# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing >  Ποντοπόρος-Επιθεωρήσεις Ναυτ. Δίκαιο (Oceangoing Surveys, Inspections, Law)

## lamainmusain

Καλα κ_chris τι ειναι το maintance plan και το ISM?

----------


## k_chris

> Καλα κ_chris τι ειναι το maintance plan και το ISM?


to 1o einai einai bibliaraki me sxedia tou ploiou kai to pws synthrountai exou kai to onomatou. 
to 2o kalutera na sto poune oi "eidikoi"  (bl: morgan, getman)

----------


## k_chris

GENIKA ISM (INTERNATIONAL SAFETY MANAGENT) EINAI MIA SUNBASH H OPOIO KA8ORIZEI KAPOIA MINIMUM OSON AFORA THN ASFALH DIAXEIRISH TOY PLOIOY.

H KA8E ETAIRIA PERNEI AYTA TA MINIMUM KAI FTIAXNEI TO DIKO THS SMS (SAFETY MANAGENT SYSTEM) TO OPOIO MPOREI KAI EINAI SYNH8WS AYSTHROTERO APO TA MINIMUM TOY ISM.
AFOU H ETAIRIA EPI8WREITAI THS DINOUN ENA PISTOPOIHTIKO DOC (DOCUMENT OF COMPLIANCE)

TON SMS TWRA TON PAIRNEI O KAPETANIOS KAI TON EFARMOZEI STO PLOIO. META APO EPI8EWRHSH DINETE STO PLOIO TO SMC (SAFETY MANAGEMENT CERTIFICATE) TO OPOIO OMWS DEN AFORA TON ISM ALLA TO SMS THS ETAIRIAS.

VASIKA TO SMS EINAI ENA SYSTHMA GIA NA GINONTAI OI ERGASIES EPI PLOIOU ME ASFALEIA. XWRIZETAI SE:

POLICY MANUAL
PROCEDURES MANUAL
SAFETY MANUAL
RECORDS
KTL

OI OFELEIES EINAI OI EJHS GENIKA:
TAXIDIA ANA TON KOSMO XWRIS KRATHSEIS 
LIGOTERA AN8RWPINA LA8H
LIGOTERA PROSTIMA
LIGOTERA PROBLHMATA AS8ENIWN
YPSILOTERA NAYLA 
KALYTERH DIAPRAGMATEYSH ASFALISTRWN
KALYTERH PROLHPSH RYPANSHS
KTL
KTL




TO 8EMA SYNEXIZETAI.....
SORRY ALLA PREPEI NA FYGW

----------


## Morgan

υστερα μιλας για "ειδικους"!!!! :lol:

----------


## k_chris

> υστερα μιλας για "ειδικους"!!!! :lol:


MORGAN 
den exw perasei omws kamia epi8ewrhsh ISM eseis sigoura kati xerete parapanw eidika oswn afora thn ananewsh, enhmerwsh kai tropopoihsh tou ISM. :roll: 

kai na se rwthsw kai kati...

pisteyeis pws ta internal audits exoun kapoia xrhsimothta pera apo thn ikanopoihsh twn apaithsewn? :wink:

----------


## Morgan

> pisteyeis pws ta internal audits exoun kapoia xrhsimothta pera apo thn ikanopoihsh twn apaithsewn? :wink:


Γενικα για τα Internal & External audits (απο πχ Majors  αλλα και Lloyds/DNV κτλ) εχω την αποψη οτι δεν εξυπηρετουν πολλα πραγματα  αλλα κυριως την γραφειοκρατια....
Απο την αλλη αν δεν υπηρχαν αυτα, ποσα απο τα "αναγκαστικα" που γινονται, θα γινοντουσαν? δεν ξερω σηκωνει συζητηση...
Παντως αυτο που σου λεω με σιγουρια ειναι οτι ειναι κυριως για τα χαρτια και πως παντα κατα την γνωμη μου δεν εχουν ουσιαστικη χρησιμοτητα (μεγαλο πρηξιμο).

----------


## k_chris

symfwnw mazi sou

dld o kapetanios einai ypey8ynos na w8hsei tous axiwmatikous na akolou8oun ton ISM kai genika ta rules

me to internal einai sa na les sou dinw to ploio na to dioikhseis alla den se empisteyomai se 8emata SM

MH MOU PEIS PWS DEN EXEI XRONO NA ELEGXEI TOYS AXIWMATIKOUS

otan hsoun navi off esy  erxotan na se tsekarei?

----------


## Morgan

Οταν ημουν Navi ή Safety , υπηρχε τσεκαρισμα , οπως σε καθε τι μεσα στο βαπορι. Το τσεκαρισμα σε εμενα περιοριζονταν καποιες φορες σε μια ερωτηση και αλλες εβλεπε και ο ιδιος αν εχω κανει καλα (αν η ερωτηση ειναι προσωπικη αυτη ειναι η απαντηση).

Εχεις λαθος ομως οταν λες οτι το ISM και τα Internal ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχει εμπιστοσυνη στον Πλοιαρχο.
Δεν εχει να κανει σε τιποτα με εμπιστοσυνη. Ισως να ειχε να κανει αν ηταν ελληνικο δημιουργημα , αλλα δεν ειναι . Ειναι ενα κομματι συσσωρευμενης γνωσης που εμεις δεν ειμαι βεβαιος οτι μεταχειριζομαστε σωστα. 
Αν ο ISM και οχι μονο χρησιμοποιουνταν απο εμας για καλο και οχι με την γνωστη μας κουτοπονηρια, καχυποψια και αντιδραση , ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν θα ειναι ενα ακομα εργαλειο για να γεμιζουμε χαρτια αλλα ενα εργαλειο ουσιας και ασφαλειας πρωτα απο ολα για εμας. Ειναι πιστεψε με τεραστια πηγη γνωσης και τα internal audits (αν οσοι τα καναν δεν ειχαν τοσο κομπλεξ) θα επρεπε αυτο να επιβεβαιωνουν και να διορθωνουν τις αδυναμιες. Το audits ειναι τροπος να βελτιωνεις ενα συστημα , να το ελεγχεις και να βλεπεις τις αδυναμιες του. Πως αλλιως θα τις διαπιστωσεις αν δεν τσεκαρεις? Απλα πιστευω οτι χρησιμοποιουμε αυτα τα ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΑ λαθος.

Και κατι ακομα, ο Πλοιαρχος πολλες φορες ΔΕΝ εχει χρονο να ελεγχει τους αξιωματικους και δεν ειναι αυτος και μονο ο "ελεγχος" (ετσι και αλλιως) το Safety management.Ειναι τεραστια εννοια ...και πρεπει να λειτουργει με ιδια στανταρντς οσο γινεται και οχι βαση της υποκειμενικης κρισης , της θελησης , της διαθεσης ή της ευχερειας χρονου ενος Καπετανιου.

Δυστυχως λειτουργει λαθος.

----------


## triad

Γενικα για τα Internal & External audits (απο πχ Majors  αλλα και Lloyds/DNV κτλ) εχω την αποψη οτι δεν εξυπηρετουν πολλα πραγματα  αλλα κυριως την γραφειοκρατια....
ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΙΣ MAJORS, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΦΤΑ.ΚΑΘΕ MAJOR ΑΠΟ ΟΣΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ ΔΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ, ΔΕ ΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΗΣ.ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΘΕΒΡΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΚΡΙΣΗ, ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ.ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΤΕ ΜΕ...

----------


## Morgan

> ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΙΣ MAJORS, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΦΤΑ.ΚΑΘΕ MAJOR ΑΠΟ ΟΣΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ ΔΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ, ΔΕ ΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΗΣ.ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΘΕΒΡΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΚΡΙΣΗ, ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ.ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΤΕ ΜΕ...


Οι DNV/Lloyds  παντα παιρνουν χρηματα για την επιθεωρηση αφου ετσι και αλλιως την κανουν για δικο μας λογαριασμο.

Oι Oil Majors  (βλ. BP / SHELL / CHEVTEX / Total κτλ) χρησιμοποιουν την μεθοδο των επιθεωρησεων στα γραφεια των πλοιοκτητων, την επιθεωρηση στα ιδια τα πλοια αλλα και αλλες μεθοδους οπως συμπληρωση ερωτηματολογιων, παρακολουθηση τυχων προβληματων των βαποριων οπως αυτα αναφερονται στο ιντερνετ (της κλασης του πλοιου πχ) κτλ.
Καθε Εταιρεια πετρελαιου ή εστω οι περισσοτερες ζητανε ενα ειδος fee  για να επιβιβαστουν σε ενα πλοιο ή να ρθουν στην εταιρεια να σε επιθεωρησουν και *να σε εγκρινουν για δουλεια μαζι τους*.Η επιθεωρηση κοστιζει και οχι η εγκριση.  Λιγες ειναι εκεινες (μου χει τυχει Repsol) που σουυ λενε, θα ανεβω πανω στο βαπορι μιας και πας σε δικο μου λιμανι, ενω τα εξοδα θα τα καλυψω εγω (η πετρελαικη) και οχι ο εφοπλιστης.
Ακριβως επειδη οι μεθοδοι διαφερουν δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να σε επιθεωρησει σωνει και ντε η ΒΡ για να παρει το βαπορι, αν εσυ εχεις εγκριση απο 3-4 αλλους πετρελαιαδες. Αρκειται σε αυτο και σε ενα ερωτηματολογιο αλλα εξαρταται και ο τροπος που θα σε αντιμετωπισει απο το ιστορικο σου.
Ετσι οπως ειναι η αγορα , ο πλοιοκτητης θελει και κυνηγαει τις εγκρισεις για να εχει παραπανω πιθανοτητες για δουλεια. Ειναι δηλαδη κατα καποιο τροπο  "ομηρος" της μαρκετας και προσπαθει και εκεινος να εκμεταλλευτει οσο γινεται την κατασταση για να αποκταει το πλεονεκτημα.

Απο την αλλη, και οι εταιρειες πετρελαιου ψαχνουν την σιγουρια και να δουν οτι ολα δουλευουν με τον "δυνατον καλυτερο τροπο"..

----------


## k_chris

YPARXEI KANEIS POY ASXOLEITAI ME ASFALEIES :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## AlexopoulosPetros

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από triad
> 
>  ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΙΣ MAJORS, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΦΤΑ.ΚΑΘΕ MAJOR ΑΠΟ ΟΣΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ ΔΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ, ΔΕ ΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΗΣ.ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΘΕΒΡΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΚΡΙΣΗ, ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ.ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΤΕ ΜΕ...
> 
> 
> Οι DNV/Lloyds  παντα παιρνουν χρηματα για την επιθεωρηση αφου ετσι και αλλιως την κανουν για δικο μας λογαριασμο.
> 
> Oι Oil Majors  (βλ. BP / SHELL / CHEVTEX / Total κτλ) χρησιμοποιουν την μεθοδο των επιθεωρησεων στα γραφεια των πλοιοκτητων, την επιθεωρηση στα ιδια τα πλοια αλλα και αλλες μεθοδους οπως συμπληρωση ερωτηματολογιων, παρακολουθηση τυχων προβληματων των βαποριων οπως αυτα αναφερονται στο ιντερνετ (της κλασης του πλοιου πχ) κτλ.
> Καθε Εταιρεια πετρελαιου ή εστω οι περισσοτερες ζητανε ενα ειδος fee  για να επιβιβαστουν σε ενα πλοιο ή να ρθουν στην εταιρεια να σε επιθεωρησουν και *να σε εγκρινουν για δουλεια μαζι τους*.Η επιθεωρηση κοστιζει και οχι η εγκριση.  Λιγες ειναι εκεινες (μου χει τυχει Repsol) που σουυ λενε, θα ανεβω πανω στο βαπορι μιας και πας σε δικο μου λιμανι, ενω τα εξοδα θα τα καλυψω εγω (η πετρελαικη) και οχι ο εφοπλιστης.
> ...


Σχετικά με το isps τι γνώμη έχετε? Εχει καμία ουσία ή μήπως είναι ένα πρόσθετο γραφειοκρατικό βαρος για την εταιρεία? Από ότι ξέρω τα περισσότερα λιμάνια δεν εχου σχέδια ασφαλείας και δεν έχουν πιστοποιηθεί ακόμα, ενώ οι πλοιοκτήτριες πιέστηκαν να είναι μέσα στπν προθεσμία...

----------


## k_chris

8ewrw oti einai kati polu kalo gia thn asfaleia twn ploiwn

arkei na mh zhtame apo tous naytikous mas na kanoun elegxous gia ekrhktikous mhxanismous...

epishs kata th gnwmh mou san security officer 8a prepe na oristei o A' mhxanikos dedomenou tou eley8erou xronou pou exei synh8os sta limania kai twn gnwsewn tou gia tous xwrous enos ploiou

to na kaneis enan elegxo routinas kai na xereis ka8e stigmh poios einai sto ploio 'h poios htan panw sto ploio den einai kako kai as paraponiounte oi perissoteroi gia to forto ergasias

----------


## k_chris

thn pathsa mallon!!!

----------


## triad

> thn pathsa mallon!!!


ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΨΙΛΟΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΕΣ

----------


## Morgan

Εγω δεν απαντησα αφου δεν ασχολουμαι. αλλα ρε συ chris  , τι ασφαλειες? δεν βαριεσαι τωρα? πολυ μπερδεμα ρε συ αδελφακι μου.....ενδιαφερον κλαδος βεβαια και με πολυ ψωμι..

----------


## triad

ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΥΣΙ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΛΙΟ(ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΠΡΟΘΕΣΜΙΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ), ΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ISPS.ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΕΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΕΣ.ΚΑΛΟ, ΚΑΚΟ, ΘΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ.ΤΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ Κ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΧΑΡΤΟΥΡΑ(ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΤΡΑΒΑΝΕ ΟΙ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΙ-ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ Κ ΛΙΓΟ)

----------


## Morgan

ta limania oloy toy kosmoy einai pleon symfvna me ton ISPS , kai kyriws level 1  - Oi etaireies piesthkan einai gegonos alla ta kataferan . Sthn ousia omws ti??  na dhmiourghsoun akoma merikes "typikes" theseis security officer (ploiou kai etaireias) na prosthesoyn grafeiokratikh douleia kai pragmatiko kostos. O fortos ths ergasias kai o vathmos "synagermou" sta kokkina, oi "arxes" twn limaniwn idiaitera sthn amerikh mpoukaroun opote goystaroun kai paei legontas

gia mena allh mia mhxanh gia na kovoun xrhma oi exontes kai katexontes ta mesa kai oi papatzides ths paranaytilias

----------


## k_chris

> .ΤΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ Κ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΧΑΡΤΟΥΡΑ(ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΤΡΑΒΑΝΕ ΟΙ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΙ-ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ Κ ΛΙΓΟ)


mia sunh8eia einai...

allwste shmera an den allazei to plhrwma ola ta ypoloipa einai ligo poly ta idia. alpws ena tsekarisma kai PRINT  8) 

bebaia twra eimai exw apo to xoro kai ta lew ayta

to pragmatika dyskolo einai otan exeis kanena audit kai sou leei fere mou ayto, ekeino to ekanes?  ayto pou to bales?  etc etc

sthn amerikh mallon perissotero prosoxh 8elei. na zhtas id me foto, na shmeiwneis ktl

alla to pio spastiko einai oi foto-copies!!!  ena biblio gia to vapori, ena gia thn etairia, ena gia naulwtes kai asta na pane...

to xeirotero einai oti parameloun polles fores ousiwdh pragmata gia na prolavoun me th grafeiokratia

----------


## k_chris

exw re xrhsto ptuxiakh gia p&i 
as einai kala aytoi poy ftiaxan to www

exw polu uliko alla exw kati erwthseis gia to pws leitourgoun oi etairies...

----------


## k_chris

alla epeidh de vlepw fws an 8eleis katevase to

8a kanw kanena tel se etairia na mou dwsei kanena e-mail    
elpizw toulaxiston

----------


## Morgan

στειλε μου εμενα και θα σου πω οτι μπορω

----------


## Natsios

Καλησπερα σε ολους, 
Παρακολουθώ το site σχεδών πολλούς μήνες και πρόσφατα έγινα και μέλος. Κάνετε καλή δουλίτσα!
Παρακολουθόντας τη συζήτηση σχετικά με το θέμα του ISPS θέλω να θέσω ένα ερώτημα.
Τι γίνετε στην περίπτωση που ένα bulker ή general π.χ. πάει Αφρική για εκφόρτωση σακάτου φορτίου με όλους αυτούς τους στοιβαδόρους να αλονίζουν στην κουβέρτα και τα αμπάρια του???

----------


## lamainmusain

Κ-chris εχει και πτυχιακη η ΑΕΝ :?:  :?: Τι ακριβως εννοεις με το ασφαλειες :?:  :?: Προφανως για ασφαλειες πλοιων φανταζομαι,προυποθεσεις,κατηγοριες 
ασφαλειων,υπλογισμος κομιστρου,νομικα θεματα κλπ
    Αν θες μπορω να σου πω βιβλιο για το πως βγαινουν τα κομιστρα στις 
ασφαλιστικες εταιριες αλλα εχει βαρια μαθηματικα μεσα(ασφαλιστικα μαθηματικα).Το εδωσα και δεν το περασα δυστυχως τον Ιουνιο  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Morgan

Καλως ηρθες.

Βοηθησε μας ναγινει καλυτερη δουλιτσα, αντεεεε!!

Πιθανοτατα αν και δεν εχω παει εκει ποτε, μπορω να σου πω οτι δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα.

Στα γκαζαδικα βεβαια δεν ανεβαινουν ετσι επανω.

Αυτο που μπορω να σου πω σχεδον με βεβαιοτητα ειναι οτι το βαπορι σου στο επομενοο λιμανι που θα πας ειδικα αν ειναι αμερικανικο ή ευρωπαικο θα χαρακτηρισθει ως Hihg Interest Vessel (High Risk Vessel)  και θα σε λυωσουν στο ψαξιμο.

Καθε λιμανι πριν καλεσεις εκει, ζηταει λιστα με τα τελευταια 10-20 λιμανια

----------


## k_chris

sto panama poy ginete kati analogo (20 xenoi panw sto ploio) oloi exoun id me foto kai grafoume ta onomata tous (poy pi8anotata na apostelnonte sto ploio apo prin...)

kati analogo fantazomai ginete kai sta forthga

----------


## k_chris

> στειλε μου εμενα και θα σου πω οτι μπορω


ok   thanx      morgan

----------


## k_chris

> Κ-chris εχει και πτυχιακη η ΑΕΝ :?:  :?: Τι ακριβως εννοεις με το ασφαλειες :?:  :?: Προφανως για ασφαλειες πλοιων φανταζομαι,προυποθεσεις,κατηγοριες 
> ασφαλειων,υπλογισμος κομιστρου,νομικα θεματα κλπ
>     Αν θες μπορω να σου πω βιβλιο για το πως βγαινουν τα κομιστρα στις 
> ασφαλιστικες εταιριες αλλα εχει βαρια μαθηματικα μεσα(ασφαλιστικα μαθηματικα).Το εδωσα και δεν το περασα δυστυχως τον Ιουνιο


gia tous allhloasfalistikous organismous (p & i )

an to 8umasai pes mou ton titlo tou bibliou. 8a to vrw
toso exeidikeymeno den exw

----------


## lamainmusain

Επανασφαλησεις λοιπον :roll:  :roll:  :roll: 
    λοιπον ειναι το <<risk theory>>  του HANSPETER SCHMILDI,μπορεις να το κατεβασεις απο www.math.ku.dk.Ειναι και το <<Stochastic process for insurance and finance>> του ιδιου συγγραφεα μαζι με τον Rolsk

----------


## triad

> Επανασφαλησεις λοιπον :roll:  :roll:  :roll: 
>     λοιπον ειναι το <<risk theory>>  του HANSPETER SCHMILDI,μπορεις να το κατεβασεις απο www.math.ku.dk.Ειναι και το <<Stochastic process for insurance and finance>> του ιδιου συγγραφεα μαζι με τον Rolsk


MOY ΒΓΑΖΕΙ "THE PAGE CANNOT BE DISPLAYED"

----------


## lamainmusain

Αυτο μας ειχε πει ο καθηγητης οτι μπορουμε να το κατεβασουμε μεσα Μαρτη.Προσωπικα απο οσα παιδια ξερω κανεις δεν το κατεβασε.Ολοι διαβαζαμε απο τις σημειωσεις.Και για να ειμαι ποιο ειλικρινης απο τις σημειωσεις του βοηθου του καθηγητη,γιατι απο τον καθηγητη πρωτα πρεπει  να τελειωσεις οικονομολογος και μετα να τις διαβασεις :?  :?θα ξανακοιταξω μηπως εγραψα κατι λαθος

----------


## lamainmusain

Αυτο μας ειχε πει ο καθηγητης οτι μπορουμε να το κατεβασουμε μεσα Μαρτη.Προσωπικα απο οσα παιδια ξερω κανεις δεν το κατεβασε.Ολοι διαβαζαμε απο τις σημειωσεις.Και για να ειμαι ποιο ειλικρινης απο τις σημειωσεις του βοηθου του καθηγητη,γιατι απο τον καθηγητη πρωτα πρεπει  να τελειωσεις οικονομολογος και μετα να τις διαβασεις :?  :?θα ξανακοιταξω μηπως εγραψα κατι λαθος

----------


## k_chris

http://www.math.ku.dk.


dokimase ayto

----------


## AlexopoulosPetros

> http://www.math.ku.dk.
> 
> 
> dokimase ayto


Μια γρηγορη ερωτηση: Τα Ρ & Ι καλυπτουν μονο τις ζημιες προς τριτους ή εχουν καποια απο αυτα τη δυνατοτητα να κανουν και αλλου ειδους ναυτασφαλισεις?

----------


## lamainmusain

δοκιμαστε το www.math.ku.dk/~schmidli/vohl.Μετα το "~schmidli" ισα ισα που αχνοφενεται στις σημειωσεις.Δεν ξερω αν ειναι vchl η vovl   :?  :?

----------


## Morgan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από k_chris
> 
> http://www.math.ku.dk.
> 
> 
> dokimase ayto
> 
> 
> Μια γρηγορη ερωτηση: Τα Ρ & Ι καλυπτουν μονο τις ζημιες προς τριτους ή εχουν καποια απο αυτα τη δυνατοτητα να κανουν και αλλου ειδους ναυτασφαλισεις?


προς τριτους ,αποζημιωσεις και εγγυησεις , ειτε απεναντι σε αλλους πλοικτητες, λιμανια , και σε οποιους εχουν υποστει ζημια απο τους πελατες του P+I

----------


## k_chris

oi antiproswpoi twn p&i sta limania tou kosmou me ti krithria epilegonte??

ap oti 8ymamai aloi htan epi8ewrhtes alloi naytasfalistes, akomh kai agents...

ta p&i xrhsimopoioun anexarthtous sunergates stous opoious dinoun ta "paketa" prosforwn tous???

ean ta p&i kaluptoun ta atyxhmata twn naytikwn sta ploia giati xreiazetai h idiwtikh asfaleia???  

ta p&i dinoun ena "paketo" asfalhsewn kai meta to epekthneis ean 8eleis 'h j ka8e periptwsh asfalizete diaforetika???

yparxoun ekptwseis meta apo mia periodo xwris atyxhmata gia ena ploio 'h ta asfalistra auxanonte me to xrono anexarthta apo to istoriko atyxhmatwn???


ean ena ploio mias diaxeirhstrias etairias proxenhsei pollution tote ola ta ypoloipa ploia upokeinte se elegxo, anebainoun ta asfalistra ktl???

----------


## Morgan

> oi antiproswpoi twn p&i sta limania tou kosmou me ti krithria epilegonte??


 εξαρταται απο πολλους παραγοντες. προηγουμενη επαγγελματικη ιστορια, διαθεσιμοτητα και αλλων ικανω στην περιοχη, σχεσεις με αρχες, γνωσεις κτλ- ολα αυτα απο την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια.




> ap oti 8ymamai aloi htan epi8ewrhtes alloi naytasfalistes, akomh kai agents...


 σωστα- "ασχετους" θα βρεις σε δυσκολα λιμανια οπως της ρωσιας ή και της αφρικης που λογω της τοπικης ιδιομορφιας , σπανιζουν οι "καλοι" αλλα και λογω των σχεσεων τους με τις αρχες.





> ta p&i xrhsimopoioun anexarthtous sunergates stous opoious dinoun ta "paketa" prosforwn tous???


 καπως ετσι- συνεργατες θα τους ελεγα




> ean ta p&i kaluptoun ta atyxhmata twn naytikwn sta ploia giati xreiazetai h idiwtikh asfaleia???


καμμια σχεση το ενα με το αλλο. τα P&I  θα καλυψουν τους πλοιοκτητες στην περιπτωση που ενας πχ ναυτικος ή καποιος αλλος στραφει εναντιον τους. Δεν καλυπτει τον ναυτικο. Μπορει ακομα να καταθεσει εγγυητικη , στην περιπτωση που χρειαζεται να αποπλευσει ενα πλοιο, για να μην κρατηθει στο λιμανι.





> ta p&i dinoun ena "paketo" asfalhsewn kai meta to epekthneis ean 8eleis 'h j ka8e periptwsh asfalizete diaforetika???


 καθε περιπτωση εξεταζεται διαφορετικα. τα P+I καλουνται οταν προκυψει καπως ενω εχεις μονιμα ενα κοντρατο μαζι τους. Δεν λειτουργουν σαν αφαλεια με την εννοια που το ξερουμε στην καθημερινη ζωη 




> yparxoun ekptwseis meta apo mia periodo xwris atyxhmata gia ena ploio 'h ta asfalistra auxanonte me to xrono anexarthta apo to istoriko atyxhmatwn???


 απο οσο γνωριζω αυτο που διαφερει μονο μεταξυ ενος αξιοπιστου πλοιοκτητη και ενος οχι τοσο, ειναι το fee που καλουνται να πληρωνουν σε ετησια βαση.




> ean ena ploio mias diaxeirhstrias etairias proxenhsei pollution tote ola ta ypoloipa ploia upokeinte se elegxo, anebainoun ta asfalistra ktl???


ειναι σε ολη την εταιρεια και οχι ξεχωριστα.το ετησιο fee.

----------


## Morgan

προσφατα βγηκε και μια λιστα με λιμανια/χωρες που εχουν αποτυχει να κανουν comply με τον ISPS .
ειναι..
Madagascar, Liberia, Η Democratic Republic of Congo, Mauritania, Guinea-Bissau, Albania & Nauru 

σημαντικα προβληματα και προστιμα πεφτουν αν αυτες οι χωρες βρισκονται στην λιστα των τελευταιων 10 λιμανιων που εχει ενα πλοιο παει , πριν καλεσει τις ΗΠΑ.

----------


## Petros

Επαναφέρω το θέμα σχετικά με τα internal audits ISM & ISPS. Από τη λίγη εμπειρία που έχω θέλω να τονίσω ότι τα internal audits μπορούν να βοηθήσουν πάρα πολύ το υπάρχον σύστημα, όταν γίνονται σωστά από έμπειρα και υπεύθυνα άτομα. Τα θεωρώ επίσης πιό χρήσιμα σε θέματα ασφάλειας από την τυπική έγκριση σε συγκεκριμένα ζητήματα (αν και οι έλεγχοι είναι εκτενείς) κατά τα external audits. ¶τομα μέσα από την εταιρεία γνωρίζουν καλύτερα που υπάρχουν προβλήματα και που χρειάζονται βελτιώσεις (παρακολουθώντας και τα past accidents και incidents, near misses etc.).

Συνεπώς σαν έννοια τα internal είναι πολύ βοηθητικά. Οι Ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες που τα εφαρμόζουν σωστά έχουν πολλά να κερδίσουν. Το αν γίνονται λάθος, από ποιούς και γιατί είναι άλλου παππά ευαγγέλιο.

Σχετικά με τα vetting inspections δεν είναι λίγο άδικο να φορτώνουν με όλα τα έξοδα τον πλοιοκτήτη, κάτι σαν μονοπώλιο μου θυμίζει αυτό κατά το οποίο ωφελούντια και οι oil-majors και πληρώνει άλλος και δεν μου αρέσει. Σε επιθεωρώ αλλιώς δεν σε δέχομαι, πληρώνεις όσο σου πω (δεν ξέρω τιμές ακριβώς) περνάς επιθεώρηση όσες φορές θέλω εγώ κτλ κτλ.

Τη γνώμη σας γιατί φόρτωσα λίγο  :Mad:   χαχα

----------


## Morgan

μα καλα δεν εχεις παρατηρησει, πας αμερικη και σου λεει ο ιδιωτης ιδιοκτητης του ντοκου :"για να πεσεις διπλα πρεπει να σου δωσω εγκριση μεσω μιας επιθεωρησης που θα σου κανω"...απαντας εσυ : " ναι βεβαιως , οποτε θελετε εσεις κανονιστε συμφωνα με τα requirements σας"....και μετα σε χρεωνουν για κατι που δεν ζητησες εσυ, που δεν ειναι διεθνες στανταρντ κ.ο.κ.....πληρωνεις εσυ δηλαδη το οτι καποιοι αλλοι ζητανε να σου κανουν μια ανευ ουσιας επιθεωρηση που ομως αν δεν κανεις , τοτε δεν πεφτεις διπλα ...δικο τους καπελο...

αυτο ειναι μηχανη για χρημα.

----------


## Petros

Δεν ξέρω αν ξεφεύγουμε λίγο αλλά και για τη φύλαξη των πλοίων (από πανάκριβους φύλακες μετά την 11η Σεπτεμβρίου) στην Αμερική όλα τα χρεώνεται ο operator και ας έχει ώφελος και το λιμάνι (τουλάχιστον έτσι ήξερα μέχρι πέρυσι, δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξε κάτι). Είχε γίνει μεγάλο θέμα για αυτό και πάλευε η BIMCO και άλλοι εκπρόσωποι πλοιοκτητών με τους διάφορους.

Νομίζουν ότι κόβει χρήμα το πλοίο και το κοπανάνε παντού αλλά δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι, εσύ τα ξέρεις καλύτερα. (Ευτυχώς που ακόμα η αγορά πάει λίγο καλά).

Όσο για τις extra επιθεωρήσεις που ζητάνε όλοι δεν υπάρχει προστασία από πουθενά όπως τα λες και δεν έχουν και καμία ιδιαίτερη αξία για αυτόν που τις πληρώνει.(ο όρος value for money πίστευα πως ίσχυε για όλα τα προ'ι'όντα που αγόραζε κάποιος, μόνο στη ναυτιλία αυτό το χάλί)

----------


## Kyriakos

> Συνεπώς σαν έννοια τα internal είναι πολύ βοηθητικά. Οι Ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες που τα εφαρμόζουν σωστά έχουν πολλά να κερδίσουν. Το αν γίνονται λάθος, από ποιούς και γιατί είναι άλλου παππά ευαγγέλιο.


Δεν νομίζω οτί είναι άλλου παππά ευαγγέλιο. Μάλλον θέμα για το Naytilia.gr είναι...

----------


## Morgan

δυστυχως η πλειοψηφια των internal & external audits φινεται για τα χαρτια.
οι χαμενη βεβαια σε βαθος χρονου ειναι η εταιρεια που ακολουθει αυτη την τακτικη.
παντως υπαρχουν εταρειες που τα συστηματα τους ειναι 3 επιπεδα παραπανω απο οποιονδηποτε οργανισμο και νοιαζοντα πολυ για την ασφαλεια (πραγματικα οχι μουσαντενια)

----------


## Petros

> δυστυχως η πλειοψηφια των internal & external audits φινεται για τα χαρτια.
> οι χαμενη βεβαια σε βαθος χρονου ειναι η εταιρεια που ακολουθει αυτη την τακτικη.
> παντως υπαρχουν εταρειες που τα συστηματα τους ειναι 3 επιπεδα παραπανω απο οποιονδηποτε οργανισμο και νοιαζοντα πολυ για την ασφαλεια (πραγματικα οχι μουσαντενια)


Στο χέρι της κάθε εταιρείας και των υπαλλήλων της είναι να δώσει αξία στα interanal audits που κάνουν δεν φταίει για όλα ο κώδικας (παρόλη τη γραφειοκρατία του).

----------


## Kyriakos

Αυτές είναι οι εταιρίες που έχουν καταλαβεί οτί η εποχή των πειρατών έχει περάσει. Σημείωσε επίσης οτί υπήρχαν εταιρίες με δικό τους σύστημα σαν το ΣΑΔ (Σύστημα Ασφαλούς Διαχείρισης, ISM ) πριν το επιβάλλουν.

Θα ήθελα να δω διάφορες απόψεις για το πως πρέπει να είναι το σωστό AUDIT.

----------


## Petros

> Αυτές είναι οι εταιρίες που έχουν καταλαβεί οτί η εποχή των πειρατών έχει περάσει. Σημείωσε επίσης οτί υπήρχαν εταιρίες με δικό τους σύστημα σαν το ΣΑΔ (Σύστημα Ασφαλούς Διαχείρισης, ISM ) πριν το επιβάλλουν.
> 
> Θα ήθελα να δω διάφορες απόψεις για το πως πρέπει να είναι το σωστό AUDIT.


 
Ας ξεκινήσω με τις λέξεις ρεαλιστικό, με φιλότιμο, από άτομα με εμπειρία, ειλικρινές, επαγγελματικό, χωρίς υστεροβουλία (ούτε προσωπική ούτε σαν εταιρεία, ξέρω δύσκολο).

Οι υπόλοιποι με μεγαλύτερη και πιο συγκεκριμένη εμπειρία προσθέστε/διορθώστε ανάλογα αν θέλετε.

----------


## Michael

> Αυτές είναι οι εταιρίες που έχουν καταλαβεί οτί η εποχή των πειρατών έχει περάσει. Σημείωσε επίσης οτί υπήρχαν εταιρίες με δικό τους σύστημα σαν το ΣΑΔ (Σύστημα Ασφαλούς Διαχείρισης, ISM ) πριν το επιβάλλουν.


Aς μην λησμονούμε ότι ο ISM δεν επιβλήθηκε μέσα σε μια νύχτα. Ήταν αποτέλεσμα μακρών διεργασιών που όποιος τις παρακολουθούσε ήταν γνώστης του τι θα επακολουθήσει. Εξάλλου υπήρξε και μια περίοδος προαιρετικής εφαρμογής προκειμένου να προσαρμοστεί η βιομηχανία. ¶λλο τώρα αν κάποιοι εξυπνάκηδες θυμήθηκαν την τελευταία στιγμή την προθεσμία...




> Θα ήθελα να δω διάφορες απόψεις για το πως πρέπει να είναι το σωστό AUDIT.


Οι απόψεις του Petros νομίζω πως αποτελούν καλή αφετηρία. Το λάθος που γίνεται συχνά είναι να υποτιμώνται τα στελέχη του πλοίου και το λοιπό πλήρωμα. Πολλές φορές ακόμα και οι ναύτες γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά το μερίδιο που τους αναλογεί και το εκτελούν. Δυστυχώς όμως ο ελεγκτής είτε λόγω άγνοιας είτε λόγω υπεροψίας είτε επειδή κάτι πρέπει να βρει καταλήγει να γίνεται ασαφής, υπερβολικά σχολαστικός, ενίοτε και προσβλητικός. Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που καταγράφονται άδικες και ανούσιες παρατηρήσεις και παραλέιπονται σημαντικές. Ο ελεγκτής πρέπει πρώτα από όλα να είναι βαθύς γνώστης της ναυτιλίας και του περιβάλλοντος μεσα στο οποίο δραστηροιοποιείται το πλοίο οι ναυτικοί αλλά και τα στελέχη του γραφείου. Πρέπει να έχει προετοιμαστεί για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ή γραφείο και να γνωρίζει καλά τις απαιτήσεις του κώδικα. Ο έλεγχος δεν γίνεται για να βγάλουμε κάποιους «σκάρτους», αλλά για να εντοπίσουμε τα αδύνατα σημεία και να τα διορθώσουμε. Ο έλεγχόμενος πρέπει να νοιώθει τον ελεγκτή ως συνεργάτη και όχι ως «μπαμπούλα», διαφορετικά θα κρύβει ατέλειες, θα αντιδρά στον έλεγχο και δεν θα είναι εν γένει συνεργάσιμος. Κάτι που αποβαίνει εν τέλει εις βάρος των σκοπών του κώδικα, εις βάρος της ασφάλειας, εις βάρος όλων.

----------


## Kyriakos

Εφόσον το ISM είναι σύστημα αυτοελεγχόμενο, θεωρώ οτί κάθε Internal Auditor πρέπει να γράψει κάποιες παρατηρήσεις προς βελτίωση. Οχι απαραίτητα Non-comformity, ετσι;

Επίσης, κάθε παρατήρηση πρέπει να συνοδεύεται και από στοιχεία, άρα δεν γράφει κανείς του κεφαλιού του... νομίζω;

----------


## Michael

> Εφόσον το ISM είναι σύστημα αυτοελεγχόμενο, θεωρώ οτί κάθε Internal Auditor πρέπει να γράψει κάποιες παρατηρήσεις προς βελτίωση. Οχι απαραίτητα Non-comformity, ετσι;
> 
> Το ίδιο πράγμα είναι και τα δυο.
> 
> Επίσης, κάθε παρατήρηση πρέπει να συνοδεύεται και από στοιχεία, άρα δεν γράφει κανείς του κεφαλιού του... νομίζω;


Όχι πάντοτε. Πολλές φορές οι ελεκτές δεν παραδέχονται αυτό που είναι αυταπόδεικτο... Τι απάντάς πχ σε κάποιον που θέλει να του πεις ακριβή αριθμό ν.μ. για την περιορισμένη ορατότητα την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Όχι πάντοτε. Πολλές φορές οι ελεκτές δεν παραδέχονται αυτό που είναι αυταπόδεικτο... Τι απάντάς πχ σε κάποιον που θέλει να του πεις ακριβή αριθμό ν.μ. για την περιορισμένη ορατότητα την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει.


Του λες 5.
-τί 5;
-Τί πόσα;

Σοβαρά τώρα, σαν επιθεωρητής έχω κάνει και εγώ βλακίες ερωτήσεις, από  checklist τα οποία είμαι υποχρεωμένος να συμπληρώσω. Στην τούρλα των 50 σελίδων, διαβάζω την ερώτηση, μου λένε οτί δεν ισχύει, το σημειώνω και ουτε καθ'εξής...




> Το λάθος που γίνεται συχνά είναι να υποτιμώνται τα στελέχη του πλοίου και το λοιπό πλήρωμα. Πολλές φορές ακόμα και οι ναύτες γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά το μερίδιο που τους αναλογεί και το εκτελούν. Δυστυχώς όμως ο ελεγκτής είτε λόγω άγνοιας είτε λόγω υπεροψίας είτε επειδή κάτι πρέπει να βρει καταλήγει να γίνεται ασαφής, υπερβολικά σχολαστικός, ενίοτε και προσβλητικός.


Μιχάλη, εδώ νομίζω οτί αναφέρεσαι σε ανθρώπους που οπουδήποτε και να δούλευαν, πρόβλημα θα διμιουργούσαν. Δεν είναι απαραίτητα Internal Auditors...




> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Kyriakos*
>   				Εφόσον το ISM είναι σύστημα αυτοελεγχόμενο, θεωρώ οτί κάθε Internal Auditor πρέπει να γράψει κάποιες παρατηρήσεις προς βελτίωση. Οχι απαραίτητα Non-comformity, ετσι;
> 
>  Το ίδιο πράγμα είναι και τα δυο.


Σαν εσωτερικός επιθεωρητής, είναι καλό να σημειώνεις έξτρα παρατηρήσεις για βελτίωση του συστήματος. Εμείς το χρησιμοποιούμε. Δεν μπορώ να βαλω Non-comformity επειδή δεν συμπληρώθηκε η 5 σέλιδη φόρμα για τον έλεγχο της πατάτας!! μάλλον η φόρμα φταίει (υπερβολή για χάρη παραδείγματος. ΔΕΝ έχουμε checklist πατάτας!!!)

----------


## Petros

> υπερβολή για χάρη παραδείγματος. ΔΕΝ έχουμε checklist πατάτας!!!


Πρόσεχε τι λες θα βρείς μπελά μεγάλο!!! Που πας χωρίς checklist 
potato-0002(09/05)???

----------


## Michael

> Μιχάλη, εδώ νομίζω οτί αναφέρεσαι σε ανθρώπους που οπουδήποτε και να δούλευαν, πρόβλημα θα διμιουργούσαν. Δεν είναι απαραίτητα Internal Auditors...


Φυσικά και δεν αναφερόμαστε στο σύνολο, αλλά σε ενδεικτικές περιπτώσεις προς αποφυγή. Το προβλημα βέβαια δημιουργείται όταν οι προς αποφυγή περιπτώσεις αρχίζουν να αντιβαίνουν προς τον νόμο της κανονικής κατανομής...





> Σαν εσωτερικός επιθεωρητής, είναι καλό να σημειώνεις έξτρα παρατηρήσεις για βελτίωση του συστήματος. Εμείς το χρησιμοποιούμε. Δεν μπορώ να βαλω Non-comformity επειδή δεν συμπληρώθηκε η 5 σέλιδη φόρμα για τον έλεγχο της πατάτας!! μάλλον η φόρμα φταίει (υπερβολή για χάρη παραδείγματος. ΔΕΝ έχουμε checklist πατάτας!!!)


Ναι,δίκιο έχεις, λάθος κατάλαβα εγώ. 

Για φαντάσου όμως ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι, όχι απαρα'ιτητα εσωτερικοί ελεγκτές, αλλά και προιστάμενοι στο πλοίο, που, όντας βασιλικότεροι του βασιλέως, θα πρότειναν την δημιουργία τσεκλιστ πατάτας!

----------


## Kyriakos

Μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού, πως εξασφαλίζεται οτί όλο το πλήρωμα δεν θα πάθει ταυτόχρονα δηλητηρίαση;

----------


## Petros

> Μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού, πως εξασφαλίζεται οτί όλο το πλήρωμα δεν θα πάθει ταυτόχρονα δηλητηρίαση;


Θα τινάξεις όλα τα SMS στον αέρα με αυτήν την ερώτηση  :Razz:

----------


## Michael

> Μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού, πως εξασφαλίζεται οτί όλο το πλήρωμα δεν θα πάθει ταυτόχρονα δηλητηρίαση;




Κοίταξε, ποτέ δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε 100% σίγουροι για τίποτα. Εκείνο που μπορεί να γίνει είναι η πρόληψη και δη η ελαχιστοποίηση της πιθανότητας να συμβεί το αναπάντεχο ή εάν συμβεί να περιοριστούν κατά το δυνατόν οι συνέπειές του.
Πρακτικά, αυτό που μπορεί να γίνει είναι η επιλογή μεγάλων και διεθνούς κύρους εταιριών τροφοδοσίας ή τοπικών αλλά δοκιμασμένων από παλαιότερες προσεγγίσεις πλοίων της εταιρίας στο συγκεκριμένο λιμάνι. Φυσικά όχι τροφοδοσία από χώρες αμφιβόλου δημοσίας υγιεινής. Η πιστοποίηση ποιότητας των εν λόγω εταιριών είναι κάτι ακόμα σημαντικό. Ύστερα οι τακτικοί έλεγχοι απογραφής και των ημερομηνιών λήξης και οι επιθεωρήσεις των διαμερισμάτων στα οποία φυλάσσονται και συντηρούνται τα τρόφιμα. Επίσης η τήρηση κανόνων υγιεινής (και προσωπικής) από τα πρόσωπα που ασχολούνται με την παρασκευή των φαγητών και το πλύσιμο των σκευών. Υπάρχει και η επιτροπή τροφίμων στα πλοία που συντελεί και αυτή στον έλεγχο. Βέβαια η τήρηση ενός βιβλίου, ή σήμερα ενός ηλεκτρονικού αρχείου, αποθήκης βοηθάει στην ορθολογικότερη διαχείριση και την αποφυγή δημιουργίας αποθέματος... ληγμένων.
Προσωπικά με έχει απασχολήσει έντονα το θέμα που αναφέρεις και πιστεύω ότι κάποτε το όλο θέμα θα πρέπει να εξετασθεί με την δέουσα σοβαρότητα σε διεθνές επίπεδο. Η εστίαση και η ενδιαίτηση γενικότερα μπορεί να σχετιστεί άμεσα με την ασφάλεια του πλοίου και των επιβαινόντων. Σε ορισμένες χώρες γίνονται επισταμένοι έλεγχοι από τις αρχές σε θέματα που σχετίζονται με την υγιεινή στους χώρους παρασκευής φαγητού και αποθήκευσης τροφίμων. Ο ILOσε σχετικό εγχειρίδιο για την εργασιακή  ασφάλεια και υγιεινή επί του πλοίου περιλαμβάνει κάποιες γενικές οδηγίες.

----------


## Kyriakos

*Food                Poisoning*
(8)                Food poisoning can be a major factor in a risk assessment
              Imagine you all ate the same meal and the whole crew is down with                food poisoning and your the last one standing, your in the wheelhouse                making way for shore, what risk factor are you in?The risk factor                has to be Intolerable
              You should take food poisoning too
              Stop your vessel, put out a Mayday and put up your Not Under Command                lights, this is exceptional circumstances and await for help.

----------


## Kyriakos

Όντως Michael, δεν βρήκα τίποτα παραπάνω πέρα από ένα περιστατικό όπου όλο το πλήρωμα εκτός από τον παραμάγειρα ενός Γιαπωνέζικου αλιευτικού ΠΕΘΑΝΕ αφού φάγανε Μπαρακούντα που έβοσκε σε περιοχή πυρηνικών δοκιμών....

----------


## Michael

Κάτι θα ηξερε ή είχε ψιλιαστεί το παραμαγειράκι, αλλά δεν είπε κουβέντα στους άλλους το άτιμο... Φαντάσου άχτι που τους είχε!  :Wink:

----------


## k_chris

kala kanw kai den trww apo ta piasmena psaria.....
tyraki kai pswmaki apo dw kai pera

----------


## Michael

> kala kanw kai den trww apo ta piasmena psaria.....
> tyraki kai pswmaki apo dw kai pera


Και μια συμβουλή από παλιό θαλασσόλυκο (όχι από εμένα): στο νερό πάντοτε να βάζεις και λίγο λεμόνι, εκτός βέβαια αν πίνεις από εμφιαλωμένο...
Α, εκείνο το περιστατικό με τον δόκιμο που είχε πάθει δηλητιρίαση από χαλασμένο τυρί και ψωμί που ο μάγειρας είχε βάλει αντι για αλάτι στην ζύμη ποντικοφάρμακο, την έχεις ακούσει; 
_ (Πλάκα κανουμε, εννοείται. ¶μα σου είναι γραφτό δεν την γλιτώνεις...)_

----------


## Morgan

ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΛΕΙΠΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΞΕΝΙΤΙΑ ΒΡΗΚΑΤΕ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΣΑΛΩΣΕΤΕΕΕΕΕΕ

----------


## efouskayak

Ουιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι εμφανίστηκες......... χοχοχοχοχοχοχοχο

----------


## Michael

> ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΛΕΙΠΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΞΕΝΙΤΙΑ ΒΡΗΚΑΤΕ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΣΑΛΩΣΕΤΕΕΕΕΕΕ


Φίλε Morgan, πρόσεχε τι τρως εκεί στην ξενιτιά....!

----------


## Kyriakos

Τα λυσακά μας βγάλαμε.

Αλλά ...έτσι είναι τα φορουμ

----------


## Basil01

Εκεινο παντως που εχω να πω σχετικα με ολα αυτα τα συστηματα ειναι το εξης:
Καθενας μας σαν AUditor κανει την δουλεια καλα..και προσπαθει να βελτιωνει το SMS της εταιρειας του...
Εχετε ποτε σκεφτει οτι "βελτιωνοντας" το συστημα κλεινετε τις "εξοδους" κινδυνου???
Οι συνεπειες... Δεν μπορειτε να επικαλεστειτε το "Crew Negligence" με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται....

----------


## Kyriakos

Όντως, θέτεις μία διαφορετίκή οπτική γωνία, η οποία όμως αν τραβηχτεί στα άκρα καταλήγει στο δεν κάνουμε τίποτα, και αφήνουμε αυτούς εκεί πάνω (crew) να κάνουν ότι νομίζουν και να έχουν και την ευθήνη.

Από την άλλη, εφόσον ο σκοπός είναι ασφάλεια, διασφαλίζοντας - υποδεικνύοντας - υπενθυμίζοντας τις σωστές διαδικασίες, μειώνουμε τις πιθανότητες ανθρώπινου λάθους, αλλά σε περίπτωση που γίνει, η εταιρία είναι καλύτερα διασφαλισμένη εφόσον έκανε ότι ήταν δυνατόν από την θέση της για αποφυγή, και όντως ήταν "crew negligence".

Παίρων και πραγματικό περιστατικό σύγκρουσης ως παράδειγμα, οπού το ερώτημα "ποιός έφταιγε" απαντήθηκε αμέσως: το πλοίο που δεν είχε ISM! και έκλεισε η υπόθεση...

Με όλες αυτές τις διαδικασίες, οι ασφαλιστικές σαφώς οφελούνται αφού ρισκάρουν λιγότερο, αλλά προσωπικά, αν έτσι μειώνονται και οι πιθανότητες τραυματισμού προσωπικού, μαζί τους!

Η παγίδα είναι ότι από την στιγμή που λες "έτσι θα γίνεται" πρέπει να σιγουρευτείς οτί το "έτσι" καλύπτει όλες τις πιθανότητες. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, ναι, μειώνονται οι ρότες διαφυγής, και για αυτό χρησιμοποιούνται και διάφορες εκφράσεις στα έντυπα που δίνουν και μερίδιο ευθύνης στην κρίση του υπεύθυνου.

----------


## Basil01

Κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη δεν νομιζω οτι το να καλαυψεις ολες τις πιθανοτητες ειναι εφικτο..
Το συστημα ειναι σωστο μεχρις οτου αποδειχθει λανθασμενο..και εννοω
" Ποσες φορες δεν ακολουθουμε μια διαδικασια ή διεργασια θεορωντας οτι ειναι σωστη και μας καλυπτει πληρως και ξαφνικα αποδεικνυεται λαθος?"

Επισης ποσες φορες δεν εχει διαπστωθει μη συμμορφωση με τον κωδικα λογω μη πιστης εφαρμογης της Διαδικασιας / διεργασιας

Τελος με το να "κλεινεις" τις "διοδους" δαφυγης, να καλυψεις "τα παντα"  καθιστας με την παροδο του χρονου το συστημα πολυπλοκο, δυσκινητο και πολλες φορες μη εφαρμοσιμο....παρα μονο απο τον QMS manager διοτι μου εχει μεινει αξεχαστο το ρητο "ΩΡΑΙΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΝΑ  ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΣΩ"

----------


## Michael

> Εκεινο παντως που εχω να πω σχετικα με ολα αυτα τα συστηματα ειναι το εξης:
> Καθενας μας σαν AUditor κανει την δουλεια καλα..και προσπαθει να βελτιωνει το SMS της εταιρειας του...
> Εχετε ποτε σκεφτει οτι "βελτιωνοντας" το συστημα κλεινετε τις "εξοδους" κινδυνου???
> Οι συνεπειες... Δεν μπορειτε να επικαλεστειτε το "Crew Negligence" με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται....


Φρονώ ότι η βάση αυτής της προσέγγισης είναι στρεβλή. Με άμεση συνέπεια και την εξαγωγή στρεβλών συμπερασμάτων και αποτελεσμάτων. Ο σκοπός όλων αυτών των συστημάτων δεν είναι το να τα φορτώνουμε όλα στο εύκολο θύμα που εν προκειμένω είναι οι ναυτικοί στο πλοίο για να γλιτώσουμε το «τομάρι» μας από τις δικές μας αβλεψίες. Αυτό το σκεπτικό είναι λάθος και δεν επιλύει κανένα ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα. Τουναντίον επιδεινώνει τα υπάρχοντα και δημιουργεί και νέα. Είναι σαν να βάζουμε τα σκουπίδια κάτω από το χαλάκι. Αργά ή γρήγορα θα μαζευτούν πολλά μαζί και αυτά με την σειρά τους θα φέρουν και διάφορα ζωύφια, τρωκτικά και αρρώστιες… Και όλα αυτά γιατί δεν αναλάβαμε τις ευθύνες μας από την πρώτη στιγμή. 
Επιπλέον το να προσπαθούμε να φορτώσουμε σε άλλους –εν προκειμένω το πλήρωμα και τους αξιωματικούς που είναι τα εύκολα θύματα- τις δικές μας ευθύνες, αρμοδιότητες, λάθη και παραλείψεις είναι άδικο και ανήθικο. Πληρωνόμαστε για να κάνουμε μια δουλειά. Αν νοιώθουμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να την φέρουμε εις πέρας και να αναλάβουμε την ευθύνη των πράξεών μας ή των.. απραξιών μας, τότε πρέπει να την εγκαταλείψουμε. Σκοπός της δουλειάς αυτής και όλων αυτών των συστημάτων είναι να μειωθεί στο ελάχιστο η πιθανότητα ενός οποιουδήποτε ατυχήματος που θα μπορούσε να επιφέρει απώλειες και ζημίες σε περιουσίες ή ανθρώπινες ζωές και να περιοριστεί προδραστικά η σοβαρότητα αυτών των συνεπειών άμα τη επελεύση του μοιραίου ατυχήματος. Αυτό σημαίνει μεταξύ άλλων ότι υπάρχει ένας επιμερισμός των αρμοδιοτήτων και των ευθυνών σε διάφορα επίπεδα με σκοπό την καλύτερη επίτευξη αυτού του σκοπού. Είναι μη πραγματιστικό να περιμένουμε από το περιορισμένο αριθμητικά πλήρωμα, υπό τις αντίξοες συνθήκες που εργάζεται και διαβιεί, τον υψηλό φόρτο εργασίας, τα πολλαπλά καθήκοντα που καλείται να εκτελέσει και εν πολλοίς τα περιορισμένα μέσα και χρονικά πλαίσια που του διατίθενται να εκτελεί με απόλυτη ασφάλεια και επιτυχία το εγχείρημα της θαλάσσιας μεταφοράς και λειτουργίας του πλοίου χωρίς την ουσιαστική και, κατά το δυνατόν, διαρκή υποστήριξη από τις διάφορες υπηρεσίες και τα γραφεία της εταιρίας στην ξηρά. Σκοπός του εκάστοτε ελεγκτή πρέπει να είναι να ανιχνεύσει αδυναμίες του συστήματος που διέλαθον της προσοχής των υπολοίπων και να εφιστήσει την προσοχή των υπευθύνων για την διευθέτησή τους. Δηλαδή να δημιουργεί εξόδους κινδύνου πριν αυτός ο κίνδυνος εκδηλωθεί. Εξόδους από τις οποίες θα διαφύγουν όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι και όχι εξόδους από τις οποίες θα διαφύγουν μόνο ορισμένοι αφού έχει εκδηλωθεί ο κίνδυνος σπρώγνωντας μάλιστα με τα πόδια τους και κλείνοντας την εξόδο στους υπόλοιπους στους οποίους αργότερα θα επιρρίψει κυνικά και την ευθύνη για το μοιραίο συμβάν που μπορεί να τους κόστισε την σωματική τους ακεραιότητα ή και την ίδια τους την ζωή. Δηλαδή δίνοντας την χαριστική βολή της καταρράκωσης της προσωπικής και επαγγελματικής τους αξιοπρέπειας. 
Τέτοιου είδους σκεπτικά και πρακτικές απάδουν των σκοπών των όποιων συστημάτων και είναι η αιτία για την μεταξύ άλλων αποστροφή των νέων, αλλά και των ήδη εργαζομένων, προς το ναυτικό επάγγελμα. Και όταν δεν προσελκύουμε νέα και ικανά στελέχη στην ναυτιλία, όσες ευθύνες και να ρίξουμε στα εναπομείναντα πληρώματα ούτε τα ατυχήματα θα μειωθούν ούτε οι συνέπειές τους.

----------


## Basil01

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι κανεις μα κανεις δεν θελει να εχει το οποιοδηποτε ατυχημα...
Μα οσο καλο και εαν ειναι το συστημα οσες φορμες και εαν εχεις οτι εκπαιδευση και εαν εχεις κανει εαν δεν εχει κατανοησει/συνειδοτοποιησει ο ναυτικος οτι το συστημα φτιαχτηκε γι'αυτον τοτε δεν γινεται τιποτα.
Εαν ειναι του "δεν βαριεσαι, σε μενα θα τυχει" τοτε το ατυχημα ειναι βεβαιο.
Παραδειγμα το "BOW MARINER" 
Τι και εαν εχεις ενα απο τα καλυτερα SMS στον κοσμο.. ηταν το παιδαριωδες λαθος του πλοιαρχου που προκαλεσε το ατυχημα...

Επισης κανοντας ενα συστημα SMS τελειο το συστημα γινεται τεραστιο 
Το αποτελεσμα :Ειναι αδυνατο να το γνωριζει ενας ναυτικος οσο καλος και εαν ειναι
Τι συνεπαγεται λοιπον σε περιπτωση ατυχηματος...
Η αιτια θα ειναι μη συμμορφωση με το συστημα ... 

Αυτο προσπαθεις να αποφυγεις με ενα απλο κατανοητο SMS το οποιο σε περιπτωση ατυχηματος (με την ευρεια εννοια) θα σε γλυτωσει απο πολλες "σκοτουρες"

----------


## Petros

''Επισης κανοντας ενα συστημα SMS τελειο το συστημα γινεται τεραστιο 
Το αποτελεσμα :Ειναι αδυνατο να το γνωριζει ενας ναυτικος οσο καλος και εαν ειναι
Τι συνεπαγεται λοιπον σε περιπτωση ατυχηματος...
Η αιτια θα ειναι μη συμμορφωση με το συστημα ...'' 

Αν υπάρχει πλήρης περιγραφή των αρμοδιοτήτων και ανάλυση των εργασιών του κάθε ναυτικού σε απλή και κατανοητή γλώσσα, αυτό πιστεύω ότι πιο πολύ βοηθάει παρά κάνει το σύστημα τεράστιο και δύσχρηστο. Ο καθένας ξέρει τι πρέπει να κάνει σε κάθε περίπτωση (τώρα αν είναι πολλά αυτά που πρέπει να ξέρει / κάνει τότε μπαίνει το θέμα επάρκειας πληρώματος / εκπαίδευσης κτλ. τα οποία πάλι θα καλύπτονται υποτίθεται σωστά από το σύστημα) Επίσης για εμπορικούς λόγους (και ουσιαστικούς κατά τη γνώμη μου) πρέπει να φαίνεται συνεχής βελτίωση / αλλάγες στο υπάρχον σύστημα. Πιστεύω (με επιφύλαξη λόγω μικρής εμπειρίας) πως ένα πλήρες σύστημα που καλύπτει κάθε δραστηριότητα είναι θετικό. Όσο για τις συνολικές νομικές επιπλοκές τελικά θα είναι λιγότερες, γιατί με ένα σωστό και πλήρες sms αυξάνεται η πιθανότητα να μειωθεί ο απόλυτος αριθμός των ατυχημάτων.

----------


## Michael

Αλήθεια, τί οδηγεί έναν έμπειρο και υπεύθυνο επαγγελματία στην διάπραξη ενός "παιδαριώδους" λάθους;
Είναι απλά το πνεύμα του "δεν βαριέσαι";
Μα αν είχε αυτήν την νοοτροπία πως κατάφερε και δεν είχε μέχρι τότε κανένα ατύχημα;
Μήπως από τύχη; Δύσκολο να γίνει αποδεκτό. Μόνο σε ακραίες και εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις κάποιος ευνοείται συνεχώς από την τύχη αν και της πηγαίνει κόντρα.
Ακόμα όμως και αν έτσι είναι, πως ναυτολογήθηκε και επαναναυτολογήθηκε για τόσο καιρό;
Ποιός ήταν υπεύθηνος και τι μέτρα πήρε;
Μήπως το "σύστημα" χωλαίνει; 
Μήπως δεν είχε τις απαραίτες ασφαλιστικές δικλείδες για να προλάβει αυτήν την στρεβλή και επιζήμια εξέλιξη;
Διότι ένα ατύχημα δεν γίνεται ad hoc. Χτίζεται σιγά-σιγά, κρίκο-κρίκο για να καταλήξει στο άμεσα αισθητό αποτέλεσμα. Αυτή η αλυσίδα λαθών όμως δεν ξεκινά και τελειώνει επί του πλοίου. Εκεί αναπτύσσονται μόνο ένας αριθμός των κρίκων-λαθών. Ξεκινά και από τα γραφεία της εταιρίας, από τους υπευθύνους για την επιλογή προσωπικού και τις εκεί επικρατούσες νοοτροπίες, (όπως και από αλλού). Γίνονται όλα όπως πρέπει και με το ανάλογο αίσθημα ευθύνης;
Ή μήπως πολλές φορές έχουμε το πνεύμα του "δεν βαριέσαι"; Μήπως αντί να σκεφτόμαστε τους κινδύνους και τις δυσκολίες που μπορεί να διατρέχει το πλήρωμα και το πλοίο εκεί έξω, καθόμαστε άνετα στο γραφείο μας προστατευμένοι πίσω από την τζαμαρία και τον κλιματισμό μας και κοιτάμε πότε θα πάει ο δείκτης του ρολογιού στην ώρα που σχολάμε να πάμε σπίτια μας; Μήπως όταν βγαίνει ένας καινούργιος κανονισμός, κώδικας ή σύστημα κοιτάμε να δημιουργήσουμε μερικές ακόμα αράδες στο manual και μερικές επιπλέον φόρμες, να τις στείλουμε στο πλοίο και να είμαστε "καλυμένοι" και πέρα βρέχει; Μήπως δεν είμαστε ειλικρινείς με τους εαυτούς μας πρώτα από όλα; Μήπως πρέπει να εξετάσουμε το ποιοί πραγματικά είμαστε και τι κάνουμε;
Όταν μαθαίνουμε έναν καινούργιο κανονισμό, σκεφτόμαστε πως θα τον διαχύσουμε σε όλα τα επίπεδα και τις λειτουργείες του οργανισμού στον οποίον ανήκουμε ενσωματώνωντας τον στην εταιρική κουλτουρα, ή μήπως πως θα ξεμπερδέψουμε με την καινούργια σκοτούρα;
Και αν τα κάνουμε όλα καλά, τί είναι αυτό που φταίει και τελικά γίνονται τα ατυχήματα;
Μήπως δεν εκπαιδεύουμε σωστά και αποτελεσματικά τους ναυτικούς και τους υπαλλήλους στα γραφεία μας; Γιατί; Μήπως θέλουμε να φαινόστε "καλοί" προς τα έξω για εμπορικούς λόγους και αδιαφορούμε για το "μέσα" και την πραγματική ασφάλεια; Και τα ωραία και παχυλά λόγια και οι λεκτικές κορώνες για την ασφάλεια, την ποιότητα και τα όμοια που γράφουμε στα manuals, στις διαφημίσεις κτλ τί είναι, αλήθειες ή ψέματα; Μήπως μας ενδιαφέρει η επιφάνεια και όχι η ουσία; Μήπως το πρόβλημα δεν είναι εκεί έξω, αλλά μέσα εδώ; 
Μήπως να... σταματήσω;

----------


## Basil01

Αλήθεια, τί οδηγεί έναν έμπειρο και υπεύθυνο επαγγελματία στην διάπραξη ενός "παιδαριώδους" λάθους;

Με την μικρη μου πειρα πιστευω ειναι η νοοτροπια του Λαου μας 
Του δινεις κρανος και δεν το φορα γιατι θα χαλασει το μαλλι !!! ναι ειναι αληθεια 
Του δινεις παπουτσια ασφαλειας / γαντια / φορμες/ goggles  και αυτος φορα σαγιοναρες /σορτσακι / κοντομανικο γιατι εχει ζεστη....
Του δινει Breathing Apparatus  και αυτος κατεβαινει στο γκαζομενο Τανκι οπως ειναι ... 
Τον στελνεις σε σεμιναρια / σχολεια και σκορπας απλοχερα για την εκπαιδευση και μετα ...."Ε καλα, Μ(#*%))*((#%(#!!!"
Του λες για D&A policy εχεις "Exxon Blanket Declaration Clause " και καθεσαι διπλα τοιυ και σου προσφερει Ουισκυ με κοκα κολα....


Ετσι ειμαστε δυστυχως και εαν προσθεσεις και το φιλοτιμο μας που μας κανει να προβαινουμε σε οτι "διαολια " μπορεις να φανταστεις προκειμενου να λυσουμε καποιο προβλημα που αθελα μας γινομαστε δημιουργει του ατυχηματος μικρου ή μεγαλου (δεν παιζει ρολο) 

Ναι μπορει στο γραφειο να εχουμε το Α/C Και να στελνουμε μυνηματα ο ενας στον αλλο και να συζηταμε τις αποψεις ακαδημαικα ... με ανεση αλλα ειμαστε εμεις που ξενυχταμε τα βραδυα με το τηλεφωνο στο ενα χερι και το Laptop  στο αλλο προσπαθωντας να βοηθησουμε στη λυση των οποιων προβληματων...Εμεις ειμαστε που στο τελος λογοδοτουμε για τα λαθη των ναυτικων μας ...Εμεις ειμαστε που καιγομαστε στο κανουμε ενα σωστο γυμανσιο και εμεις ειμαστε οι Κακοι διοτι προσπαθουμε παντιοτροπως να κανουμε τους ναυτικους να κατανοησουν την χρησιμοτητα του ISM Code.

----------


## k_chris

> Αλήθεια, τί οδηγεί έναν έμπειρο και υπεύθυνο επαγγελματία στην διάπραξη ενός "παιδαριώδους" λάθους;
> 
> Με την μικρη μου πειρα πιστευω ειναι η νοοτροπια του Λαου μας 
> Του δινεις κρανος και δεν το φορα γιατι θα χαλασει το μαλλι !!! ναι ειναι αληθεια 
> Του δινεις παπουτσια ασφαλειας / γαντια / φορμες/ goggles  και αυτος φορα σαγιοναρες /σορτσακι / κοντομανικο γιατι εχει ζεστη....
> Του δινει Breathing Apparatus  και αυτος κατεβαινει στο γκαζομενο Τανκι οπως ειναι ... 
> Τον στελνεις σε σεμιναρια / σχολεια και σκορπας απλοχερα για την εκπαιδευση και μετα ...."Ε καλα, Μ(#*%))*((#%(#!!!"
> Του λες για D&A policy εχεις "Exxon Blanket Declaration Clause " και καθεσαι διπλα τοιυ και σου προσφερει Ουισκυ με κοκα κολα....
> 
> ...



xwris na 8elw na fanw agenhs (an kai diakrinw ena yperoptiko yfos)  polu mikrh empeiria sta ploia nomizw pws kapou ta xeis mperdepsei 

  fysika de xerw me ti an8rwpous synergazesai alla aytoi me tous opoious ergasthka oxi aplws sevontousan to ISM alla tous fainotan exeraitika xrhsimo giati antlousan plhrofories apo ayto kai epalh8eyan tis praxeis tous. giati se syn8hkes ploiou tis perissoteres fores ta melh einai kourasmena, xenyxtismena, zalismena apo tis ypoxrewseis, piesmena apo ta operations ktl
  ametrhtes fores anetrexa sto sms gia na dw thn proteinomenh taktikh gia diafora 8emata opws kanoun pisteyw kai oi perissoteroi naytikoi. h gkrinia kai h dysareskia pou polles fores ekfrazoun pisteyw oti einai genikh (oi ellhnes gkriniazoun alla apodidoyn) 
   telos aytes tis non-conformitive katastaseis pou parousiazeis den tis exw synanthsei akomh kai den 8elw

----------


## Petros

> h gkrinia kai h dysareskia pou polles fores ekfrazoun pisteyw oti einai genikh (oi ellhnes gkriniazoun alla apodidoyn)


Kalimera sas, pisteyo pos to zitima einai oti yparxoyn sostoi kai aneythinoi naytikoi kathos kai ypalliloi grafeion, opos fysika se ola ta epaggelmata. To thema gia thn etaireia kai fysika gia tin asfaleia olon, einai na ehei ypsila kritiria gia tin epilogi olon ton ergazomenon tis (ektos olon ton allon ypohreoseon tis). Shetika me ta ypsila kritiria, tha prepei na akoloythountai kata gramma oi aysthres odigies poy problepei ena plires SMS (poy exei ftiahtei apo eyseiniditoys) shetika me tin epilogi pliromaton kai ypallilon grafeioy.

----------


## Basil01

> xwris na 8elw na fanw agenhs (an kai diakrinw ena yperoptiko yfos) polu mikrh empeiria sta ploia nomizw pws kapou ta xeis mperdepsei 
> 
> fysika de xerw me ti an8rwpous synergazesai alla aytoi me tous opoious ergasthka oxi aplws sevontousan to ISM alla tous fainotan exeraitika xrhsimo giati antlousan plhrofories apo ayto kai epalh8eyan tis praxeis tous. giati se syn8hkes ploiou tis perissoteres fores ta melh einai kourasmena, xenyxtismena, zalismena apo tis ypoxrewseis, piesmena apo ta operations ktl
> ametrhtes fores anetrexa sto sms gia na dw thn proteinomenh taktikh gia diafora 8emata opws kanoun pisteyw kai oi perissoteroi naytikoi. h gkrinia kai h dysareskia pou polles fores ekfrazoun pisteyw oti einai genikh (oi ellhnes gkriniazoun alla apodidoyn) 
> telos aytes tis non-conformitive katastaseis pou parousiazeis den tis exw synanthsei akomh kai den 8elw


 
Καταλαβαινω οτι αναφεροντας τα "αρνητικα" στοιχεια δυστυχως γινομαι δυσαρεστος...
Καταλαβαινω οτι θιγω... αλλα μετα απο 10 χρονια ως DPA και 20 στην ναυτιλια ως Operator η ανωτερω γνωμη που εξεφρασα ειναι το αποτελεσμα των εμπειρων μου....


Δεν λεω οτι δεν υπαρχει και η αλλη πλευρα...αλλα αυτα που εγραψα ειναι αληθινα, ειναι πραγματικα γεγονοτα!!! και πιστευω οτι ειναι απο τα πιο ανωδυνα....ή μηπως θα πρεπε να αναφερθω σε αλλα, στα οποια η "βλακεια" αποδειχθηκε ΜΟΙΡΑΙΑ

Σιγουρα θιγω το "φιλοτιμο" μας αλλα δεν πρεπει να κανουμε την στρουθοκαμηλο...και αλλωστε τα πληρωματα δεν ειναι μονο Ελληνες...

Αναφερεις:
QTE
ametrhtes fores anetrexa sto sms gia na dw thn proteinomenh taktikh gia diafora 8emata opws kanoun pisteyw kai oi perissoteroi naytikoi. h gkrinia kai h dysareskia pou polles fores ekfrazoun pisteyw oti einai genikh (oi ellhnes gkriniazoun alla apodidoyn)
UNQTE

Δεν λεω οτι οι περισσοτεροι καπετανιοι δεν το κανουν....αλλα το πληρωμα δεν ειναι μονο ο καπετανιος...

Και ποσο σιγουρος ειναι ο καπετανιος ( ο καθε καπετανιος) οτι ο ανθυποπλοιαρχος σωστα ελεγξε τα σωστικα των βαρκων...ή απλως συμπληρωσε το Checklist... 

Ποσο μαλλον σε ενα πολυπλοκο / αναλυτικοτατο και πολλες φορες δυσχρηστο συστημα  εκανε τις εργασιες που γραφονται στη σωστη χρονικη περιοδο και συμφωνα με την διαδικασια.

Ποσες φορες εν γνωσει μας χρησιμοποιησαμε καναμε παρατυπιες....
Ποσες φορες εχουν γινει λαθη στο ORB 

Και μια και τα καταγραφουμε αναλυτικοτατα....αντε μετα να αποδειξεις οτι δεν εισαι ΕΛΕΦΑΝΤΑΣ....

----------


## Kyriakos

Πηγαίνοντας λίγο πίσω, θα ήθελα να υπενθυμήσω οτί η απλότητα του συστήματος είναι μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα.

Επίσης, τις περισσότερες φορές, για να γίνει ατύχημα, συμβάλουν πάνω από ένας παράγοντας. π.χ. το περιστατικό όπου συνεργείο για CO2, του έπεσε η φιάλη, άνοιξε ή έσπασε η βάνα, ενώ η φιάλη πέφτοντας έκλεισε ακι μπλόκαρε την πόρτα..

προσπαθούμε να μειώσουμε τις πιθανότητες, και να βοηθήσουμε βλέποντας από άλλη οπτική γωνία. ¶ν βλέπεις το στραβό καθημερινά, δεν το προσέχεις.

----------


## k_chris

> ¶ν βλέπεις το στραβό καθημερινά, δεν το προσέχεις.


symfwnw apoluta...

----------


## k_chris

> Και ποσο σιγουρος ειναι ο καπετανιος ( ο καθε καπετανιος) οτι ο ανθυποπλοιαρχος σωστα ελεγξε τα σωστικα των βαρκων...ή απλως συμπληρωσε το Checklist...


mexri twra nomiza pws o ism moirazei tis ey8ynes. 
p.x. o kapetanios prepei na elegxei ton ajiwmatiko tou an kanei thn ergasia pou tou exei anate8ei kai ana takta diasthmata na thn elegxei kiolas alla oxi kai na trexei apo pisw toy.
poia einai h 8esh sou sa dpa? 




> Ποσο μαλλον σε ενα πολυπλοκο / αναλυτικοτατο και πολλες φορες δυσχρηστο συστημα  εκανε τις εργασιες που γραφονται στη σωστη χρονικη περιοδο και συμφωνα με την διαδικασια.


edw kai an ginetai panikos!
kapote ekana mia daistayrwsh twn arxeiwn tou sms me to hmerologio gefyras kai to hmerologio gymnasiwn.
alh8eia apodexetai o ism s ena diasthma 10.30 me 1200 na exoun ginei (3) gymnasia?

----------


## Basil01

> mexri twra nomiza pws o ism moirazei tis ey8ynes. 
> p.x. o kapetanios prepei na elegxei ton ajiwmatiko tou an kanei thn ergasia pou tou exei anate8ei kai ana takta diasthmata na thn elegxei kiolas alla oxi kai na trexei apo pisw toy.
> poia einai h 8esh sou sa dpa? 
> 
> 
> 
> edw kai an ginetai panikos!
> kapote ekana mia daistayrwsh twn arxeiwn tou sms me to hmerologio gefyras kai to hmerologio gymnasiwn.
> alh8eia apodexetai o ism s ena diasthma 10.30 me 1200 na exoun ginei (3) gymnasia?


Για το 1ο ερωτημα ...
Το συστημα δεν γινεται να τρεχει απο ενα  μονο ανθρωπο τον Καπετανιο...
Ειναι Συλλογικο...αλλα την τελικη ευθυνη την εχει ο καπετανιος.
Και ευθυνες ζητω απο αυτον και μονον απ'αυτον
Εν τουτοις ομως εχει και την ελευθερια του "δεν μου κανει".
Σε αυτη την περιπτωση εγω ειμαι αυτος που, σε περιπτωση προβληματος σ' ενα PSC inspection  που θα τον υπερασπισει... οσο μπορω...εφ'οσον "τα πληρωματα" δεν εχουν προβει σε αντικατασταση

Για το 2ο ερωτημα
Τωρα περιμενω εσεις να μου πειτε ...Εγω θα κανω τον δικηγορο του διαβολου (PSC) Αποδειξτε μου οτι τα γυμνασια δεν ηταν Μαιμου
Και ναταν μονο αυτο....
Σε transpacific ταξειδι ναχει μαλλιασει η γλωσσα σου να κανει γυμνασια να τα βεβαιωνει κλπ κλπ και να ανεβαινει το USCG με το χρονομετρο στο χερι....ζητα γυμνασιο εγκαταληψης και ο μεν ανυποπλοιαρχος δεν ηξερε να κατεβασει την βαρκα!!!!! ο δε ναυτης (ΑΒ) δεν ηξερε σε ποια βαρκα να παει!!! Για να μην αναφερω ... τα υπολοιπα
Τωρα πειτε μου εσεις τι πρεπει να πω στην "Σημαια" 

Οπως ειπα απο την αρχη ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ οτι το συστημα πρεπει ναναι απλο / ευκολοχρηστο / και κατανοητο με "διεξοδους" διαφυγης...
Ο ISM Code ειναι απλος  στηριζεται σε 5 ερωτησεις/προτασεις
Γιατι θελουμε να το κανουμε πολυπλοκο??
Δεν ειναι κατι καινουργιο

Λες του ναυτικου σου εχουμε να κανουμε 5 πραγματακια...που παντοτε τα καναμε, απλα τωρα πρεπει και να τα καταγραφουμε....

Τωρα εαν πανω στο "ζηλο" μας καναμε συστηματα για να εντυπωσιασουμε με συνεπεια να εχουμε και διαδικασια ακομα για το πως παμε στην τουαλεττα (συγνωμη για την εκφραση) καλα να παθουμε!!!

Εαν δε ακομα χειροτερα  δε προσαμοσαμε την εταιρεια στο συστημα και οχι vice versa και ειχαμε και ζηλο τοτε ειμαστε αξιοι της τυχης μας...

Ειναι στην φυση μας ναμαστε αρνητικοι και να αντιμετωπιζουμε με δυσπιστια κατι το αγνωστο ακομα δε περισσοτερο οταν το "αγνωστο" ειναι και μεγαλο ή ακομα και τεραστιο διοτι ειναι μαλλον επικινδυνο / επιφοβο ...
Οταν ομως ειναι μικρο / ευελικτο "χαριτωμενο" τοτε μπορει να εξαψει την περιεργεια να το δουμε, να το μελετησουμε να το εφαρμοσουμε.

Πειτε μου ... σε μια κατασταση κινδυνου που θα ανατρεξεις στο Σχεδιο Εκτακτου Αναγκης...Τι Θελεις κατι απλο / 10 σελιδες ή Μια Εγκυκλοπεδια??? Η μηπως εκεινη την ωρα θα καθεσαι να συμπληρωνεις φορμες??? Ενα Checklist χρειαζεται μονο σαν οδηγος...μην τυχον ξεχασες κατι ουσιωδες...

Αυτη ειναι η ιδεα πισω απο το απλο

----------


## Basil01

> mexri twra nomiza pws o ism moirazei tis ey8ynes. 
> p.x. o kapetanios prepei na elegxei ton ajiwmatiko tou an kanei thn ergasia pou tou exei anate8ei kai ana takta diasthmata na thn elegxei kiolas alla oxi kai na trexei apo pisw toy.
> poia einai h 8esh sou sa dpa? 
> 
> 
> 
> edw kai an ginetai panikos!
> kapote ekana mia daistayrwsh twn arxeiwn tou sms me to hmerologio gefyras kai to hmerologio gymnasiwn.
> alh8eia apodexetai o ism s ena diasthma 10.30 me 1200 na exoun ginei (3) gymnasia?


Για το 1ο ερωτημα ...
Το συστημα δεν γινεται να τρεχει απο ενα  μονο ανθρωπο τον Καπετανιο...
Ειναι Συλλογικο...αλλα την τελικη ευθυνη την εχει ο καπετανιος.
Και ευθυνες ζητω απο αυτον και μονον απ'αυτον
Εν τουτοις ομως εχει και την ελευθερια του "δεν μου κανει".
Σε αυτη την περιπτωση εγω ειμαι αυτος που, σε περιπτωση προβληματος σ' ενα PSC inspection  που θα τον υπερασπισει... οσο μπορω...εφ'οσον "τα πληρωματα" δεν εχουν προβει σε αντικατασταση

Για το 2ο ερωτημα
Τωρα περιμενω εσεις να μου πειτε ...Εγω θα κανω τον δικηγορο του διαβολου (PSC) Αποδειξτε μου οτι τα γυμνασια δεν ηταν Μαιμου
Και ναταν μονο αυτο....
Σε transpacific ταξειδι ναχει μαλλιασει η γλωσσα σου να κανει γυμνασια να τα βεβαιωνει κλπ κλπ και να ανεβαινει το USCG με το χρονομετρο στο χερι....ζητα γυμνασιο εγκαταληψης και ο μεν ανυποπλοιαρχος δεν ηξερε να κατεβασει την βαρκα!!!!! ο δε ναυτης (ΑΒ) δεν ηξερε σε ποια βαρκα να παει!!! Για να μην αναφερω ... τα υπολοιπα
Τωρα πειτε μου εσεις τι πρεπει να πω στην "Σημαια" 

Οπως ειπα απο την αρχη ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ οτι το συστημα πρεπει ναναι απλο / ευκολοχρηστο / και κατανοητο με "διεξοδους" διαφυγης...
Ο ISM Code ειναι απλος  στηριζεται σε 5 ερωτησεις/προτασεις
Γιατι θελουμε να το κανουμε πολυπλοκο??
Δεν ειναι κατι καινουργιο

Λες του ναυτικου σου εχουμε να κανουμε 5 πραγματακια...που παντοτε τα καναμε, απλα τωρα πρεπει και να τα καταγραφουμε....

Τωρα εαν πανω στο "ζηλο" μας καναμε συστηματα για να εντυπωσιασουμε με συνεπεια να εχουμε και διαδικασια ακομα για το πως παμε στην τουαλεττα (συγνωμη για την εκφραση) καλα να παθουμε!!!

Εαν δε ακομα χειροτερα  δε προσαμοσαμε την εταιρεια στο συστημα και οχι vice versa και ειχαμε και ζηλο τοτε ειμαστε αξιοι της τυχης μας...

Ειναι στην φυση μας ναμαστε αρνητικοι και να αντιμετωπιζουμε με δυσπιστια κατι το αγνωστο ακομα δε περισσοτερο οταν το "αγνωστο" ειναι και μεγαλο ή ακομα και τεραστιο διοτι ειναι μαλλον επικινδυνο / επιφοβο ...
Οταν ομως ειναι μικρο / ευελικτο "χαριτωμενο" τοτε μπορει να εξαψει την περιεργεια να το δουμε, να το μελετησουμε να το εφαρμοσουμε.

Πειτε μου ... σε μια κατασταση κινδυνου που θα ανατρεξεις στο Σχεδιο Εκτακτου Αναγκης...Τι Θελεις κατι απλο / 10 σελιδες ή Μια Εγκυκλοπεδια??? Η μηπως εκεινη την ωρα θα καθεσαι να συμπληρωνεις φορμες??? Ενα Checklist χρειαζεται μονο σαν οδηγος...μην τυχον ξεχασες κατι ουσιωδες...

Αυτη ειναι η ιδεα πισω απο το απλο

----------


## k_chris

parasyr8hkew kai den apanthses to teleytaio erwthma

----------


## Basil01

> parasyr8hkew kai den apanthses to teleytaio erwthma


Εξαρταται απο:
Το ειδος των γυμνασιων
Εαν τα γυμνασια ειναι συναφη 
Απο το τι κανει το πλοιο
Απο τον επιθεωρητη

Εσυ τι εκανες?

----------


## Michael

Όντως η απλότητα του συστήματος είναι ένα σημαντικό ζητούμενο. Δυστυχώς όμως είναι ακόμη εν πολλοίς ζητούμενο και μη πραγματοποιούμενο. Εκείνο που θα χρειασθεί -και ελπίζω να συνειδητοποιηθεί- τα επόμενα χρόνια στην ναυτιλία δεν είναι απλά οι νέοι αυστηρότεροι κανονισμοί αλλά το πως αυτοί θα διαχέωνται και θα ενσωματώνωνται αποτελεσματικά στην κάθε εταιρία, στο κάθε πλοιο, στον κάθε εργαζόμενο. Θα πρέπει να γίνεται με τρόπο που θα είναι χρηστικός από τους διαχειριστές του συστήματος υπό τις πραγματικές αντίξοες συνθήκες που επικρατουν στην ναυτιλία. Η απλότητα θα είναι το ένα επιδιωκώμενο. Ένα άλλο θα πρέπει να είναι ο συνδυασμός των διαφόρων κανονισμών, συστημάτων, αρχείων, γυμνασίων κτλ. Θα πρέπει να μελετάται το εφαρμόσιμο τελικα όλων μαζί των διαδικασιών. Καταλυτικό ρόλο μπορεί να παίξει η τεχνολογία στην καταγραφή και την υποβοήθηση δραστηριοτήτων. Ϊσως να είναι απαραίτητα και επιπλέον άτομα στα πλοία προκειμένου να μπορεί να διασφαλισθεί το εφαρμόσιμο. Σίγουρα όμως τα στελέχη του πλοίου θα πρέπει να είναι καλυτερα εκπαιδευμένα από παλιότερα με μεγαλυτερη ερυμάθεια και φυσικά με ισχυρά κίνητρα.
Και φυσικά αυτό που θα πρέπει να εκλείψει είναι οι διάφοροι λογής λογής "μαθητευόμενοι μάγοι" της ναυτιλίας. Δηλαδή άνθρωποι σε καίριες θέσεις που όμως δεν γνωρίζουν πως λειτουργεί η ναυτιλία και τα πλοία και όμως νομοθετούν και αποφασίζουν για αυτή.

----------


## Basil01

QUOTE
....τα επόμενα χρόνια στην ναυτιλία δεν είναι απλά οι νέοι αυστηρότεροι κανονισμοί αλλά το πως αυτοί θα διαχέωνται και θα ενσωματώνωνται αποτελεσματικά στην κάθε εταιρία....
UNQUOTE

Οντως αυτο ειναι πιστευω και το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα....και κυριως οχι τοσο το πως θα ενσοωματωθουν στο συστημα αλλα το πως θα εφαρμοστουν...

επισης στο σχόλιο 
"
Και φυσικά αυτό που θα πρέπει να εκλείψει είναι οι διάφοροι λογής λογής "μαθητευόμενοι μάγοι" της ναυτιλίας. Δηλαδή άνθρωποι σε καίριες θέσεις που όμως δεν γνωρίζουν πως λειτουργεί η ναυτιλία και τα πλοία και όμως νομοθετούν και αποφασίζουν για αυτή."

Συμφωνω οτι το κυριοτερο προβλημα σημερα ειναι η εμπλοκη στην ναυτιλια ανθρωπων ασχετων με το αντικειμενο και μαλιστα σε επιπεδο χαραξης πολιτικης (βλ.κυρια De Palacio -που νομιζει οτι με το να μειωσει τη περιοδο του Phase Out των μονου τοιχωματος δεξαμενοπλοιων θα λυσει και το προβλημα..)
Αλλα ακομα και οι "ασχετοι" που εχουν "κοινον νου" μπορουν να καταλαβουν ορισμενα πραγματα οπως οτι τα περισσοτερα ατυχηματα 90% οφειλονται σε ανθρωπινο λαθος και οχι σε αστοχια του μηχανηματος.

Παρτε το παραδειγμα του "Prestige" 

Φταιει ο δυστυχος Πλοιαρχος ή οι ιδιοι οι Ισπανοι που απαγορευσαν την προσεγγιση του πλοιου σε ενα λιμανι? Εμ' βεβαια αντε να καταλαβει ο "βοσκος" οτι το "Sea Condition" Δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το "Port condition" οσον αφορα το Stability 

Ακομα και εαν "κοβοταν" μεσα στο λιμανι το κακο θα ηταν πολυ μικροτερο... αν μη τι αλλο θα μπορουσες να περιορισεις την καταστροφη στο λιμανι και μονο σε αυτο..

----------


## Michael

> Συμφωνω οτι το κυριοτερο προβλημα σημερα ειναι η εμπλοκη στην ναυτιλια ανθρωπων ασχετων με το αντικειμενο και μαλιστα σε επιπεδο χαραξης πολιτικης (βλ.κυρια De Palacio -που νομιζει οτι με το να μειωσει τη περιοδο του Phase Out των μονου τοιχωματος δεξαμενοπλοιων θα λυσει και το προβλημα..)


Δυστυχώς οι πολιτικοί δεν έχουν συνήθως και την αμεσότερη σχέση με την ναυτιλία. Οι πιο πολλοί ασχολούνται ευκαιριακά στα πλαίσια των καθηκόντων μιας σύντομης θητείας όπου πριν προλάβουν να συνειδητοποιήσουν τι συμβαίνει πραγματικά έχουν αποχωρήσει. Ειδικά στην Ευρώπη το πρόβλημα είναι ότι προκειμένου να πάρουν ψήφους από τους λογής-λογής οικολόγους και οικολογίζοντες προβαίνουν στην λήψη πομπωδών αποφάσεων και μέτρων τα οποία δεν έχουν εν πολλοίς μελετηθεί σοβαρά για την αποτελεσματικότητά τους και τις παράπλευρες συνέπειές τους. Συνήθως (αν και τελευταία ευτυχώς όχι πάντα) οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι δεν καλούνται ούτε καν για να εκφέρουν μια άποψη. Πότε π.χ. ρωτήσαν για τελευταία φορά έναν έμπειρο και ικανό Καπετάνιο τι εκτιμά πως φταίει στην τάδε ή την δείνα περίπτωση; (μάλλον.. ποτέ!) Και όμως στο τέλος σε αυτόν φορτώνωνται όλα. 




> Αλλα ακομα και οι "ασχετοι" που εχουν "κοινον νου" μπορουν να καταλαβουν ορισμενα πραγματα οπως οτι τα περισσοτερα ατυχηματα 90% οφειλονται σε ανθρωπινο λαθος και οχι σε αστοχια του μηχανηματος.
> 
> Παρτε το παραδειγμα του "Prestige" 
> 
> Φταιει ο δυστυχος Πλοιαρχος ή οι ιδιοι οι Ισπανοι που απαγορευσαν την προσεγγιση του πλοιου σε ενα λιμανι? Εμ' βεβαια αντε να καταλαβει ο "βοσκος" οτι το "Sea Condition" Δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το "Port condition" οσον αφορα το Stability 
> 
> Ακομα και εαν "κοβοταν" μεσα στο λιμανι το κακο θα ηταν πολυ μικροτερο... αν μη τι αλλο θα μπορουσες να περιορισεις την καταστροφη στο λιμανι και μονο σε αυτο..


Δυστυχώς, όταν αναφέρουν το ανθρώπινο λάθος συνήθως εννοούν τον Πλοίαρχο, τον Α' Μηχανικό, τον Α/Φ, τον σκάπουλο κ.ο.κ. Και... μόνον αυτούς. Δεν συμπεριλαμβάνουν επιθεωρητές, αρχές κτλ. Όπως όμως είχαμε συζητήσει και στα προηγούμενα ένα λάθος χτίζεται σιγά-σιγά από τις αμέλειες και τις παραλείψεις πολλών από αυτούς που εμπλέκονται με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο στην αλυσίδα σχεδιασμού και εκτέλεσης της θαλάσσιας μεταφοράς. Το τελευταίο συμβάν με το Prestige αποτελεί ένα τρανταχτό παράδειγμα του πόσο ανεύθυνα και επικίνδυνα λειτούργησαν οι τοπικές αρχές που αντί να προστρέξουν προς βοήθεια και επίλυση του προβλήματος που είχε αρχίσει να "χτίζεται" στρουθοκαμήλισαν και δεν πρόσφεραν αυτό που ήταν εν τέλει υποχρεωμένοι να προσφέρουν, επιτείνωντας έτσι το πρόβλημα με αιτία ιδιοτελή τοπικά συμφέροντα προς βλάβη και ζημία μείζονα και αυτών και των υπολοίπων. 
Και μετά ποιός έφταιγε; Ο καπετάνιος! Και νομίζω πως αν το θέμα έμενε εκεί και δεν ζητούσαν αποζημιώσεις η τύχη του καπετάνιου θα ήταν πολύ χειρότερη από ό,τι τώρα που αναγκαστικά μάλλον τον υπερασπίστηκαν εφοπλιστές και ασφαλιστές.
Η ευρώπη έχει πάρει δυστυχώς φόρα παρακάμπτωντας πολλές φορές και τον ΙΜΟ προφανώς κινούμενη και από ένα κόμπλεξ έναντι των ΗΠΑ και των άλλων χωρών που θέλουν λειτουργούν και να νομοθετούν στην ναυτιλία κατά το δικό τους δοκούν παραμερίζοντας τα διεθνή όργανα. Κάποιες φορές αυτό μπορεί να φέρει και σωστά αποτελεσματα, άλλα εξίσου κάποιες άλλες αρνητικά. Θα μπορούσαν οι όποιες κινήσεις να γίνονται όχι βιαστικά αλλά με σύνεση και πρόγραμμα και να υποβάλλονται στους διεθνείς οργανισμούς, όπως ο ΙΜΟ, ως εμπειριστατωμένες και καλά τεκμηριωμένες προτάσεις. Δηλαδή, αντί να φτιάχνουμε νομοθετικές επτροπές θα μπορούσαμε να συγκροτούσαμε διεπιστημονικές και τεχνικές επιτροπές που θα μελετούσαν προσεχτικά και ολοκληρωμένα τα προβλήματα και θα προτείναν αντίστοιχες λύσεις. Ακόμα όμως θέλει πολύ δουλειά για να το δούμε αυτό να πραγματοποιείται σωστά και ολοκληρωμένα.

----------


## Kyriakos

Τί προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζετε, και τί λύσεις βρίσκετε;


Αντιμετωπίζετε εσω-εταιρικές αντιδράσεις; - από ποιούς?
Αποφεύγετε την Γραφειοκρατία;

Καταλήγετε - εν τέλει - σε κάτι ουσιαστικό;

Ποιούς ωφελεί?

----------


## Petros

> Τί προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζετε, και τί λύσεις βρίσκετε;
> 
> 
> Αντιμετωπίζετε εσω-εταιρικές αντιδράσεις; - από ποιούς?
> Αποφεύγετε την Γραφειοκρατία;
> 
> Καταλήγετε - εν τέλει - σε κάτι ουσιαστικό;
> 
> Ποιούς ωφελεί?


Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι ζητώνται να γίνουν πάρα πολλά σε πολύ λίγο χρόνο. Επίσης οι καινούργιες προσαρμογές που απαιτούνται σε κάποια σημεία είναι ασαφής. (υπάρχει σχετική απάντηση της Intertanko στον OCIMF με το τι θα μπορούσε να διορθωθεί και γιατί, αλλά ακόμα στη μελέτη είναι για το τι θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί / προσαρμοστεί καλύτερα).

Δεν θα μιλούσα για αντιδράσεις αλλά πιό πολύ για κάποια αδιαφορία σε ορισμένα σημεία σε εσωτερικό επίπεδο. Η δικαιολογία ότι είμαστε πιό πολύ της ουσίας παρά των καινούργιων προσαρμογών, παρουσιάζεται συχνά και όχι εντελώς αδικαιολόγητα.(μαζεύτηκαν πολλές φόρμες δύο φάκελλοι δεν τις χωράνε).

Η γραφειοκρατία δύσκολα αποφεύγεται από τη στιγμή που είναι ο ορισμός αυτών των συστημάτων (documented evidence για τα πάντα), αλλά αν ακολουθηθούν κάποιες βασικές λογικές αρχές του TMSA σωστά, όλο και κάποιο αποτέλεσμα θα υπάρχει μακροπρόθεσμα. 

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι και ένα ατύχημα,μόλυνση,τραυματισμός κτλ να αποφευχθεί ή να υπάρξει καλύτερη οργάνωση στο πλοίο και στα τμήματα της εταιρειας, τότε ωφελείται και η ναυτιλία και φυσικά και οι πετρελαικές που έχουν επιβάλλει το καινούργιο σύστημα.

Έτσι το έχω αντιληφθεί το όλο θέμα μέχρι στιγμής με κααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααθε επιφύλαξη.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Οι καινούργιες προσαρμογές που απαιτούνται σε κάποια σημεία είναι ασαφής.


- Είναι αναμενόμενο σε κάτι καινούργιο. Αλλά η ασάφεια είναι στον στόχο, ή στον τρόπο;




> Η δικαιολογία ότι είμαστε πιό πολύ της ουσίας παρά των καινούργιων προσαρμογών, παρουσιάζεται συχνά και όχι εντελώς αδικαιολόγητα


- Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να αποδειχθεί το ουσιαστικό;




> Η γραφειοκρατία δύσκολα αποφεύγεται από τη στιγμή που είναι ο ορισμός αυτών των συστημάτων (documented evidence για τα πάντα)


Το "documented evidence" δεν είναι απαραίτητα μία αναλυτική φόρμα.

Οι λύσεις για όλα αυτά;

----------


## Petros

Στο στόχο είναι σίγουρα ασάφεια. Για τον τρόπο κάποια καθοδήγηση έχεις, αλλά ελλειπή σε μερικά σημεία.

Οι σωστές λύσεις στα διάφορα προβλήματα είναι το θέμα...ίσως αν τα πιάναμε ένα ένα...

----------


## Morgan

στην εταιρεια που εργαζομαι , δεν δημιουργηθηκε καποιο ιδιαιτερο προβλημα στην προετοιμασια της εφαρμογης του ΤΜSA. μαλλον χαλαρα πηγε το θεμα...
το ανελαβαν το SQ με την βοηθεια 2-3ξεμπαρκων πλοιαρχων μας για support...
στο operations δεν ασχοληθηκαμε καθολου.

----------


## Petros

Πάντως, από ό,τι έχω ακούσει γίνονται 'αυστηρά' office audits σχετικά με την εφαρμογή του tmsa από τους oil majors και κάνουν αρκετές παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με τη συμμόρφωση των στοιχείων και το τι έχεις δηλώσει στο σχετικό site.

----------


## Kyriakos

> στην εταιρεια που εργαζομαι , δεν δημιουργηθηκε καποιο ιδιαιτερο προβλημα στην προετοιμασια της εφαρμογης του ΤΜSA. μαλλον χαλαρα πηγε το θεμα...


Η προετοιμασία ή και η εφαρμογή?
Τα αποτελέσματα της εφαρμογής έχουν κριθεί από κάποιον τρίτο?

----------


## Morgan

και η εφαρμογη...
περασame audits

----------


## Petros

Kai den sas ta ksepsirisane ola poly sholastika se shesi me tmsa? Se ola ta elements kai stages eihate kali efarmogi?

----------


## Morgan

να σου πω την αληθεια , ηταν πολυ ησυχα τα πραγματα . ισως γιατι το πακετο το εφαγε το SQ. εμεις μια χαρα και σχεδον αορατοι.οπως σε ολα τα οντιτς.
δεν ειναι  δραματικα τα πραγματα με το TMSA, μια χαρα...προσαρμογη και μεθοδο θελει και συνηθειο...ειναι κατι καινουριο σχετικα, οποτε χρειαζεται χρονος

----------


## Petros

Καλημερα. Δραματικα σιγουρα δεν ειναι, αλλα εξαρταται και απο τον καθε auditor το ποσο σχολαστικος / αυστηρος θα ειναι κατα τη διαρκεια τετοιου ελεγχου (οπως φυσικα και σε ολα τα audits). Συνεπως η πληρης, σωστη και αυταποδεικτη εφαρμογη των στοιχειων του tmsa (τουλαχιστον που εχεις δηλωσει οτι εφαρμοζεις) ειναι απαραιτητη. Επισης, ως κατι καινουργιο με οδηγιες best practice που δεν ειναι 100% σαφης, υπαρχει η υποκειμενικοτητα του εκαστοτε επιθεωρητη σχετικα με το αν εφαρμοζεις απολυτα σωστα καποιες διαδικασιες και εκει γινονται οι περισσοτερες παρατηρησεις / ευρηματα. Θελει το χρονο του κι αυτο οπως λες μεχρι να καταλαβουμε τι ακριβως ζητανε και τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανουμε για τη πληρη συμμορφωση. (Προσφατα πρεπει να εχουν αρχισει τα office audits για tmsa απο oil-majors ή κανω λαθος?)

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/t-m-s-a/

----------


## Petros

Για δειτε το παρακατω απο intertanko που αφορα benchmarking το οποιο απαιτειται σε καποιο element / stage του TMSA:


*TMSA benchmarking system fully available* 
We are very pleased to announce the full availability of our TMSA Benchmarking system that is available on INTERTANKO's web site. This is based upon the OCIMF TMSA and allows members to be able to enter their own TMSA data in a confidential manner  - i.e. no one else other than the owner will be able to identify who has input the data. However the owner will be able to see his own ratings measured against the collective TMSA values for the INTERTANKO membership.
We currently have 9 data entries which have being included during a test phase of this project, but the more members that enter data, then the better the benchmarking capability of the database.  The TMSA benchmarking system is available on our web site here.
Each member will be issued with a unique identifier that will enable the owner to update its own data as may be necessary as time goes by and owner's ratings change.
This project has taken a long while to complete for which we apologise. However we believe this will be of real value to members. INTERTANKO is currently working on additional benchmarking systems for members and we will keep you advised of their availability in due course. 
Should members have any difficulties, please contact webmaster@intertanko.com 
*Kind regards* 
*Howard* 


Μπορει να αποτελεσει μια καλη λυση για το benchmarking που ηταν λιγο δυσκολο για λογους ανταγωνισμου, μαρκετινγκ κτλ.

----------


## Petros

Που μπορούμε να βρούμε κανένα πρόσφατο / ενημερωμένο και εμπεριστατωμένο στατιστικό σχετικά με το αν μειώθηκαν τα ατυχήματα μετά την εφαρμογή του ISM? Και που οφείλεται η μέιωση? (και αν μειωθηκαν οι απειλες ασφαλειας σε σχεση με ISPS, αν και ειναι λιγο προσφατο το τελευταιο).

Αυτο θα ήταν καλό δειγμα για τη συγκεκριμένη κουβέντα.

----------


## Michael

Γενικά μιλώντας, έχω την αίσθηση ότι οι πετρελαικές με την ολιγοπωλιακή δύναμη που διαθέτουν έναντι των εν πολλοίς πολλών και μικρών πλοιοκτητών έχουν καταφέρει μέσω του tmsa να τους βάλουν τους πλοιοκτήτες να ανταγωνίζωνται αλλήλοις προς τελικό όφελος των πρώτων. Από την μια βέβαια αυτό είναι καλό διότι ανταγωνίζωνται σε θέματα ποιότητας ποιότητας και ασφάλειας και μάλιστα με τρόπο και σε βαθμό που διαφέρει από αυτό που συνηθιζόνταν τα τελευταία χρόνια, από την αλλη όμως το κόστος ανεβαίνει ( και από που θα κοπεί; ) και μειώνωνται τα περιθώρια κέρδους των πλοιοκτητών. Τι στάση άραγε θα τηρήσουν οι πετρελαικές; Θα δεχτούν ένα γενικό ανέβασμα του κόστους μεταφοράς ή θα πιέσουν για αφενός μεν για ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες μεταφοράς αφ' ετέρου όμως δε θα ανεχτούν αναβάθμιση των τιμών; Δηλαδή το tmsa το επέβαλλαν με απώτερο σκόπό και στόχο στα πλάισια μιας ευρύτερης ολιγοπωλιακής στρατηγικής ή αποτελεί προσωρινό εύρημα δίχως μελέτη των επίπτώσεων που μπορέι να φέρει;

----------


## Michael

Υπάρχουν στοιχεία στην ιστοσελίδα του ΙΜΟ και αλλού. Γενικά τα ατυχήματα φαίνεται να έχουν τάσεις πτωτικές όσο περνά ο καιρός.

----------


## Petros

Ειχα μια παρομοια συζητηση με ενα συναδελφο πριν λιγο καιρο. 

Πως εξηγεις που παρολο το ολιγοπωλιακο καθεστως οι ναυλοι για τα πετρελαια ειναι ακομα υψηλοι (ή εχω μεινει πισω?). Το κοστος δεν νομιζω να ανεβαινει τοσο πολυ ωστε να γινει απαγορευτικο και 'υποτιθεται' οτι θα ληφθουν υπ'οψιν και τα αυξημενα εξοδα στο worldscale κτλ.

Πιστευω επισης οτι αυτες οι εταιρειες δεν θελουν να ρισκαρουν μια περιβαλλοντικη καταστροφη (exxon valdez etc.) και φυσικα αυτο που λες οτι εφοσον εχουν τη δυναμη πιεζουν για συνεχως καλυτερη ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων που πληρωνουν. Οσο για επιπτωσεις κτλ. ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομα και αμφιβαλλω αν η μελετη των επιπτωσεων εγινε με αντικειμενικα κριτηρια.

----------


## Petros

Οπότε αξιζει τον κόπο συμπεραινω, διοτι η ασφαλεια των ναυτικων / επιβατων δεν πρεπει να μετριεται με κοστος (ασχετα με το τι γραφουν καποια P&I για σκοπους αποζημιωσης).

----------


## Kyriakos

> Υπάρχουν στοιχεία στην ιστοσελίδα του ΙΜΟ και αλλού. Γενικά τα ατυχήματα φαίνεται να έχουν τάσεις πτωτικές όσο περνά ο καιρός.



Όσο αφορά τον αριθμό, ή και την σοβαρότητα?

----------


## Petros

*'Assessment of the impact and effectiveness of the ISM Code*

In order to make a meaningful assessment, the Secretary-General has established an Independent Expert Group comprising of experts from Governments, organizations, universities and the shipping industry and the Secretariat to collect and analyze data to study the impact of the ISM Code and its effectiveness. This Independent Expert Group, on conclusion of its study will submit its report to the Secretary-General on its findings and recommendations.

In light of the foregoing, it is imperative to obtain information from all those who are associated with the implementation of the ISM Code to support an objective assessment. The Expert Group has developed two questionnaires for shore based and ship board personnel to obtain as much information as possible from both seafarers as well as those ashore responsible for implementing the ISM Code. It would be appreciated if anybody who would like to contribute to the activities of the Expert Group could complete the attached questionnaires as it applies to you and assist our effort and facilitate the work of the Organization and its Expert Group. Any information provided will be kept strictly confidential and will not be divulged to any third party.'

Τουλαχιστον στο σαιτ του ΙΜΟ ακομα στη συλλογη στοιχειων βλεπω οτι βρισκονται.

----------


## Michael

http://www.imo.org/includes/blastDat...%3D11540/6.pdf
http://www.imo.org/includes/blastDat...%3D11539/5.pdf

----------


## Michael

Κοίταξε οτι αξίζει τον κόπο ο ISM και οι λοιποί κανονισμοί, μάλλον είναι αυτονόητο. Το ζητούμενο είναι πως το εφαρμόζεις σε πραγματικές συνθήκες. Το συντάξουμε ενα γενικόλογο δεοντολογικό κείμενο ειναι σχετικά απλό. Το να καταφέρουμε όμως να εφαρμόσουμε αποτελεσματικά και επιτυχώς στην πράξη όσα χρειάζονται για να επιτευχθεί το επιδιωκόμενο αποτέλεσμα είναι το δύσκολο. 
Τώρα το αν η μείωση των ατυχηματων οφείλεται μόνο στον ISM ή και άλλους παράγοντες πιστευώ πως ακομα θέλει πολύ έρευνα και κουβέντα. Το πρόβλημα πάντως είναι πως τουλάχιστον μέχρι πρότινος δεν υπήρχαν αρκετά,  αναλύτικά, επαρκή και αξιόπιστα στοιχεία για τα ναυτικά ατυχήματα.

----------


## Michael

> Πως εξηγεις που παρολο το ολιγοπωλιακο καθεστως οι ναυλοι για τα πετρελαια ειναι ακομα υψηλοι (ή εχω μεινει πισω?).


Κοίταξε γενικά τα ναύλα μπορούν να αναιβένουν εξαιτίας της διατήρησης σε υψηλό σημείο των συστατικών σημείων του κόστους της μεταφόράς. Πχ. οι υψηλές τιμές του πετρελαίου μέχρι πρότινος. Κόστος σημαντικό κια όχι εύκολα συμπιέσιμο. Ή λ.χ. αύξηση του κόστους τροφοδοσίας και ανταλακτικών είτε ως συνέπεια της αύξησης των τιμών του πετρελαίου είτε για άλλους λόγους.

----------


## Petros

Με βαση το θεμα της ενοτητας οπου υπαρχει ενα ερωτηματικο κανουμε την κουβεντα, αλλα συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι υπαρχει ουσια αν γινεται σωστη εφαρμογη οπως λες. Η μειωση βεβαια δεν ειναι τοσο μεγαλη οσο θα περιμενα αλλα μαλλον ειναι νωρις ακομα (?).

Σε σχεση με την δημιουργια του συστηματος, υπαρχουν αληθεια εταιρειες που 'αγοραζουν' ετοιμα συστηματα? Ποσο καλα μπορουν να τα εφαρμοσουν αν δεν ειναι πληρως προσαρμοσμενα στις δικες τους αναγκες?

'Τώρα το αν η μείωση των ατυχηματων οφείλεται μόνο στον ISM ή και άλλους παράγοντες πιστευώ πως ακομα θέλει πολύ έρευνα και κουβέντα. Το πρόβλημα πάντως είναι πως τουλάχιστον μέχρι πρότινος δεν υπήρχαν αρκετά, αναλύτικά, επαρκή και αξιόπιστα στοιχεία για τα ναυτικά ατυχήματα.'

Αυτο ειναι ενα καλο σιγουρα: Tο οτι αρχισαμε να συζηταμε για ολα αυτα τα κρισιμα ζητηματα και οι υπευθυνοι αρχισαν να ψαχνουν συστηματικα τροπους να τα αντιμετωπισουν.

----------


## Michael

> Με βαση το θεμα της ενοτητας οπου υπαρχει ενα ερωτηματικο κανουμε την κουβεντα, αλλα συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι υπαρχει ουσια αν γινεται σωστη εφαρμογη οπως λες. Η μειωση βεβαια δεν ειναι τοσο μεγαλη οσο θα περιμενα αλλα μαλλον ειναι νωρις ακομα (?)


(Για να γίνει όμως η κουβέντα πρέπει να υπάρχει και η άνεση χρόνου...!  :Wink:  ) Προσωπικά είμαι ένθερμος οπαδός όλων αυτών των συστημάτων και πιστεύω πως αν δεν υπήρχαν θα έπρεπε να τα δημιουργήσουμε πάραυτα. Βέβαια αυτό έχει να κάνει και με τις γενικές προσωπικές αντιλήψεις του καθενός. Όμως εκεί που διαφωνώ είναι είναι στον τρόπο. Το πράγμα δεν θέλει κόπο, αλλά τρόπο. Κια ο τρόπος θέλει σχεδιασμό, εμπειρία, εφευρετικότητα, βαθειά γνώση, ευαισθησία και σκέψη σε... real time & real place! Αλλιώς όσο καλό και να είναι κάτι κινούμεθα εκτός τόπου και χρόνου...




> Σε σχεση με την δημιουργια του συστηματος, υπαρχουν αληθεια εταιρειες που 'αγοραζουν' ετοιμα συστηματα? Ποσο καλα μπορουν να τα εφαρμοσουν αν δεν ειναι πληρως προσαρμοσμενα στις δικες τους αναγκες?


Ναι φυσικά και υπήρξε και αυτό το φαινόμενο. Ειδικά όσοι περίμεναν την τελευταία μέρα όπου θα γινόταν υποχρεωτικός. Όπως αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς όμως, ένα ad hoc σύστημα δεν έιναι και τόσο εύπεπτο... Υπήρξαν όμως εταιρίες που από μόνες είχαν αρχίσει να κτίζουν το σύστημα σιγά σιγά και στο τέλος ήταν έτοιμες και τυπικά και, το σπουδαιότερο, ουσιαστικά.





> Αυτο ειναι ενα καλο σιγουρα: Tο οτι αρχισαμε να συζηταμε για ολα αυτα τα κρισιμα ζητηματα και οι υπευθυνοι αρχισαν να ψαχνουν συστηματικα τροπους να τα αντιμετωπισουν.


Ναι αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο, και όσο περισσότεροι το κατανοούν τόσο καλύτερα. Το tmsa π.χ. είναι ένα σύστημα το οποίο δεν θέλει απλά κάποιες επιπλέον φόρμες, αλλά παρακινεί όλη την επιχείρηση να αποκτήσει μια συγκεκριμένη κουλτούρα που θα της δώσει μια δυναμική βιώσιμης ανάπτυξής και ποιότητας. Αν δεχτούμε πως ο ISM και τα υπόλοιπα ήταν η παλαιά διαθήκη και οι δέκα εντολές, το tmsa και διάφορα καινούργια "φρούτα" όπως το Poseidon Challenge είναι η καινή διαθήκη και το ευαγγέλιο...

----------


## Kyriakos

> Ναι φυσικά και υπήρξε και αυτό το φαινόμενο. Ειδικά όσοι περίμεναν την τελευταία μέρα όπου θα γινόταν υποχρεωτικός. Όπως αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς όμως, ένα ad hoc σύστημα δεν έιναι και τόσο εύπεπτο... Υπήρξαν όμως εταιρίες που από μόνες είχαν αρχίσει να κτίζουν το σύστημα σιγά σιγά και στο τέλος ήταν έτοιμες και τυπικά και, το σπουδαιότερο, ουσιαστικά.


Υπερασπίζομαι της ιδέας αυτών των συστημάτων (έτοιμων) τα οποία απέτυχαν όταν ΔΕΝ υπήρχε υποδομή στην εταιρία - πελάτης.

Το καλύτερο είναι μία μεγάλη εταιρία να βρει τον ικανό εργαζόμενο να διαχειριστεί από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος κάποιο καινούργιο σύστημα.

Σε άλλες εταιρίες όμως, δεν υπήρχε κάποιος που θα μπορούσε να ασχοληθεί με την δημιουργία του συστήματος, αλλά κάποιος που εξακολουθεί να το παρακολουθεί και να το τροποποιεί.

----------


## Michael

> Υπερασπίζομαι της ιδέας αυτών των συστημάτων (έτοιμων) τα οποία απέτυχαν όταν ΔΕΝ υπήρχε υποδομή στην εταιρία - πελάτης.


Γιατί; πουλάς τέτοια;  (πλάκα κάνουμε!)



> Το καλύτερο είναι μία μεγάλη εταιρία να βρει τον ικανό εργαζόμενο να διαχειριστεί από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος κάποιο καινούργιο σύστημα.


Ναι, σίγουρα κάποιος θα πρέπει να έχει το γενικό προσταγμα και έλεγχο, να χαράζει τον δρόμο, να το πάρει πάνω του. Όμως αυτό μονό φρονώ πως δεν αρκεί. Για την ακρίβεια νομίζω πως αυτό ήταν το λάθος που κάναν πολλές εταιρίες. Χρειάζεται και κάτι άλλο. Χρειάζεται η διάχυση (diffusion) σε όλο το προσωπικό, τις διαδικασίες και τα έγγραφα. Χρειάζεται όλοι να μάθουν και να επιδιώκουν να λειτοργούν με αυτό τον τρόπο και όποιος θέλει να ξέρει ότι μπορεί να κάνει πρότασεις για βελτίωση οι οποίες θα ληφθούν σοβαρά υπόψη και δεν θα πεταχτούν στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων. Μάλιστα, αν αυτό που προτείνει είναι αρκετά καλό αυτό πρέπει και να του αναγνωρίζεται. Τότε είναι που το σύστημα θα είναι ζωντανό και υπόθεση όλων και άρα πιο αποτελεσματικό. 




> Σε άλλες εταιρίες όμως, δεν υπήρχε κάποιος που θα μπορούσε να ασχοληθεί με την δημιουργία του συστήματος, αλλά κάποιος που εξακολουθεί να το παρακολουθεί και να το τροποποιεί.


Αν πράγματι υπάρχει τέτοια έλειψή ικανών στελεχων, τι να πω; Ε, τότε το outsourcing ίσως να είναι μια λύση. Πάντως λύση είναι και το να εκπαιδευσει κανείς τα στελέχη ώστε να είναι ικανά, και αν χρειαστεί να προσλάβει νέα. Πάντως κάποιος δεν είναι ικανός να το δημιουργήσει, θα είναι άραγε ικανός να το παρακολουθεί και να το αναβαθμίζει αποτελεσματικά;

----------


## Kyriakos

> Γιατί; πουλάς τέτοια;  (πλάκα κάνουμε!)


Εκτιμώ το χιούμορ... ναι, στο γραφείο που δουλεύω πουλάμε και τέτοια... αλλά έχω δουλέψει σε εταιρία που έφτιαξε το δικό της ISM, έχω δουλέψει σε εταιρία που έιχε πάρει έτοιμο, και τώρα από την μεριά της "πώλησης". Το έχω δει από παντού....





> Ναι, σίγουρα κάποιος θα πρέπει να έχει το γενικό προσταγμα και έλεγχο, να χαράζει τον δρόμο, να το πάρει πάνω του. Όμως αυτό μονό φρονώ πως δεν αρκεί. Για την ακρίβεια νομίζω πως αυτό ήταν το λάθος που κάναν πολλές εταιρίες. Χρειάζεται και κάτι άλλο. Χρειάζεται η διάχυση (diffusion) σε όλο το προσωπικό, τις διαδικασίες και τα έγγραφα. Χρειάζεται όλοι να μάθουν και να επιδιώκουν να λειτοργούν με αυτό τον τρόπο και όποιος θέλει να ξέρει ότι μπορεί να κάνει πρότασεις για βελτίωση οι οποίες θα ληφθούν σοβαρά υπόψη και δεν θα πεταχτούν στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων. Μάλιστα, αν αυτό που προτείνει είναι αρκετά καλό αυτό πρέπει και να του αναγνωρίζεται. Τότε είναι που το σύστημα θα είναι ζωντανό και υπόθεση όλων και άρα πιο αποτελεσματικό.


Εννοείται!





> Πάντως κάποιος δεν είναι ικανός να το δημιουργήσει, θα είναι άραγε ικανός να το παρακολουθεί και να το αναβαθμίζει αποτελεσματικά;


Ναι. Γιατί μπορεί να μην έχει τον χρόνο ή την πείρα (πχ. ex-Captain) αλλά να έχει τις ευστροφία και την αντίληψη να εμπεδώσει κάτι καινούργιο, και να το αναπτύξει.

----------


## Morgan

σε σχεση με τον τιτλο του τοπικ....μπορουν να εχουν ουσια και τα audits & τα non conformity reports  και ολα.
ειναι θεμα νοοτροπιας και γνωσης (του τι σκα@#τα δηλαδη θα κανουμε με τα συμπερασματα και τα root causes).

----------


## Petros

Απο τη στιγμη που ειναι Internal Audit, ειναι στο χερι της καθε εταιρειας πως θα τα χειριστει και αν θα εχουν ουσια ή οχι. Μια διαπιστωση οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με το συστημα ασφαλειας (π.χ. διαδικασιες για lifeboat drills ή για τις Υδατοστεγεις πορτες κτλ οπου εχουν γινει πολλα ατυχηματα) και μια διορθωση μπορει να σωσει ζωες στην ουσια. 

Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση καποιο συστημα να εχει γινει τελειο απο την αρχη. Οι διορθωσεις - αναθεωρησεις θα το κανουν πιο ασφαλες (continuous improvement).

Σε αντιθεση με καποιες παρατηρησεις Vetting για παραδειγμα (ενας ναυτης καπνιζε ακριβως εξω απο το καπνιστηριο, καποια χαρτια βρεθηκαν στο σκουδοτενεκε για τα αλουμινια κτλ) οι οποιες οχι μονο ουσια δεν εχουν, αλλα κανουν και τον ναυτικο και την εταιρεια να αγανακτουν πολλες φορες.

Στην ιδια σου την εταιρεια δεν μπορεις/δεν πρεπει να εισαι τοσο ανουσιος οπως ειναι πολλοι επιθεωρητες Vetting. Yπαρχει μια λεπτη γραμμη μεταξυ ασφαλειας και γελοιοτητας. Αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος που ασχολειται με επιθεωρησεις κτλ.

----------


## Morgan

και τα external audits η vetings  μπορει να εχουν ουσια .
το προβλημα ειναι με προκατειλημενους 'η απλα καραγκιοζηδες επιθεωρητες που γραφουν για να γραψουν.....

----------


## cortomaltese

Κυριοι για να μπω και εγω στην κουβέντα- δεν το ειχα παρει γραμμη το τοπικ- κατ’αρχας να συγχαρω ολους για τα γραφομενα τους. Επειδη το θεμα με εχει απασχολησει αμεασα και χρόνια, και επειδη ως καραβισιος το βλεπω από άλλη οπτική γωνια από τους περισοτερους θα ηθελα να καταθεσω τη δικη μου προσεγγιση. Ο κωδικας νομιζω ολοι ότι δεχομαστε ότι σαν ιδεα είναι καλος και έχει ένα στοχο θεμιτο από ολους, να ταξιδευουν μονο ασφαλη βαπορια. Το προβλημα είναι ότι η ασφλαεια εχει ένα μονο βασικο και αχτυπητο εχθρο-το κοστος. Η νοοτροπια του ναυτικου, η δυσκολια προσαρμογης και αλλα παρεμφερη είναι δευτερευουσας σημασιας. Το προβλημα είναι ότι η ασφαλεια σαν priority αλλαζει όλα τα δεδομενα στην λειτουργια μιας ναυτιλιακης επιχειρησης. Όταν το SQA καταφέρει να εχει τον πρωτο και τελευταιο λογο σε οτιδηποτε το αφορα αλλα και ενιοτε όχι μονο, τοτε μπορουμε να πουμε ότι τα αλλα προβληματα είναι βασικα, μεχρι τοτε παραμενουν μικροτερης σημασιας. Ειπαμε ότι καλος είναι ο κωδικας αλλα θελουμε άλλο ένα πληρωμα για να τον εφαρμοσουμε. Ειπαμε επισης ότι οι καλες εταιρειες κινουνται σωστα, εχετε όμως αναλιγισθει τι γινεται όταν ολοι οι κανονισμοι που διεπουν την λειτουργια πλοιου αλλα και γραφειου ερχονται σε συγκρουση? Πολλες φορες οι κανονισμοι απαιτουν αλλα οι ιδιοι είναι αντιμαχομενοι (STCW-SOLAS-ISM). Επισης η ιδια η ναυτιλιακη πραγματικοτητα είναι αυτή που σε φέρνει σε διλημα του τι να κανεις. Να καθαρισεις αμπαρια στα προβλεπομενα ωραρια και να περιμενεις off hire κανα δυο μερες ή να τους λυωσεις για να μην καθυστερησεις λεπτο??
Το βασικο όμως λαθος του κωδικα είναι η θεωρια το χαρτι για το χαρτι. Ουσια δεν μας νοιαζει. Η προσεγγιση είναι καθαρα γραφειοκρατικη και εξω από κάθε ναυτικη πρακτικη. Το βαπορι κυριοι δεν είναι γραφειο και δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει γραφιοκρατικα, είναι λαθος είναι μη εφαρμοσιμο είναι ανουσιο.
Γιαυτο και βλεπουμε ότι στα κωλοχαρτα ολοι – καλοι κακοι- ειμαστε σενιοι, ακομα και τα χρεπια, από ουσια όμως?
Μονο όταν η ποιοτητα υπερνικησει το υπερκερδος θα μπορουμε να μιλαμε για ουσιαστικη ασφαλεια, μεχρι τοτε θα υπογραφουμε φορμες και τσεκ λιστ και θα βαυκαλιζομεθα

Υ.Γ. : Να είναι καλα οποιος και αν είναι ο ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ που εγραψε περσυ ανοιχτη επιστολη στον γ.γ. του Ι.Μ.Ο. και τα ειπε καθαρα και ξαστερα. Προς τιμη του ο γ.γ. απαντησε αλλα όχι επι της ουσιας περαν του ότι πρεπει να σταματησει η γραφειοκρατια.

----------


## Petros

Σωστα αυτα ολα, αλλα εχουμε καμια εναλλακτικη λυση? Τι αλλο θα μπορουσε να γινει επισημα και να αποδεικνυει και τι δουλεια γινεται στον τομεα της ασφαλειας της καθε εταιρειας.

Οσο για τη συγκρουση μεταξυ των κανονισμων που αναφερεις, ειναι ευθυνη της καθε εταιρειας (και το κοστος που ανεφερες παιζει ρολο φυσικα) να ειναι συμμορφωμενη με ολα. Αν αυτο σημαινει αυξηση πληρωματος ή οτιδηποτε αλλο ας γινει, αλλα με την αντιστοιχη και δικαιη ανταποδωση και στους ναυλους.

----------


## cortomaltese

Eπειδη λοιπον εννοειται οτι δεν προκειται να βαλει κανενας παραπανω πληρωμα για να μεινει "ανταγωνιστικος" αλλα και επειδη ειναι δεδομενη η κατασταση απο το 97 που εφαρμοστηκε το βασανιστηριο για μας, συμπερενουμε τα εξης:
1) Ως συνηθως κανεις δεν μας ρωτησε (γιατι αλλωστε, πρεπει να μιλαμε κιολας, οι ειδικοι ξερουν καλυτερα)
2) Οταν οι κανονισμοι ερχονται σε κοντρα μεταξυ τους αυτο δεν νοιαζει κανεναν απο αυτους οπου τους εφτιαξαν γιατι αλλιως η θεωρια αλλιως η πραξη, το φιδι το βγαζεις εσυ απο την τρυπα (οπως κανεις ουτως 'η αλλως)
3) Εννοειται οτι εχεις αναλαβει τεραστιο φορτο εργασιας γαφειοκρατικης που δεν την εχεις μαθει αλλα πρεπει να εισαι στην πενα γιατι αυτο νοιαζει ολους πρωτα απο ολα. Ολοι εχουν βρει το αποκουμπι της υπογραφης και του πιστοποιητικου και κανενα δεν νοιαζει το πως βγηκε αυτο το χαρτι. Υπογραφουνε ολοι και την τρωμε λιγοι
4) Οταν εχω μια οποιαδηποτε κατασταση που κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι non conformity πως θα με κρινεις σαν γραφειο? Οταν σου στελνω τρια τη μερα ή ενα το μηνα? Μηπως στην μια θα ειμαι υπο αντικατασταση το και στην αλλη το καλο παιδι? Και γω πως θα πληρωσω τη δοση του δανειου μου??
5)Το βασικο λαθος του συστηματος ειναι το οτι εχει αχιλλειο πτερνα την δυνητικη πιεση της εταιρειας επανω στον εργαζομενο και ιδιαιτερα στον πλοιαρχο. Οταν η ιδια του δινει δουλεια η ιδια του την παιρνει πισω, πως λοιπον μπορει καποιος να μου αποδειξει οτι η εταιρεια του δεν τον πιεζει, οτι δηλαδη δεν ειναι ελεφαντας?
Παιδια μην μπερδευοσαστε, ισως εισαστε σε καλα γραφεια και τα πραγματα να ειναι καλυτερα απο αλλου, αλλα η ουσια ειναι μια, το συστημα χανει απο πολλες παντες και αυτος που εχει ολα τα δαχτυλα στις τρυπες ειναι αυτος που ειναι μεσα στο παπορι και θα παει μαζι, αλλα αυτος πει δεν πει το ιδιο ειναι, ξερουν οι ειδικοι..

----------


## Petros

Τα σημεια αυτα ακουγονται σωστα.

Θεωρεις οτι πριν τον ISM ηταν καλυτερα? Τα ατυχηματα εχουν μειωθει αρκετα. 

Χανει το συστημα σε καποια σημεια συμφωνω, αλλα οι λυσεις ποιες ειναι?

Το να μην ειχε γινει τιποτα δε νομιζω οτι θα βοηθουσε.

----------


## cortomaltese

Φιλε μου η λυση ειναι μια και μονο και την επαναλαμβανω αν και ειμαι σε ολα τα αλλα κατα τους ...USCG και μονο. Οταν ξερεις οτι οπου και να πας δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να την κανεις γαργαρα αλλα πρεπει να εισαι τελειος παντου, τοτε το προβλημα λυνεται πριν καν δημιουργηθει και ειμαστε ολοι ωραιοι. Ο ISM σαν ιδεα ειναι καλος αλλα θελει το αντιβαρο του, αυτο που προειπα καθως και αμεση μειωση του ογκου των χαρτιων ή αν ειναι τοσο αναγκαια ολα τα αυτα - που πολυ αμφιβαλω- και αλλο κοσμο στα βαπορια για να τα γραφει. Και μην αμφιβαλεις καθολου οτι τα μηνυματα τα εχουν λαβει αυτοι που πρεπει, κανουν ομως τον κινεζο για να δουνε ποσο μπορουν να το τραβηξουν μεχρι να ρεταρουμε εντελως, τοτε θα δεις αλλαγες δραστικες ή προς το καλύτερο για μας ή  για αυτους. 
Οσο για τα ατυχηματα δεν νομιζω οτι απο καπου επισημα μειωθηκαν λογω του κωδικα, και επισης αναλογισου ποσο αυξανεται ο παγκοσμιος στολος σε τοναζ και αριθμο πλοιων και μετα ας κανουμε τα ποσοστα των στατιστικων αριθμους για να δουμε την αληθεια

----------


## Petros

Καλημερα.

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι για τα στραβα που αναφερεις φταινε οι εταιρειες περισσοτερο παρα ο κωδικας. 

Για τη μειωση της γραφειοκρατιας μακαρι να βρεθει η χρυση τομη.

Απλα η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ηταν ενα πρωτο βημα για βελτιωση. Οχι τελειο, αλλα ηταν ενα σημαντικο βημα. Επρεπε οπως λες ομως να γινει λαμβανοντας υπ' οψιν και αλλους παραγοντες/αλλες γνωμες.

Για δες και την ψηφοφορια που ανοιξα σχετικα με τη μειωση ατυχηματων. Αν ως εχει ο παγκοσμιος στολος τωρα δεν ειχε τον ΙSM πιστευεις δεν θα υπηρχε μεγαλο προβλημα?

----------


## cortomaltese

Πετρο, 
επαναλαμβανω για να γινω πληρως κατανοητος. Απο μονος του ο κωδικας χανει σαν μετρο γιατι εχει πολυ σοβαρο προβλημα και αχιλεειο πτερνα-την πιεση απο τις εταιρειες στα πληρωματα για την μη σωστη εφαρμογη του-. Δεν μπορει να εφαρμοστει σωστα οπως σχεδιαστηκε γιατι ισως και εντεχνα αφεθηκε αυτο το παραθυρακι ωστε ολα να φαινονται σωστα και να καλυπτονται οι γαργαρες. Εννοειται οτι αν θελει μια εταιρεια να τον εφαρμοσει μπορει στην εντελεια αλλα αν δεν θελει μπορει επισης με την ιδια ανεση πανω στην πλατη μου. Εαν δεν υπαρχει το αντιπαλο δεος, το αντιβαρο, ο μπαμπουλας του ΑΔΙΑΒΛΗΤΟΥ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ που μονο Αμερικανοι και Αυστραλοι κανουν, δεν υπαρχει νοημα, ειναι χαρτια για τα χαρτια. 
Δεν λεω οτι δεν ειναι κατι καλο ουτε οτι ηταν καλυτερα πριν, αλλα ετσι οπως εφαρμοζεται δεν εχει νοημα ουσιας παρα σε λιγα κομματια συν τα προβληματα που δημιουργει κυριως στα πληρωματα που και δεν τον εφαρμοζουν σωστα και βαζουν αναγκαστικα το κεφαλι τους στο ντροβα και θα την πληρωσουν οταν ερθει η ωρα. Ε αυτο δεν μπορω να το δεχτω σαν κατι καλο για μενα ρε φιλε, αν ολοι θελουν ασφαλη βαπορια-και πρωτος εγω που ειμαι μεσα και εχω συνεπειες στη ζωη μου- πρεπει να το αποφασισουν οι ιδιοι και μετα να βρουμε τη λυση, με ημιμετρα που χτυπανε το σαμαρι και οχι το γαιδαρο δεν γινεται προκοπη

----------


## joyce

> Πετρο, 
> επαναλαμβανω για να γινω πληρως κατανοητος. Απο μονος του ο κωδικας χανει σαν μετρο γιατι εχει πολυ σοβαρο προβλημα και αχιλεειο πτερνα-την πιεση απο τις εταιρειες στα πληρωματα για την μη σωστη εφαρμογη του-. Δεν μπορει να εφαρμοστει σωστα οπως σχεδιαστηκε γιατι ισως και εντεχνα αφεθηκε αυτο το παραθυρακι ωστε ολα να φαινονται σωστα και να καλυπτονται οι γαργαρες. Εννοειται οτι αν θελει μια εταιρεια να τον εφαρμοσει μπορει στην εντελεια αλλα αν δεν θελει μπορει επισης με την ιδια ανεση πανω στην πλατη μου. Εαν δεν υπαρχει το αντιπαλο δεος, το αντιβαρο, ο μπαμπουλας του ΑΔΙΑΒΛΗΤΟΥ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ που μονο Αμερικανοι και Αυστραλοι κανουν, δεν υπαρχει νοημα, ειναι χαρτια για τα χαρτια. 
> Δεν λεω οτι δεν ειναι κατι καλο ουτε οτι ηταν καλυτερα πριν, αλλα ετσι οπως εφαρμοζεται δεν εχει νοημα ουσιας παρα σε λιγα κομματια συν τα προβληματα που δημιουργει κυριως στα πληρωματα που και δεν τον εφαρμοζουν σωστα και βαζουν αναγκαστικα το κεφαλι τους στο ντροβα και θα την πληρωσουν οταν ερθει η ωρα. Ε αυτο δεν μπορω να το δεχτω σαν κατι καλο για μενα ρε φιλε, αν ολοι θελουν ασφαλη βαπορια-και πρωτος εγω που ειμαι μεσα και εχω συνεπειες στη ζωη μου- πρεπει να το αποφασισουν οι ιδιοι και μετα να βρουμε τη λυση, με ημιμετρα που χτυπανε το σαμαρι και οχι το γαιδαρο δεν γινεται προκοπη


SYMFWNW, EXEIS APOLYTO DIKIO. 
DYSTYXWS STH THESH TOU NAYTIKOU DEN ERXETAI KANEIS. 
O NAYTIKOS DEN EXEI KAMIA SXESH ME TON OPERATOR TOU GRAFEIOU.
YPOMONH cortomaltese!!

----------


## cortomaltese

Aυτο κανω εδω και χρονια, μα μου φαινεται πως σ'αυτο τον κοσμο πρεπει να κανεις υπομονη μεχρι να σου βγει η ψυχη...για να ηρεμησεις...thanx

----------


## joyce

> Aυτο κανω εδω και χρονια, μα μου φαινεται πως σ'αυτο τον κοσμο πρεπει να κανεις υπομονη μεχρι να σου βγει η ψυχη...για να ηρεμησεις...thanx


Yparxei ki alli lysi!! Genika sti zwi mas xreiazomaste perissoteri folosofia gia n'antimetwpizoume to kathe ti opws erxetai.
To mono sigouro einai oti i meionotita den prokeitai na ftiaksei ton kosmo etsi opws ton theloume gi'afto ....let things flow (or let it snow for xmas spirit) :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Διαφωνω με την καλη μου φιλη εδω (πρωτη φορα ειναι θα με συγχωρεσει) οσον αφορα το 'let things flow'.

Πρεπει ο καθενας απο το ποστο του και με τις δυναμεις του (μικρες ή μεγαλες) να προσπαθει να κανει τη διαφορα / τις αλλαγες που κρινονται σωστες.

Αξιζει και μονο η προσπαθεια πολλες φορες και ας εχει απογοητευσεις.

----------


## joyce

> Διαφωνω με την καλη μου φιλη εδω (πρωτη φορα ειναι θα με συγχωρεσει) οσον αφορα το 'let things flow'.
> 
> Πρεπει ο καθενας απο το ποστο του και με τις δυναμεις του (μικρες ή μεγαλες) να προσπαθει να κανει τη διαφορα / τις αλλαγες που κρινονται σωστες.
> 
> Αξιζει και μονο η προσπαθεια πολλες φορες και ας εχει απογοητευσεις.


Se periptwsi pou anaferesai se genika themata sti zwi mas, einai swsto afto to concept !! 
Omws otan prokeitai gia naftiko pistevw oti ta pragmata den einai etsi. O kathe naftikos pou mparkarei, exei n'antimetwpisei o,ti ekane o prokatoxos tou sti thiteia tou eite kalo eite kako. Synepws o kathenas kanei afto pou mporei kai oso mporei kalytera (gi'afto yparxoun kai ta SEAMEN ASSESSMENTS) me opoia synepeia prokyptei.
Mporw na kanw rephrase loipon kai na pw.... oti aksizei na prospathei kaneis kai na palevei gia diki tou dieykolynsi prwta ap'ola kai gia to symferon tis kathe etaireias pou doulevei gia oso pernaei apo to xeri tou.

To 'let things flow' safws kai den anaferetai stin proswpiki prospatheia tou kathenos oute sto oti prepei n'afinei ta pragmata sti tyxi tous. Anaferetai se  apofaseis/entoles apo anwterous pou endexomenws den afinei sto plirwma perithwria enallaktikis lysis. Yparxoun vevaia kai oi protaseis gia veltiwsi tou systimatos oi opoies den eisakougontai panta ki i apogoitefsi einai anapofefkti.

Dystyxws tha elega, oi perissoteroi sti xwra mas deixnoun na einai monomaxoi ki afto sigoura den voithaei ston agwna pou apaitei pleiopsifia.

H omadikotita kai i symmetoxi einai kati pou ekleipei para poly stis meres mas. Oi polloi kanoun ti diafora ki oxi o enas.

Vevaia ola einai poly sxetika kai fysika Petro, den tithetai thema pareksigisis logw diafwnias. (tha mastigwtheis par'afta :Razz:  )

----------


## Petros

Kala tha symfwnisw an einai na faw 100 vourdoulies...

Xoxoxo

----------


## Morgan

The USCG recently issued a circular revising its guidance for verification of Vessel Security Plans. ...

εδω και το σχετικο attachment http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/s...uscg-guidance/

----------


## Petros

Hot work related Accident

The tanker was in ballast and had quite a long voyage before she would reach her next port of call. During one of the weekly onboard work planning and maintenance meetings, a suggestion was made to take advantage of the ballast condition and do some minor hot work on the deck.

The Captain approved the hot work and it was decided that the physical work was to be undertaken by the fitter under supervision by the Chief Officer. As the welding commenced on a butterworth lid, all of a sudden they heard an alarming hissing sound and the two crew members started to run in opposite directions. Then a huge explosion occurred which caused massive damages to the ship, and more sadly the blast killed one of the crew members.


DISCUSSION:

Because of the risks involved in hot work there are always a set of safety precautions that should be thoroughly followed. These protective actions are different from ship owner to ship owner, but they all serve the same goal – they are put in place in order to minimise the risks. During the weekly maintenance meeting the welding was suggested as a good idea because of the ballast situation of the ship. But hot work allowance was not within the powers of the Master to decide. The final approval for hot work was to be made by the Ship Managers Office, but they unfortunately were never involved. Several safety measures were broken and the Masters approval was the first.

All of the necessary safety measures were well described in the company’s procedures. Nevertheless, they where ignored by the crew. Obvious crucial conditions like making sure the fans where running properly, to make sure the tank area was over pressurised and that adjacent areas were prepared were all ignored. 

In this case the crew’s ignorance resulted in loss of life, an absolutely unacceptable outcome. The risks involved in hot work are well known and this is why the safety measures are numerous and the procedures rather rigid. But no procedures are stronger than the weakest link, and here the human element seems to be the root cause. When a ship is on a very long voyage between ports, boredom may easily overwhelm the crew. Mixed with a portion of leadership complacency and a strong hierarchy onboard, tragic incidents like this may be explained, but could never be accepted. Strong and robust procedures should still be kept in place, but in addition boredom and complacency of the crew should be focused as yet another risk factor. Managers, both onboard and ashore, should continuously address the potential risks embedded in the individuals.


USEFUL EXPERIENCE

■Be aware when you are bored or tired
■If something doesn’t seem right – it probably isn’t.

Source: Norwegian Hull Club - Casualty information

----------


## Petros

*Aims / Targets for the Conduct of Audits*


- Collection of real elements (objective evidence) for the purpose of decision making / evaluation of compliance. 

- Evaluation of performance based on facts

- Identification of risk level

- Determination of elements for improvement

- Improvement of communication and mobilization

- Tracking of training needs

- Evaluation of adequacy / effectiveness / efficiency of the system (ISM,ISPS,ISO)

- Tracking of deficiencies / weaknesses for the implementation of corrective actions

- Certification


Source: Auditing Traing Course by DNV

----------


## Petros

Chevron Shipping Company LLC Safety Bulletin June 07

----------


## Kyriakos

Οι Managers, προωθούν αυτά στα πλοία? ή τα διαβάζουμε μόνο εμείς για να το παίζουμε up-to-date στα bar?

----------


## Petros

Καποια προωθουνται που παρουσιαζουν ενδιαφερον. Οταν προωθουνται τα διαβαζουνε οι ναυτικοι και δινουνε την προσοχη που χρειαζεται? Ολοι εχουμε τις ευθυνες μας.

Συνηθως αφου διαβαστουν τετοιου ειδους δημοσιευσεις, γινεται μια κουβεντα μεταξυ των ναυτικων στο Safety Meeting το οποιο γινεται συνηθως καθε μηνα (ή αναλογα με το συστημα της εταιρειας) και συζητωνται διαφορα θεματα ασφαλειας.

----------


## Morgan

ayto einai apo thn cehvron gia ta ploai kai thn etaireia ths.
me liga logia ayth to kanei.
poly omws managers exoun kati antistoixo - edw pou eimaste emeis yparxei

----------


## Petros

Ειναι κατι σαν benchmarking. Φυσικα η Chevron ειναι εταιρεια εμπιστοσυνης για να δεις καποιες πρακτικες (Best practice) της σε σχεση με την ασφαλεια. Καθε εταιρεια διαχειρισης tankers συγκεκριμενα εχει και το δικο της bulletin (ή θα επρεπε να εχει με βαση τις νεες απαιτησεις του TMSA).

----------


## Kyriakos

> ......Παλιότερα όταν έκανα το dissertation μου (Ship and sister ship arrest)...


Έννοείς στατιστική ανάλυση των arrests των πλοίων με βάση το sister? 
¶ρα παραπέμπει σε κακό με ρίζα την κατασκευή ή τον σχεδιασμό?

Σωστά? Αν ναι, μου φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον....

----------


## Petros

> Έννοείς στατιστική ανάλυση των arrests των πλοίων με βάση το sister? 
> ¶ρα παραπέμπει σε κακό με ρίζα την κατασκευή ή τον σχεδιασμό?
> 
> Σωστά? Αν ναι, μου φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον....


Μπορει και να εννοει ο Tzigis το arrest των sister ships απο νομικη πλευρα (claims againsts vsls and their sister vsls)???

----------


## Tzigis

Έκανα dissertation σε sister ship arrest απο νομική πλευρά όντως και ειδικότερα στο πως αντιμετωπίζεται το θέμα στη South Africa όπου είναι και απο τις ελάχιστες χώρες στην οποία εφαρμόζεται το λεγόμενο piercing the corporate veil. Όπου μπορώ να βοηθήσω μετά μεγάλης χαράς.

----------


## Petros

Μας ενδιφερει το θεμα σου για το piercing the corporate veil, αν μπορεις να μας πεις περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες.

----------


## Tzigis

Φυσικά οτιδήποτε μπορώ να βοηθήσω κι εγώ με μεγάλη μου χαρά. Οτιδήποτε για piercing μπορω να βοηθήσω ακόμη και με pm μη διστάσετε...

----------


## Kyriakos

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να ρωτήσω και πολλά.... γιατί δεν ξέρω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
Ξεκίνα και βλέπουμε

----------


## Petros

Σε ποιες περιπτωσεις / χωρες / δικαιο μπορει να γινει piercing of the corporate veil?

Κυριακο τι εννοεις οταν λες οτι με βαση τι κακη κατασκευη ή τον σχεδιασμο επηρεαζονται τα sister vessels? 

Μηπως αναφερεσαι στο οτι ασχετο με τι θα κανει η εταιρεια στα πλοια της με βαση καποιο defect που εντοπιστηκε, η σημαια ή / και ο νηογνομωνας μπορουν να επεμβουν και στα sister vessels τις εταιρειας κ να δωσουν οδηγιες/εντολες? Ξερεις κατα ποσο ισχυει αυτο?

Ξερω μπλεκω δυο πραγματα μαζι, τα οποια ομως μπορει να εχουν πολλα κοινα στοιχεια.

----------


## Kyriakos

*---- ONE BRIDGE AT A TIME -----

*Τί σημαίνει "piercing of the corporate veil"?????

Τρύπημα (αυτί - γλώσσα κτλ) του εταιρικού μοσχαριού????!!!!

----------


## Petros

Αυτο παει για τον Tzigi, στο αλλο ηθελα να μου απαντησεις αν ξερεις / αν ασχολεισαι και εχεις συναντησει τετοιο φαινομενο. Θα το μεταφερω αλλου μαλλον (αντε περα δωθε τα φερνω χαχαχα).

The corporate law concept of *piercing (lifting) the corporate veil* describes a legal decision where a shareholder of a corporation is held personally liable for the debts or liabilities of the corporation despite the general principle that those persons are immune from suits in contract or tort that otherwise would hold only the corporation liable. This doctrine is also known as "disregarding the corporate entity". (Source: wikipedia)

Επομενως οταν γινει το τρυπημα για σκουλαρικι (*piercing (lifting) the corporate veil)*, μπορει να εγερθουν claims και εναντιων των sister vessels που ανηκουν / διοικουνται απο την ιδια εταιρεια (???). Θελουμε το δικηγορο μας μου φαινεται...

Veil = Πέπλο (πωπω χιλιες κ μια νυχτες μου θυμισε...)

----------


## Tzigis

Λοιπόν περιγραφικά και μόνο να πω ότι σε διάφορες περιπτώσεις εγείρονται claims κατά της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας, σε κάποιες απο αυτές για διάφορους λόγους ο claimant αποφασίζει να προβεί σε ασφαλιστικά μέτρα για να "καπαρώσει" το claim του. Το ship arrest όντας ένα action in rem στρέφεται κατά του πλοίου το οποίο και στην τελική πλειστηριάζεται για να ικανοποιηθούν οι claimants. Θεωρητικά καθώς μια εταιρεία είναι ένα νομικό πρόσωπο το οποίο έχει στην κατοχή του διάφορα κινητά και ακίνητα ο claimant μπορεί να επιλέξει τον αριθμό και ακόμη το ακριβές rem το οποίο θέλει να πλειστηριάσει εάν η απαίτηση του δεν ικανοποιηθεί. Οι πλοιόκτήτες όμως μάγκες όντες εφύηραν τις λεγόμενες μονοκάραβες εταιρείες. Ο ίδιος πλοιοκτήτης λοιπόν μπορεί στην πραγματικότητα να έχει στην κυριότητα του 1000 καράβια τα οποία όμως να ανήκουν σε 1000 εταιρείες. με αυτόν τον τρόπο οι επιλογές του claimant λιγοστεύουν και ο στόλος του πλοιοκτήτη μπορεί να ταξιδεύει και να δένει χωρίς τον φόβο του arrest. Ο claimant μπορεί μόνο να στραφεί κατά του πλοίου το οποίο βρίσκεται στην κυριότητα της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας και έστω κι αν η απαίτηση του ξεπερνά χρηματικά την αξία του πλειστηριαζόμενου πλοίου δεν μπορεί να ικανοποιηθεί πλήρως. Σε κάποιες χώρες όπως η South Africa, France, Australia οι νόμοι επιτρέπουν αυτό που λεγεται piercing the corporate veil Στην ουσία ο claimant προσκομίζει στοιχεία στη διαδικασία των ασφαλιστικών μέτρων αποδεικνύοντας ότι ο εν λόγω πλοιοκτήτης έχει στην κυριότητα του Χ καράβια. Στην περίπτωση που το δικαστήριο δεχθεί τα προσκομιζόμενα στοιχεία τότε "Σηκώνει το πέπλο" της εν λόγω εταρείας κι αν αποδειχθούν οι ισχυρισμοί του claimant τότε ο τελευταίος μπορει να προβεί σε arrest οποιουδήποτε καραβιού υπό την κυριότητα του ίδιου πλοιοκτήτη. Αυτά ως προς τα γενικά.

----------


## gvaggelas

το να το αποδείξεις όμως είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο. Αυτό που είπες ισχύει. Οι πλοιοκτήτες εφαρμόζουν την αρχή κάθε πλοίο και εταιρεία. Το ζήτημα είναι να βρεις τον πλοιοκτήτη που ΄"κρύβεται" πίσω από την εταιρεία. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το ξέρεις,αλλά το λέω για τους υπόλοιπους. Κάθε καράβι συνήθως εκχωρείται σε μία εταιρεία. Η εταιρεία αυτή στην συνέχεια δίνει ποσοστά των μετχών τη σε άλλες εταιρείες, κ.ο.κ. ΄Φτάνουμε λοιπόν στο σημείο να βρίσκουν οιδικαστικές αρχές τον τελευταίο τροχό-εταιρεία της αμάξης και αυτή να είναι πλά μία θυρίδα σε τράπεζα. Για παράδειγμα είχα ακούσει (και το μεταφέρω με κάθε επιφύλαξη) ότι στον πόλεμο της Γιουγκοσλαβίας ένα Έλληνικό πλοίο έσπασε το εμπάργκο. Το πλοίο έγινε arrest και αναζητήθηκε ο πλοιοκτήτης. Όλη η ναυτιλιακή πιάτσα ήξερε σε ποιον ανήκει το πλοίο, αλλά οι αρχές δεν μπόρεσαν ποτέ να το αποδείξουν. Η τακτική του ένα πλοίο-μία εταιρεία εφαρμόστηκε μετά το ατύχημα του Exxon Valdez, προκειμένου σε περιπτώσεις ατυχηματικής ρύπανσης, οι μηνυτές να μην μπορούν να πάρουν αποζημίωση μεγαλύτερη της ξίας του πλοίου (κάτι το οποίο δεν είχε κάνει η Exxon και πλήρωσε κοντά στα 3 δις $.

----------


## Petros

Ολα αυτα ισχυουν μονο οταν μιλαμε για παραδειγμα για South African, Australian ή French law που οριζεται στο ναυλοσυμφωνο ή παιζει ρολο και η σημαια ή το λιμανι καταπλου κτλ?

Κατα το Αγγλικο δικαιο δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση piercing the corporate veil?

----------


## Tzigis

Tο ζητούμενο είναι σε ποια χώρα αποφασίζει ο claimant να εγείρει τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα. Σε αυτή τη χώρα βέβαια πρέπει να βρίσκεται και το καράβι οπότε και με την εκδίκαση των ασφαλιστικών οι αρμόδιες αρχές μπουκάρουν στο καράβι και το κάνουν arrest. Petros όσον αφορά την  Αγγλία το piercing the corporate veil είναι δυνατό αλλά όχι σε application του maritime law. Στην ουσία το piercing the corporate veil είναι διαδικασία του company και/ή corporate law η οποία εφαρμόζεται και στο ναυτιλιακό δίκαιο. Τα απανταχού συμφέροντα προφανώς όμως δεν το αφήνουν να έχει application στους πλοικοτήτες. Πολύ σωστός και ενημερωμένος o gvagellas απλά δεν νομίζω πως είναι τελικά τόσο δύσκολο να βρεθεί ο πραγματικός πλοιοκτήτης. Σκέψου το παράδειγμα των εταιρειών τροχών του χρηματιστηρίου, παντού και πάντα υπάρχει σύσταση εταιρείας και με εισαγγελική παραγγελία μπορούν να ανοιχτούν οι λογαριασμοί τόσο φυσικών όσο και νομικών προσώπων. Το θέμα δεν είναι πόσο δύσκολο είναι να βρεθεί ο owner αλλά πόσο δύσκολο είναι για τις χώρες που έχουν τρομερά έσοδα απο λιμανιάτικα κλπ να σηκώσουν μπαιράκι στους πλοιοκτήτες και να τους πουν μάγκες εδώ αμα αράξετε το πλοίο γιοκ.

----------


## Kyriakos

Ερωτήσεις:

1. Επειδή όμως η ζημιά που μπορεί να προκληθεί δεν είναι ανάλογη με το μέγεθος του στόλου, δεν είναι λίγο άδικο για τους μικρούς πλοιοκτήτες, που θα τους κρατήσουν π.χ. 2 στα 2 καράβια?

2. Αν κρατήσουν το καράβι και αποδειχθεί οτί κακώς έπραξαν, ποιός αποζημιώνει τον πλοιοκτήτη?

3. Να υποθέσω οτί ο όρος "sister vessels" έχει την έννοια των πλοίων που ανήκουν στον ίδιο στόλο και όχι ιδίου σχεδιασμού, όπως συνηθίζεται?


4. Γιατί δεν μπορούν να αξιώσουν ευθύνες από την management εταιρία?

----------


## Kyriakos

> Κυριακο τι εννοεις οταν λες οτι με βαση τι κακη κατασκευη ή τον σχεδιασμο επηρεαζονται τα sister vessels? 
> 
> Μηπως αναφερεσαι στο οτι ασχετο με τι θα κανει η εταιρεια στα πλοια της με βαση καποιο defect που εντοπιστηκε, η σημαια ή / και ο νηογνομωνας μπορουν να επεμβουν και στα sister vessels τις εταιρειας κ να δωσουν οδηγιες/εντολες? Ξερεις κατα ποσο ισχυει αυτο?


Δεν νομίζω οτί γίνεται πέρα απο τα fleet instructions.

Θεώρησα δεδομένο οτί στα αδελφά πλοία δεν περιλαμβάνονται τα υιοθετημένα, μόνο τα δίδυμα. Με αυτήν την βάση όμως, πήγε ο νούς μου οτί αν πχ. ένα βαπόρι κάνει κρακ λόγω σχεδιασμού/κανονικής λειτουργίας, σταματάμε όλα τα αδελφά πριν πάθουν το ίδιο.. (!)

----------


## Petros

> Ερωτήσεις:
> 
> 1. Επειδή όμως η ζημιά που μπορεί να προκληθεί δεν είναι ανάλογη με το μέγεθος του στόλου, δεν είναι λίγο άδικο για τους μικρούς πλοιοκτήτες, που θα τους κρατήσουν π.χ. 2 στα 2 καράβια?
> 
> 2. Αν κρατήσουν το καράβι και αποδειχθεί οτί κακώς έπραξαν, ποιός αποζημιώνει τον πλοιοκτήτη?
> 
> 3. Να υποθέσω οτί ο όρος "sister vessels" έχει την έννοια των πλοίων που ανήκουν στον ίδιο στόλο και όχι ιδίου σχεδιασμού, όπως συνηθίζεται?
> 
> 
> 4. Γιατί δεν μπορούν να αξιώσουν ευθύνες από την management εταιρία?


Για το 4 εχω μια ιδεα οτι συνηθως οι εταιρειες management δεν εχουν δικα τους περιουσιακα στοιχεια για να καλυψουν τα μεγαλα claims. Ουτε ενα πλοιο δικο τους δεν εχουν, τα περισσοτερα πλοια εχουν ιδιοκτησιακο καθεστως οπως το περιεγραψε ο tzigis.

Για τα υπολοιπα 3 ερωτηματα θα μιλουσα πολυ υποθετικα και μαλλον πιο πολυ θα μπερδεψω κ θα μπερδευτω κ ο ιδιος.

----------


## Michael

Νομίζω πως στα ελληνικά μια καλή μετάφραση του piercing the corporate veil είναι _άρση του εταιρικού πέπλου._Στην πραγματικότητα βέβαια τις περισσότερες φορές δεν πρόκειται για απλό "πέπλο" αλλά για μπετόν αρμέ! Είναι κάτι ανάλογο με το σιδηρούν παραπέτασμα (iron courtain), όπερ σχήμα οξύμορο αν το πάρουμε τοις μετρητοίς. 
Πολλές φορές είναι δύσκολή η απόδειξη και διότι υπάρχουν χώρες όπου δεν επιτρέπεται η αποκάλυψη της ταυτότητας του πραγματικού ιδιοκτήτη (οι γνωστές Offshore εταιρείες). 
Στην ουσία αναφερώμαστε σε ΑΕ (SΑ) όπου οι μέτοχοι δεν ευθύνωνται προσωπικά για ευθύνη από αδικοπραξίες ή συμβατική ευθύνη της εταιρείας. Η μόνη τους ευθύνη είναι η καταβολή του μεριδίου του κεφαλαίου που αντιστοιχεί στις μετοχές που αποκτούν. Υπεύθυνο είναι το νομικό πρόσωπο της εταιρείας που θεωρείται και ο φορέας της επιχείρησης και όχι τα λοιπά φυσικά (ή νομικά) πρόσωπα των εταίρων.
Πάντως για τις εληνικές, μη ειδικές τουλάχιστον, ΑΕ υπάρχει νομολογία που θεωρεί ότι αυτός που κατέχει το συνολο των μετοχών ευθύνεται προσωπικά (αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου).
Πολλές φορές μπορεί όταν οι απαιτήσεις είναι ναυτικές να εξαρτηθούν από το πλοίο ακόμα και αν αυτό έχει άλλον κύριο και άλλον εφοπλιστή για απαιτήσεις που στρέφωνται στην ουσία κατά του τελευταίου που δεν του ανήκει η κυριότητα του πλοίου. Σε απαιτήσεις με ναυτικά προνόμια που επίσης είναι πραγματοπαγείς μπορούν υπό προυποθέσεις να το ακολουθήσουν ακόμα και αν αυτό πουληθεί!

----------


## Morgan

ιδιαiτερο ενδιαφερον σε αυτο το bulletin  εχει η αναφορα στα SIRE inspections

----------


## Petros

Λες να ανοιξουμε ενα θεμα με τις πιο γελοιες παρατηρησεις? Εχω να πω ουκ ολιγες. Εκτος απο τη σοβαρη δουλεια, πολλες φορες υπαρχουν κ τα παρατραγουδα...

----------


## Kyriakos

> Λες να ανοιξουμε ενα θεμα με τις πιο γελοιες παρατηρησεις? Εχω να πω ουκ ολιγες. Εκτος απο τη σοβαρη δουλεια, πολλες φορες υπαρχουν κ τα παρατραγουδα...


ΝΑΙ! κεφάλαιο ολόκληρο! εγώ θα κάνω... (ξέρετε...)

----------


## Petros

Γιαντα το λες κ δεν το κανεις που ελεγε κ ο Παππαμιχαηλ στον Καλογηρου στην γνωστη ταινια. χαχαχα

----------


## Kyriakos

> Γιαντα το λες κ δεν το κανεις που ελεγε κ ο Παππαμιχαηλ στον Καλογηρου στην γνωστη ταινια. χαχαχα


Εγώ δεν κάνω συλλογή από "χαζές" παρατηρήσεις..... :Wink:

----------


## Morgan

Loipon, oso geloies kai na einai oi parathrhseis orismenes fores, alles toses einai kai shmantikes kai voithoun thn veltwsh kapoiwn katastasewn.
h ousia paramenei pws meta apo ena audit, prepei etsi h alliws na kathariseis to vapori akoma kai apo aytes tis koutamares. anarwtiemai (kai den eimai fan twn auditors) an afhsoume polles xazes parathrhseis na sysswreytoun xwris na kanoume kati, mhpws telika katalhksoume se pragmatika provlhmata? einai san na afhneis ta aplyta spiti sou xwris na vazeis plintirio . ena mplouzaki sto patwma den leei tipota! 2-3-4 -5 omws?

----------


## Petros

Οταν η μια παρατηρηση ειναι: Δεν ηταν αρκετα καθαρα τα τζαμια στο φινιστρινι στην καμπινα και γινοταν διαθλαση φωτος, τοτε τετοια μπλουζακια πως να τα πρωτοπλυνεις? :Razz: 

Συμφωνω με αυτα που λες αλλα πολλες φορες φτανουνε σε σημεια γελοιοτητας.

(1000 post  :Very Happy:  :Wink:  :Smile: )

----------


## Michael

Συμφωνώ. Έμας μια φορά μας γράψαν διότι το κατάστρωμα κάτω από την γέφυρα είχε μαζέψει σκόνη !!! Και το πιο ώραιο της υπόθεσης ήταν ότι η σκόνη αυτή ήταν από τα πλοία που φόρτωναν μετάλευμα στις διπλανές αποβάθρες και ο αέρας το έφερε σε εμάς. Και όταν λέμε σκόνη εννούμε σκόνη που όλη μαζί αν την μάζευυες δεν συμπλήρωνες ούτε το 1/4 μιας φαρασιάς! Ε, τι να κάνουμε φταίμε εμείς που είχαμε φροντίσει να τα κάνουμε όλα καλά στην γέφυρα, την μηχανή και το υπόλοιπο κατάστρωμα....
Βέβαια, από την άλλη όντως πολλά ασήμαντα μαζεμένα μπορούν να σταθούν αιτία για κάτι πιο σοβαρό. Αλλά όλα τα πράγματα πρέπει να κρινωνται και με βάση την κοινή λογική.

----------


## Kyriakos

Θα συνεχίσουμε εδώ, ή θα ανοίξουμε θέμα?

Επίσης, καλό είναι, εφόσον ξέρουμε, να συμπεριλάβουμε και την αιτιολόγηση του επιθεωρητή.

Και εγώ θα κάνω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου (πάλι). 

Ίσως μερικές παρατηρήσεις, παρά το επιφανειακά "γελοίο", να κρύβουν σοβαρό κίνδυνο. Και σε αυτή την περίπτωση, αξίζει να ρισκάρουμε για κάτι "γελοίο"? Όπως πχ ένα λαδόπανο παρατημένο για κάτι ημέρες, που μπορεί εύκολα να είναι η αιτία να τραυματιστεί κάποιος του πληρώματος?

Παράλληλα, ο επιθεωρητής για να δώσει εικόνα, πιθανών να σημειώσει το χειρότερο σημείο που εντοπίζει. Έτσι, αν το κατάστρωμα έχει τρύπα, δεν θα σημειώσει οτί θέλει βάψιμο (ή οτί έχει σκόνη!)

----------


## Michael

Ε,καλά το λαδόπανο δεν είναι και τόσο γελοίο και ειδικά αν είναι σε κλειστό χώρο... Για να είμαι ειλικρινής και εγώ θα το έγραφα και θα μου κινούσε την όρεξη και για παραπέρα "ψάξιμο" (μήπως γίνωμαι ιδιότροπος και αυστηρός :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  όπως συνιθίζουν να μου λεν, άστους να λεν..)

Καλό βέβαια είναι να μην υπάρχει καμμία παρατήρηση, και αν κάποιος κάνει σωστά την δουλειά του να μην τον κάνουν στο τέλος να αποκτήσει σύνδρομο καταδίωξης... Είναι κρίμα δηλαδή να σε κάνουν βούκινο στην εταιρία για κάτι που στην ουσία είναι επουσιώδες, αν όχι και ανούσιο, και αντι να σου λέν και μπράβο στο τέλος να σου ζητάν και τα ρέστα.. Θα πάρουν βέβαια τις ανάλογες απαντήσεις, αλλά όταν το χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο αχίσει να λειτουργεί, άντε να το μαζέψεις..

----------


## Petros

Ολο δικο μας το θεμα.

Συμφωνω με τον Michael Κυριακο το λαδοπανο θετει κινδυνους και δεν ειναι ασημαντο (τραυματισμος, φωτιες κτλ). Μιλαμε για πιο παραλογες παρατηρησεις.

Υπαρχει φυσικα η νοοτροπια απο πλευρας του επιθεωρητη: 'Πρεπει να γραψω κατι βρε αδερφε', αλλα το παραξενο ειναι οτι ενω εχει βρει μερικες ενδιαφερουσες παρατηρησεις, γραφει και 2-3 τραβηγμενα.

Τα πολυ τραβηγμενα μπορουν να σε αποπροσανοτολιζουν μερικες φορες και ειναι επικυνδυνο να σε οδηγησουν στο να σκεφτεσαι οτι αυτα που ζητανε ξεφευγουν απο τη λογικη. 

Ετσι κακως μπορεις να καταληξεις ακομα και τα πιο σοβαρα να τα εκλαβεις ως τραβηγμενα ενω δεν ειναι. Να υιοθετησεις δηλαδη την πρακτικη του: 'Κανε αυτα που βλεπουν οι περιεργοι', πραγμα λιγο επικυνδυνο.

----------


## Kyriakos

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε:

α) για τί επιθεωρήσεις μιλάμε

β) όταν κάνεις επιθεώρηση, δεν αξιολογείς την δουλειά κάποιου, αλλά την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση. Έτσι, αν το πλήρωμα έχει δουλέψει δύο βδομάδες και έχει κάνει θαύματα ως προς την συντήρηση, τελικά το "λαδόπανο" θα τους φαντάζει γελοίο και εκνευριστικό.

γ) υπάρχει πιθανότητα να ζητάνε από τον επιθεωρητή να φέρει τουλάχιστον 10 παρατηρήσεις. (ακόμα και σε internal audit εταιρίας!). Από τον τύπο όμως των παρατηρήσεων, βγαίνει η εικόνα.
π.χ. προσωπικά έχω γράψει "u-bolt on deck found corroded". Στο report όμως έγραψα: "only one(!) u-bolt on deck found in need of maintenance/replacement".

δ) δεν πιστεύω οτί υπάρχει κάποιος στον κόσμο που σε μία ημέρα μπορεί να βρεί όλα τα προβλήματα του πλοίου. όσες παρατηρήσεις και να γράψεις, θα είναι ένα ποσοστό μόνο. Ο επόμενος θα γράψει και άλλες.

Και νομίζω οτί μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε με τις subject παρατηρήσεις και να δούμε τί κρύβεται.....

----------


## Petros

Οταν ανοιγα το θεμα ειχα στο μυαλο μου Port State Control, Εxternal Audits (ISM, ISPS), Vetting inspections, Iso, Green Award κτλ. Σε internal audits πιστευω σπανια θα βρεις κατι πολυ τραβηγμενο, εκτος αν ειναι πολιτικη της εταιρειας οπως λες.

Το θεμα χρονου ειναι πολυ σημαντικο μερικες φορες και μακαρι και αυτη η μια μερα να ηταν διαθεσιμη, αλλα πολλες φορες πρεπει να περιοριστει ο επιθεωρητης σε μερικες ωρες... (απο ο,τι εχω ακουσει).

----------


## Kyriakos

Ωραία. Βάλτε παρατηρήσεις να αναλύσουμε. Όλοι θα μάθουμε κάτι.

----------


## Petros

Συγνωμη για τη σημαντικη καθυστερηση, σημερα ειδα κατι και πιστευω ταιριαζει στο θεμα των επιθεωρησεων - παρατηρησεων:

One crew member was seen fishing off the vessel stern. 
Τhe individual was made to stop this activity.

Δεν ξερω τι ακριβως συμβαινει / επιτρεπεται / ισχυει περι ψαρεματος στα φορτηγα πλοια, απλα η συγκεκριμενη παρατηρηση χτυπησε ως λιγο τραβηγμενη. Περιμενω και τα σχολια για τα φινιστρινια που δημιουργουν διαθλαση και δεν μπορει ο κοσμος να αγναντευει σωστα απο την καμπινα του...

----------


## Petros

Δεν μπορω να δωσω τετοια στοιχεια, ουτε για πλοιο ουτε για περιοχη ουτε για εταιρεια.

----------


## Petros

Θα βαραω ρε.Χαχαχα

Αν μπορουσα να πω θα ελεγα, παντως δεν ειναι γεννημα της φαντασιας μου. Αν ειχα τοση φαντασια θα ημουν σεναριογραφος.

----------


## Petros

Γιωργο ουτε ειπα πως αυτα που λες ειναι φανταστικα ουτε οτι κατηγορησες εμενα για κατι.

----------


## Morgan

καλα δεν το κρατησε το πλοιο.
παντως, να γινεται επιθεωρηση και crew member  να ψαρευει, μιλαμε για αντιστοιχο με τον επιθεωρητη ουφο

----------


## Petros

Δε μιλησα για detention αλλα για απλη παρατηρηση / ελλειψη (observation / deficiency), αλλα απο ο,τι καταλαβα, απο τα λιγα στοιχεια που εχω, δεν ηταν εν ωρα επιθεωρησης. Απο μια βαρκα που ηταν ο επιθεωρητης τον ειδε...

----------


## Michael

Μήπως ζήτησε ο επιθεωρητής μεζέ από το ψάρι όταν αναίβηκε στο πλοίο και ο ναύτης δεν του έδωσε; 
'Η μήπως ο επιθεωρητής με την βάρκα δεν πήγαινε στο πλοίο, αλλά για ψάρεμα και τσαντίστηκε επειδή του έκλεψε την ψαριά;
Εμπασή περιπτώση ο καπετάνιαος δεν του είπε να του δώσει και αυτουνού ένα ψάρι για κέρασμα και να... ξεχάσει την παρατήρηση; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Morgan

etsiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

μήπως με το off the vessels stern εννοούσε ότι είχε κρεμαστέι ή καθόταν πάνω στην κουπαστή και ήταν επικίνδυνο; Συνέβαινε κάτι τέτοιο ή απλώς έριχνε την καθετή του; Ξέρεις λεπτομέρειες, Πέτρο;

----------


## Petros

Αν ηταν τετοια περιπτωση Παναγιωτη δε νομιζω να ειχε κυκλοφορησει σαν γελοια παρατηρηση. Η φραση 'off the vessel's stern' δεν ξερω τι ακριβως σημαινει??? Δεν το αποκλειω παντως δεν εχω επαρκη στοιχεια ουτε φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Michael

H αλήθεια είναι πως θα πρέπει να αντιληφθόμε ακριβώς ποιό ήταν το κέντρο βάρους της παρατηρήσης. Δηλαδή, 
ήταν το οτι ψάρευε;ήταν το ότι ψάρευε κρεμασμένος επικύνδυνα από την πρύμη;ήταν το οτι ψάρευε από την πρύμη με κίνδυνο να εμπλακεί η πετονιά στον στορέα του ελικοφόρου άξονα;κάτι άλλο; (π.χ. το ότι ψάρευε εν ώρα υπηρεσίας)Διότι σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική η σημαντικότητα. Στην μια μπορεί να είναι αρκετά σημαντική η παρατήρηση και στην άλλη να αγγίζει τα όρια του γελίου.

----------


## Morgan

Oil Record books Part I-II & Garbage log book  were noted with incorrect entries.

----------


## Petros

Michael τα πληρη στοιχεια θα μας δινανε να καταλαβουμε καλυτερα, αλλα μερικες φορες κ αυτοι που ασχολουνται με τετοιου ειδους επιθεωρησεις, δεν μπορουν να εχουν ολα τα στοιχεια που χρειαζονται αμεσα, για να καταλαβουν τι ακριβως εχει συμβει και τι σκεφτοταν ο επιθεωρητης.

Morgan εχουν λυσαξει ολοι τελευταια με το Garbge management και ειδικα το USCG. Καλα τα βιβλια πετρελαιου πες ειναι πιο σημαντικα. Μου φαινεται οτι εχουν επικεντρωθει ολοι στην περιβαλλοντικη διαχειριση και λογικο μου φαινεται με ολα αυτα που συμβαινουν στον πλανητη...Αργησαμε κιολας.

----------


## Michael

Tα σκουπίδια και πολύ περισσότερο το βιβλίο πετρελαίου είναι πολύ-πολύ σημαντικά και απαιτούν ιδιαίτερη προσοχή και επιμέλεια για να μην υπάρχουν παρατράγουδα.

----------


## Morgan

> Tα σκουπίδια και πολύ περισσότερο το βιβλίο πετρελαίου είναι πολύ-πολύ σημαντικά και απαιτούν ιδιαίτερη προσοχή και επιμέλεια για να μην υπάρχουν παρατράγουδα.



kanwntas mia proxeirh anazhthsh edw : 
http://www.bridge-log.com/search/ind...il+record+book

mporei kapoios na katalavei thn shmantikothta aytwn twn eggrafwn.

teleytaio "thyma" h ionia shipmanagement tou Peiraia 

U.S. Virgin Islands jury indicts Hellenic shipping company for dumping waste oil:
A Hellenic shipping company that manages a fleet of commercial tankers has been indicted by a U.S. Virgin Islands grand jury for illegally dumping waste oil in international waters and falsifying pollution logs.
Ionia Management S.A., based in Piraeus, Greece, allegedly presented falsified oil record books to the U.S. Coast Guard in St. Croix during port calls between August 2006 and March 2007, according to a statement Friday from the Caribbean territory's U.S. District Attorney.

The indictment also charges Edgardo Mercurio, a Filipino second engineer aboard one of the company's oil tankers, with obstruction of justice for failure to accurately account for the disposal of sludge and bilge from a Bahamian-registered vessel.
The indictment did not say exactly when or where the alleged dumping took place or how many gallons of sludge went overboard into the Atlantic Ocean.
The Greek company and Mercurio were indicted earlier this month on similar charges in the U.S. states of Connecticut, Florida and New York.

Typically, crews on tankers dispose of oil sludge in on-board incinerators or store it until the ship docks, then off-load it for disposal.
While it is impossible to precisely gauge the environmental damage of overboard dumping, oil can kill fish, mammals, birds, and destroy plant life. Scientists say small spills in ecologically sensitive areas can cause long-term harm to marine life. 

Source: Associated Press 
http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/i...-record-books/

TO SYMPERASMA PIO EINAI?

----------


## Kyriakos

> H αλήθεια είναι πως θα πρέπει να αντιληφθόμε ακριβώς ποιό ήταν το κέντρο βάρους της παρατηρήσης. Δηλαδή, ήταν το οτι ψάρευε;ήταν το ότι ψάρευε κρεμασμένος επικύνδυνα από την πρύμη;ήταν το οτι ψάρευε από την πρύμη με κίνδυνο να εμπλακεί η πετονιά στον στορέα του ελικοφόρου άξονα;κάτι άλλο; (π.χ. το ότι ψάρευε εν ώρα υπηρεσίας)Διότι σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική η σημαντικότητα. Στην μια μπορεί να είναι αρκετά σημαντική η παρατήρηση και στην άλλη να αγγίζει τα όρια του γελίου.


Τί επιθεώρηση ήταν, ξέρουμε? μήπως απλά απαγορευότανε το ψάρεμα στην περιοχή?

----------


## Petros

Vetting πρεπει να ηταν. Εχετε δικιο οτι χωρις στοιχεια δεν μπορεις να βγαλεις ακρη, αλλα δεν εχω λεπτομερειες.

Morgan νομιζω οτι στην περιπτωση που ανεφερες το ποιος φταιει ειναι προφανες: Η εταιρεια. Ειναι σημαντικες αυτες οι εγγραφες γιατι δειχνουν οτι παρακολουθεις τι / ποσο / και που εκανες disposal. Οσο για την αναφορα σημαντικοτητας συμφωνω με το τελος του μηνυματος που τονιζει ποσο επηρεαζεται το περιβαλλον απο κακες πρακτικες.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Vetting πρεπει να ηταν. Εχετε δικιο οτι χωρις στοιχεια δεν μπορεις να βγαλεις ακρη, αλλα δεν εχω λεπτομερειες.



 Για να γίνει vetting, το πλοίο πρέπει να είναι σε operation. Ο ISGOTT αναφέρει (απόσπασμα από την παράγραφο):

11.1.9.2 Precautions when loading Cargoes Containing H2S

Only personnel actively engaged in ship security and cargo handling should be permitted on open decks.

Βοηθάει?

----------


## Petros

Κυριακο μαλλον μπερδευεις το Vetting Inspection με το Venting Operation?

----------


## Kyriakos

Οχι, δεν τα μπερδεύω καθόλου. Δεν γίνεται επιθεώρηση vetting, αν το βαπόρι δεν κάνει loading ή discharging, ώστε να είναι δυνατή η αξιολόγηση του πληρώματος, πλυν ελαχίστων εξαιρεσέων. ¶ρα, το βαπόρι έκανε ένα από τα δύο.

Αυτό που λέει ουσιαστικά η παράγραφος, είναι οτί όταν το πλοίο φορτώνει και το φορτίο περιέχει H2S, οι αναθυμιάσεις "βλάπτουν σοβαρά την υγεία", και μόνο το απαραίτητο προσωπικό ρισκάρει λίγο παραπάνω με πιθανή έκθεση. Το να ρισκάρεις για να ψαρέψεις, να αγναντέψεις ή να λιμάρεις τα νύχια σου θεωρείται χαζό. Το οτί ήταν πρύμα, εκτός "cargo area" δεν παίζει ρόλο.

Ακόμα και αν δεν ισχύει ακριβώς η υπόθεση, δίνει έναν τρόπο σκέψης που τουλάχιστον δικαιολογεί την παρατήρηση. Επίσης, ο επιθεωρητής δεν θα μπορούσε να γράψει κάτι σαν το "περιφερόταν ασκόπως" του στρατού, γιατί στην συνέχεια, η εταιρία απαντάει στις παρατηρήσεις, ενώ ο επιθεωρητής όχι. Έτσι αν έγραφε γενικά, η εταιρία θα μπορούσε να απαντήσει οτί "μα ο επιθεωρητής είναι βλάξ! τον είχε στείλει ο καπετάνιος να ελέγξει τους κάβους!"

Εάν ισχύει η κατάσταση όπως την περιέγραψα μπορεί ο ναυτούμπας να μην έχει επίγνωση του κινδύνου, αλλά οι αξιωματικοί? δεν λένε τίποτα? ή δεν γνωρίζουν την επικινδυνότητα του φορτίου? και αν δεν ξέρουν, MSDS (Μaterial Safety Data Sheet) δεν πήραν? δεν το διάβασαν?  .....και πάει αλυσίδα....


Έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ (δικηγόρος του διαβόλου).

----------


## Petros

Κυριακο η φορτωση με υψηλο υδροθειο δεν ειναι για ολα τα πετρελαιοειδη φορτια αν δεν κανω λαθος. Υπαρχουν ορια που αν το φορτιο τα ξεπερνα θεωρειτε αρκετα επικυνδυνο. Αν υποθεσουμε οτι ισχυει τετοια περιπτωση εχεις φυσικα δικιο αλλα το χιουμοριστικο υφος που περιεβαλλε την παρατηρηση με παραπεμπει σε σαρκασμο της παρατηρησης και οχι σε κατι τοσο σοβαρο.

----------


## Kyriakos

Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο:

Ο ψαράς, ΦΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΚΡΑΝΟΣ???????

Μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού....

----------


## Petros

Μολις βρηκα οτι το ψαρεμα απαγορευοταν απο Terminal Regulations, οποτε δικαιολογημενη η παρατηρηση. Για δικους τους λογους δεν το επιτρεπουν κ το εχουν κανει σαφες, οποτε δεν μπορει να τους πει κανεις τιποτα.

----------


## Kyriakos

Ναι αλλά τότε τον ενδιαφέρει μόνο αν είναι επιθεωρητής από το τέρμιναλ

----------


## Morgan

Vacancy Reference: R15314
Surveyor/Senior Surveyors, various locations
Posted: 09/08/2007

Summary: This international market leading organisation, renowned for their work in enhancing safety and improving assets and systems at sea, on land and in the air has openings for Surveyors / Senior Surveyors in Liverpool and for a Surveyor in Southampton.

This is an excellent opportunity to work for a dynamic and forward thinking organisation that values you and your contribution to their success. A well established company, it is continually evolving and ensuring it maintains its place as a market leading organisation in the international shipping arena.

These roles will provide you with responsibility for a diverse range of surveying work including marine, new construction and periodical surveys, class and statutory.

To apply , you should have previous surveying experience, preferably with a classification society. All applicants must have existing EU working entitlement.

Please urgently forward your cv for consideration to ensure you don't miss out on the positions on offer. Please ensure your application is supported by a covering letter quoting reference R15314 detailing your relevant experience, availability and salary expectations.

----------


## panoulis1985

Γεια σας παιδιά. Εύχομαι καλό χειμώνα σε όλους.
Δεν είδα να υπάρχει θέμα όσον αφορά τον ISPS CODE 
και είπα να ανοίξω ζητώντας παράλληλα την βοήθεια σας
σε μια άσκηση πάνω σε αυτόν τον κώδικα.
Όποιος έχει καλές γνώσεις και έχει όρεξη να βοηθήσει
ας στείλει pm να του εξηγήσω τι ακριβώς θέλω.

----------


## Petros

Καλησπερα.

Γιατι δεν μας λες εδω τι ψαχνεις ακριβως για να εχεις μεγαλυτερη ανταποκριση απο ποιο πολλα ατομα?

----------


## Apostolos

Έχει κανείς κάποιο check list του Paris MOU ωστε να κάνουμε και εμείς οι θαλασσινοί κανένα έλεγχο μην μας πιάσουν αδιάβαστους?

----------


## Kyriakos

http://www.ukpandi.com/UkPandi/Infop...Init_PSControl

http://exchange.dnv.com/PortStateCon...24680153968754

http://www.mcga.gov.uk/c4mca/mcga-gu...te_control.htm

----------


## natasha

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει δύο πράγματα για τον ISM Code?

----------


## Morgan

υπαρχει θεματακι..

----------


## dpa

Ξερει καποιος να μου πει που μπορω να βρω φορμες απο sms και να μπορεσω να τις κανω edit;

----------


## Leo

> Ξερει καποιος να μου πει που μπορω να βρω φορμες απο sms και να μπορεσω να τις κανω edit;


Φίλε dpa, δεν υπάρχουν φόρμες ISM στάνταρτ, κάθε Εταιρεία έχει τις δικές της φόρμες οι οποίες είναι προσαρμοσμένες στο σύστημα της. Το πώς καλύπτει κάθε Εταιρεία τις απαιτήσεις του κώδικα δφιαφέρει. Αρα δεν είναι κάτι που το βρίσκεις, το κόβεις, το ράβεις, το γράφεις και καθάρισες. Είναi μια διαδικασία ολόκληρη με συνοχή  που καλύπτει τον κώδικα.

----------


## Petros

Πολυ σωστος ο Leo οπως το εθεσε. Παρολα αυτα θα μπορουσες να βρεις απο καποιον φιλο σου που δουλευει σε καποια ναυτιλιακη καποια δειγματα φορμων που θα σε βοηθησουν να αρχισεις απο καπου.

Περιττο να αναφερω σε μελος με nick dpa τον κινδυνο που περιεχει αντιγραφη documentation απο αλλη εταιρεια ή η αγορα ετοιμων γενικων συστηματων ασφαλειας...(το λεγομενο off the shelf system).

Αναφερωντας τα πιο πανω και για οσους δεν γνωριζουν, αυτου του ειδους τα συστηματα πρεπει να ειναι παντα company specific και οχι industry specific (ετσι και αλλιως δεν ειναι δυνατον να γινει κατι τετοιο). Ο λογος ειναι οτι η καθε εταιρεια εχει τις δικες της ιδιαιτεροτητες και οι μονοι που μπορει να φτιαξουν ενα λειτουργικο, ευελικτο και συνεχως βελτιουμενο συστημα ειναι μονο ατομα απο την ιδια την εταιρεια που την γνωριζουν παρα πολυ καλα. Ασχετο αν χρειαστουν βοηθεια απο εξωτερικους συμβουλους που οι προτασεις / επισημανσεις τους ειναι παντα ευπροσδεκτες.

----------


## Kyriakos

Προσοχή στίς πόρτες!!!!!!

http://www.skuld.com/upload/Products...ght%20door.pdf

----------


## Morgan

> ...αυτου του ειδους τα συστηματα πρεπει να ειναι παντα company specific και οχι industry specific (ετσι και αλλιως δεν ειναι δυνατον να γινει κατι τετοιο).


μπορει να γινει αλλα οπως ειναι φυσικο οχι απαραιτητα με τα καλυτερα δυνατα αποτελεσματα.
η ελλειψη εμπειριας στην εταιρεια η η προσπαθεια της να συνδυασει εναν στολο με διαφορους τυπους πλοιων ειναι δυνατον να την οδηγησουν στην ''κατασκευη'' ενος πιο γενικου συστηματος διαχειρισης το οποιο στο τελος καταληγει να ειναι μια πολυ ωραια τρυπα/φουσκα...πολλα κενα, ασαφειες και γενικοτητες - οι αναγκες μενουν ακαλυπτες

----------


## Petros

Δυστυχως αν υπαρχουν πολλα ειδη πλοιων σε μια εταιρεια δεν μπορεις να εχεις το ιδιο συστημα για ολα τα πλοια. Μπορει να υπαρχουν καποια πραγματα κοινα (κυριως managerial) αλλα οπωσδηποτε πρεπει να υπαρχει σαφης διαχωρισμος και στην ουσια διαφορετικο συστημα διαχειρισης ασφαλειας. Βασικα στηριζεσαι στην ισχυουσα νομοθεσια - κανονισμους και τις γενικως αποδεκτες πρακτικες οταν δημιουργεις ενα καινουργιο συστημα. 

Οσο για το company specific συστημα που ανεφερα, εννοειται οτι πρεπει να βασιζεται σε industry regulations και industry practice (δεν γινεται αλλιως γιατι δεν σε ναυλωνουν αν δεν τηρεις καποια συγκεκριμενα standards) αλλα οχι να ειναι αντιγραφη αλλης εταιρειας με τον ιδιο τυπο πλοιων.

----------


## Leo

Το Πλοίο έφθασε σε Ευρωπαϊκό λιμάνι 04.00 (πήρε πιλότο) μετά από σύντομο ταξίδι 15 ωρών. Έδεσε γύρω στις 06.00 (entry formalities), 08.20 επιβίβαση PSC for an expanded inspection.
19.25 Πέρας επιθεώρησης (30 λεπτά lunch bake).

Το SMS της Εταιρειας δουλεύει 12 χρόνια ΣΦΑΙΡΑ.... (τέλεια records). Πλοίο 12 ετών καλοσυτηρημένο.

Οί παρατηρήσεις μεταξύ άλλων. 
= hours of work & rest master given copy of model format form
= work schedule for all crew not available-model format shipboard working arrangements given to master
= recommend  anodes replaced in fore peak & top side tanks where required
= galley upwright fridges & cold store ensure meat & other food to be segregated.
ensure open containings of food to be covered with cling film. ensure sacks of sugar etc to be sealed.
= fit mesh guards to refrigeration compressor drive belt covers (είχε στην εξωτερική πλευρά από κατασκευής, ήθελε και από μέσα)
= engine room bilge water leaking noted
nov. 25 tonnes
dec. 33 tonnes
jan. 12 tonnes
master/cheng./dp to investigate excess leakage shown in oil record book
= fuel quick closing valves tested. master to ensure valves are identified so that they correspond with correct control value in the fire control centre ( 2 control v/5, v1 & v2)

Σχολειάστε παρακαλώ...

----------


## Apostolos

Μάλλον κάποιο συνεργείο στο λιμάνι δέν είχε δουλεία...

----------


## master

Opoios 8elei perissoteres plirofories kai entypa sxetika me to ISM audit kai kanonismous as mpei sto site tou Nippon Kaiji Kyokai.

----------


## Morgan

milame gia ayto to web-site : www.classnk.or.jp/hp/en/index.asp

?

----------


## master

nai s'ayto!uparxoun arketes plirofories gia osous asxolountai me to ISM.ego toulaxiston to simbouleuomai sixna giati einai ap ta liga pou kanei kai updates.

----------


## georgia_chios

> Επαναφέρω το θέμα σχετικά με τα internal audits ISM & ISPS. Από τη λίγη εμπειρία που έχω θέλω να τονίσω ότι τα internal audits μπορούν να βοηθήσουν πάρα πολύ το υπάρχον σύστημα, όταν γίνονται σωστά από έμπειρα και υπεύθυνα άτομα. Τα θεωρώ επίσης πιό χρήσιμα σε θέματα ασφάλειας από την τυπική έγκριση σε συγκεκριμένα ζητήματα (αν και οι έλεγχοι είναι εκτενείς) κατά τα external audits. ¶τομα μέσα από την εταιρεία γνωρίζουν καλύτερα που υπάρχουν προβλήματα και που χρειάζονται βελτιώσεις (παρακολουθώντας και τα past accidents και incidents, near misses etc.).
> 
> Συνεπώς σαν έννοια τα internal είναι πολύ βοηθητικά. Οι Ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες που τα εφαρμόζουν σωστά έχουν πολλά να κερδίσουν. Το αν γίνονται λάθος, από ποιούς και γιατί είναι άλλου παππά ευαγγέλιο.
> 
> Σχετικά με τα vetting inspections δεν είναι λίγο άδικο να φορτώνουν με όλα τα έξοδα τον πλοιοκτήτη, κάτι σαν μονοπώλιο μου θυμίζει αυτό κατά το οποίο ωφελούντια και οι oil-majors και πληρώνει άλλος και δεν μου αρέσει. Σε επιθεωρώ αλλιώς δεν σε δέχομαι, πληρώνεις όσο σου πω (δεν ξέρω τιμές ακριβώς) περνάς επιθεώρηση όσες φορές θέλω εγώ κτλ κτλ.
> 
> Τη γνώμη σας γιατί φόρτωσα λίγο   χαχα


Eγώ δεν ξέρω πολλά πράγματα από τη Ναυτιλία γενικότερα. Είμαι απλά απόφοιτος Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών με βασικές γνώσεις. Όμως θα ήθελα πολύ να μάθω τι εννοούμε ακριβώς όταν αναφερόμαστε στον όρο near misses...
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Morgan

A near miss is an unplanned event that did not result in injury, illness, or damage - but had the potential to do so. Only a fortunate break in the chain of events prevented an injury, fatality or damage. Although human error is commonly an initiating event, a faulty process or system invariably permits or compounds the harm, and is the focus of improvement. Other familiar terms for these events is a "close call", or in the case of moving objects, "near collision".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Near_miss_(safety)

----------


## MELE

Μπορει να ειχε πεσει ανεργια στα συνεργεια του λιμανιου.ειναι μια λογικη απαντηση πιστευω αυτη.οσο για τισ παρατηρησεις δεν το νομιζω.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Μάλλον κάποιο συνεργείο στο λιμάνι δέν είχε δουλεία...





> Μπορει να ειχε πεσει ανεργια στα συνεργεια του λιμανιου.ειναι μια λογικη απαντηση πιστευω αυτη.οσο για τισ παρατηρησεις δεν το νομιζω.


Μην είστε εμπαθείς. Καμμία από αυτές τις παρατηρήσεις δεν απαιτεί συνεργείο, και δεν νομίζω οτί είπε πουθενά ψέματα. Μπορεί να σας φαίνονται πταίσματα για να "φάμε παρατήρηση", αλλά αν αυτές είναι οι παρατηρήσεις, παρόλο που είναι 7(!) φαίνεται οτί είναι ένα καλό πλοίο.




> = hours of work & rest master given copy of model format form
> = work schedule for all crew not available-model format shipboard working arrangements given to master


Αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω, εκτός και αν εννοεί την ανακοίνωση του "work schedule" του προσωπικού.




> = recommend anodes replaced in fore peak & top side tanks where required


Προφανώς τα τάκια είναι καλά, και *"recommend"* αντικατάσταση των ανοδίων, όπου χρειάζεται




> = galley upwright fridges & cold store ensure meat & other food to be segregated.


Διαχωρισμός των τροφίμων, για την μεγαλύτερη προστασία υγείας του κόσμου!! Κακοήθεια!!






> = fit mesh guards to refrigeration compressor drive belt covers (είχε στην εξωτερική πλευρά από κατασκευής, ήθελε και από μέσα)


Δεν πα να είχε και γύρω-γύρω... Αν υπάρχει κίνδυνος, και αν έτσι μειωθεί ακόμα περισσότερο η πιθανότητα κάποιος να χάσει το χέρι του, αξίζει το κόπο για μία σίτα.




> = engine room bilge water leaking noted
> nov. 25 tonnes
> dec. 33 tonnes
> jan. 12 tonnes
> master/cheng./dp to investigate excess leakage shown in oil record book


Έχεις διαρροή 700 κιλά την ημέρα. Δεν απαιτεί έλεγχο? γιαυτόν είναι εύκολο να στουμπόσεις κάποια στγμή.




> = fuel quick closing valves tested. master to ensure valves are identified so that they correspond with correct control value in the fire control centre ( 2 control v/5, v1 & v2)


Ούτε παράλογο, ούτε δύσκολο, να μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις από τον σταθμό π.χ. οτί πρέπει να κόψεις το ντίζελ της η/μηχανής αντί για το fuel της κύριας.

Αυτά.

----------


## Dimitris Bouzos

loipon egw exw na pw oso afora ta tankers pou exoun k ta *VETTING ISPECTION* apo naulwtes/fortotes kai einai taktika..
parathrhseis tha uparxoun se kathe epithewrhsh..
o allos den erxetai na perasei thn wra tou k n agurisei to ploio olo na to kanei fula ftera k apla na mh grapsei tpt..
to thema opws anaferthikate k eseis einai poso shmantikh einai h parathrhsh k poso ek8etei thn asfaleia ploiou-fortiou-plhrwmatos.. 

etsi einai polu kalutero enas epithewrhths na grapsei mia vlakeia...
etsi apla na th grapsei..
para na shmeiwsei kati pou afora thn asfaleia k isws vgazei to ploio h to plhrwma *NON COFORMITEE* (ΜΗ SYMORFOUMENO ME TON ISM K TO SMS TOU PLOIOY)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν μπορεί να δημιουργήσει αυτό πρόβλημα δηλαδή ανάμεσα σε παρατηρήσεις που γίνονται, για να γίνονται έτσι για να δικαιολογήσει ο επιθεωρητής "το μεροκάματό του", να υπάρχει και μια σημαντική που να είναι όντως κάποιος κίνδυνος για την ασφάλεια του πλοίου και να μη δοθέι η ανάλογη προσοχή;

----------


## Dimitris Bouzos

auto akrivws lew kai egw to thema den einai oi gelies alla oi sovares parathrhseis.. pou sigoura kapoia tha vrei..
afou energei gia to sumferon tou naulwth

----------


## Michael

θα πρέπει όμως να εξεταστεί και επίδραση των εξαντλητικών επιθεωρήσεων και των ανόητων παρατηρήσεων στο ηθικό και τις φυσικές αντοχές του ήδη ταλαιπωρημένου πληρώματος και κατα συνέπεια η επίδραση στην απόδοσή του και τα συνεπακόλουθα τόσο για την οικονομική αποδοτικότητα όσο και την πραγματική ασφάλεια του πλοίου.
Μήπως με τις ανόητες ή επουσιώδεις παρατηρήσεις (ενίοτε καθ' υπερβολή) αποπροσανατολίζεται το πλήρωμα από τους βασικούς στόχους που πρέπει να έχει; Μήπως δηλάδη φτάνωντας στο άλλο άκρο καταληγούμε δια άλλης ατραπού στο αυτό ανεπιθύμητο σημείο; Δίοτι αν μόνο απονέμουμε ψόγο και δεν επιβραβεύουμε τα συνετά πλήρωματα, άλλα ακόμα και όταν όλα είναι καλώς καμωμένα επιδιώκουμε να βρούμε μη πραγματικές και ανόητες ατέλειες είναι σαν να λέμε πως "ό,τι και αν κάνεις εγώ θα σε γράψω". Και νομίζω πως κάθε νουνεχής αντιλαμβάνεται πως αυτός δεν είναι ο κάλιστος τρόπος παρακίνησης του προσωπικού προς την συμμόρφωση με τον όποιο κώδικα ή κανόνα σχετίζεται με την εκάστοτε επιθεώρηση. Η επιθεώρηση φρονώ πως κύριο σκοπό έχει (ή τουλάχιστον πρέπει να έχει) τον εντοπισμό με την βοήθεια ενός ανεξάρτητου, πιο ξεκούραστου και πιο έμπειρου ή ειδικού τυχόν ατελειών που διέλαθαν της προσοχής του πληρώματος και την έγκαιρη επισήμανσή τους ώστε να διορθωθούν προτού αποτελέσουν την βάση πάνω στην οποία θα δημιουργηθεί ένα σοβαρότερο συμβάν. Συνάμα αποτελλεί και έναν παρακινητικό παράγοντα για συμμόρφωση. Το να σημειώνουμε παρατηρήσεις για πράγματα που δεν μπορούν να ελεγθούν και δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα ή να βάζουμε παρατηρήσεις για απαντήσεις και πράγματα που είναι τεκμηριωμένα ορθά, απλά εμείς έχουμε προσωπικά άλλη άποψη ή απλά πρέπει κάτι να σημειώσουμε πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι ότι το καλύτερο.

----------


## Leo

Θα συμφωνήσω απολύτως με το σκεπτικό του φίλου Michael, είναι ακριβώς αυτή η πραγματικότητα. Το λέει εξ' άλλου και η υπογραφή του.

Και απ' του τυφώνες και αν γλιτώσεις,
στην στενομυαλία των στεριανών θε να πελαγώσεις... 

Αυτό ακριβώς.... :Sad:

----------


## Morgan

Dystyxws h eytyxws oi epithewrhseis twn ploiwn einai aparaithto ergaleio gia na diapistwthei h physiki katastash tou ploiou , h katastash tou idiou tou plhrwmatos alla kai h katastash pou epikratei sto grafeio.
Nai, h epithewrhsh enos vaporiou apotelei en pollois thn eikona  ths idias ths naytiliakhs etaireias pou managarei to vapori.

Oi epithewrhseis einai apolytws anagkaies para to gegonos oti se orismenes periptwseis katantane ypervolikes se arithmo kai apaithseis. 
Mhn ksexname oti an ena polio exei approvals apo 3 h tesseris oil majors p.x CHEVTEX / TOTAL / CONOCO kai ena SIRE report (not older than 6 months) kai to vapori proatathei gia p.x douleia me thn STATOIL, to pithanotero einai na mhn xreiastei epithewrhsh (physikh) alla na ginei web-screening enw taytoxrona sthn (gia to paradeigma mas) STATOIL tha dwthoun kapia epipleon documents h dieykriniseis apo tous Owners.

H syxnothta twn epithewrhsewn kai to prostheto varos ston kosmo mas, einai synhthws apotelesma Kakou programmatismou apo ta grafeia twn ploiokthtwn. O programmatismos kai h synnenohsh me ton Ploiarxo einai aparaithta stoixeia, opws kai  a. h proetoimasia me thn voitheia tou grafeio (oxi gia na kalypsoume pragmata) kai b. an krithei , me thn parousia enos arxikapetaniou.

Exw dei, epithewrhseis pou den htan toso kakes kai alles pou htan POLY kakes… exw dei vaporia na kovontai logw twn apanthsewn pou dinei o ypeythinos sto grafeio…

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/t...fifth-edition/

O ISGOTT EDW

----------


## Eng

Καταρχην καλησπερα Morgan.

καλα οσα εχουν γραφτει παρα πανω αλλα για πειτε μου, πως γινεται σ' ενα βαπορι (Bulk Carrier) που εχει περασει Port State Control στην Αμερικα με μηδεν παρατηρησεις.... Flag Survey με μηδεν παρατηρησεις και να ερχεται η Right Ship και να σου γεμιζει ενα καρο παρατηρησεις με αποτελεσμα να μην σου επιτρεπει να φορτωσεις και να μενεις of hire!

η δικη μου αποψη, απο την εμπειρια μου στο χωρο, ειναι οτι οι επιθεωρησεις χρειαζονται που και που και καμια....κουτα τσιγαρα!!

Αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι Κινα και εχω κανει 700 τονους επισκευη χωρια το extensive maintenance του πλοιου στην εξωτερικη του εμφανιση και παλι φοβαμαι οτι μολις το βαπορι παει Αυστραλια η AMSA θα μου γραψει ενα καρο παρατηρησεις!

Αντε μπες εσυ τωρα στο μυαλο του καθε Χ Ψ επιθεωρητη και κανε προβλεψη!

----------


## Kyriakos

Φίλε Γιώργο,

Καταλαβαίνω οτί είναι εκνευριστικό να βλέπεις την δουλειά σου να πηγαίνει στον βρόντο μετά από μία ή δύο μέρες επιθεώρησης, αλλά:




> καλα οσα εχουν γραφτει παρα πανω αλλα για πειτε μου, πως γινεται σ' ενα βαπορι (Bulk Carrier) που εχει περασει Port State Control στην Αμερικα με μηδεν παρατηρησεις.... Flag Survey με μηδεν παρατηρησεις και να ερχεται η Right Ship και να σου γεμιζει ενα καρο παρατηρησεις με αποτελεσμα να μην σου επιτρεπει να φορτωσεις και να μενεις of hire!


Την απάντηση θα μας την δώσεις εσύ, από το τί παρατηρήσεις "φάγατε". Κάθε επιθεώρηση (και επιθεωρητής εν μέρει) έχει τις ιδιαιτερότητές της.
Αν έχεις χρόνο να δώσεις τις παρατηρήσεις, θα επωφεληθούν και άλλοι... που θα τις αποφύγουν. Δεν πιστεύω ο επιθεωρητής να έχει γράψει πράγματα που δεν υπήρχαν?




> η δικη μου αποψη, απο την εμπειρια μου στο χωρο, ειναι οτι οι επιθεωρησεις χρειαζονται που και που και καμια....κουτα τσιγαρα!!



 
Η δική μου άποψη είναι οτί οι επιθεωρητές χρειάζονται για να διορθωθούν καταστάσεις και εξοπλισμός που οι μάνατζερς αμελούν. 




> Αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι Κινα και εχω κανει 700 τονους επισκευη χωρια το extensive maintenance του πλοιου στην εξωτερικη του εμφανιση και παλι φοβαμαι οτι μολις το βαπορι παει Αυστραλια η AMSA θα μου γραψει ενα καρο παρατηρησεις!


Προφανώς τα έχεις δει όλα!! 700 τόννοι και στην Κίνα δεν είναι ότι πιο εύκολο, αλλά αναφέρεσαι στα ζητήματα του τεχνικού. Που είναι το Marine για να ασχοληθεί με θέματα ασφαλείας, ISM και ναυσιπλοΐα? Γιατί θα φας τις παρατηρήσεις εκεί, και μετά θα φας και την θεϊκή ερώτηση από το γραφείο "Καλά, τόσο καιρό στο καράβι ήσουνα, δεν το είδες....???"




> Αντε μπες εσυ τωρα στο μυαλο του καθε Χ Ψ επιθεωρητη και κανε προβλεψη!


Δεν μπορείς να μπείς στο μυαλό το κάθε επιθεωρητή, αλλά μπορείς να βάλεις το καπελάκι του, να δεις το καράβι σαν να το βλέπεις για πρώτη φορά, να εντοπίσεις τί σου χτυπάει άσχημα, ποιός είναι ο χειρότερος τομέας του πλοίου και χρειάζεται άμεση βελτίωση, να χρησιμοποιήσεις την λογική του τί μπορεί να πάει στραβά στην λειτουργία του πλοίου (κοινώς να εντοπίσεις τους κινδύνους).

Τα τσιγάρα κράτησέ τα για καμιά Αίγυπτο...


Καλό κουράγιο.

----------


## Eng

Πολλες παρατηρησεις εβαλες Κυριακο!!! που πραγματικα μου κανουν μεγαλη εντυπωση γιατι σαν να το εχεις παρει λιγο προσωπικα.
Δεν ξερω γιατι και δεν θα το αναλυσω γιατι θα ειμαι εκτος θεματος. Απλα η εμπειρια του καθενος σχηματιζει τον τροπο σκεψεις του. Αλλες οι δικες σου εμπειριες αλλες οι δικες μου αλλα θα μου επιτρεψεις να εχω τη δικη μου αποψη περι επιθεωρητων (καθε ειδους)!!!
Νομιζω οτι εδω ο καθενας πρεπει να εκφερει τις δικες του αποψεις και εμπειριες χωρις να χρειαζεται να κρινει τις εμπειριες του αλλου.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Πολλες παρατηρησεις εβαλες Κυριακο!!! που πραγματικα μου κανουν μεγαλη εντυπωση γιατι σαν να το εχεις παρει λιγο προσωπικα.
> Δεν ξερω γιατι και δεν θα το αναλυσω γιατι θα ειμαι εκτος θεματος. Απλα η εμπειρια του καθενος σχηματιζει τον τροπο σκεψεις του. Αλλες οι δικες σου εμπειριες αλλες οι δικες μου αλλα θα μου επιτρεψεις να εχω τη δικη μου αποψη περι επιθεωρητων (καθε ειδους)!!!
> Νομιζω οτι εδω ο καθενας πρεπει να εκφερει τις δικες του αποψεις και εμπειριες χωρις να χρειαζεται να κρινει τις εμπειριες του αλλου.


Προσωπικά δεν το πήρα. Αλλά είναι μια καλή αφορμή για κουβέντα.

Εννοείται οτί ο καθένας έχει τις εμπειρίες και τον τρόπο σκέψης του, και για αυτό είμαστε εδώ, για να κουβεντιάσουμε. Και φυσικά δεν κρίνω τις εμπειρίες σου ή κανενός άλλου, αλλά θα χαρώ να μάθω και εγώ από τις εμπειρίες σου. Ειδικά όσο αφορά την RIGHTSHIP που είναι ένα σχετικά καινούργιο κεφάλαιο στην ναυτιλία, και για αυτό ρωτάω και τι είδους παρατηρήσεις...

Έλαβα το μήνυμά σου σαν αγανάκτηση, και για αυτό προσπάθησα να δώσω μια ποιό ψύχραιμη αντιμετώπιση.

----------


## Eng

Κυριακο sorry απλα ειμαι λιγο στην τσιτα λογω της δουλειας. Και γω νομιζω οτι ειναι καλο να δουμε και μαζι με αλλους το θεμα της Rightship γιατι ετσι οπως παει θα δεις τελικα οτι οσα βαπορια δεν ειναι πιστοποιημενα απο Rightship δεν θα βρισκουν...παχυλους ναυλους!!

----------


## Eng

Κυριακο πρωτου περασουμε στις εμπειριες μας και στα κουτια με Marlboro (  :Wink:  ) νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει πρωτα να θεσουμε τις σωστες βασεις για τις επιθεωρησεις απο τα διαφορα states. Παραπεμπω λοιπον στο παρακατω και κατοπιν θα αναπτυξουμε και τις εμπειριες μας. Και να ξερεις οτι σαν αρχη, οταν πρωτοξεκινησα τη δουλεια μου, ειχα το εξης μοτο..".._το κανω για εσας που θα συνεχισετε να ειστε στα βαπορια και οχι για εμας που θα φυγουμε μολις ξεκαπελωσετε.."_

----------


## fotini86

Πολύ ωραίο θεματάκι..

Όσον αφορά το underwater survey μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί πότε γίνεται; Για παράδειγμα εγώ το έχω συναντήσει σε πώληση πλοίου όπου οι αγοραστές ζήτησαν να γίνει underwater survey πριν την παράδοση του πλοίου. 

Μόνο σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις γίνεται;

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## Leo

Επιθεωρήσεις υφάλων ενός πλοίου απο δύτες (εξουσιοδοτημένους απο την κλάση του πλοίου) - Under water surveys - γίνονται ακόμη και:
1. Σε περίπτωση επιθεώρησης για την αναβολή δεξαμενισμού (στα δυόμιση χρόνια μεταξύ 2 special surveys, εφόσον η ηλικία του πλοίου το επιτρέπει σύφωνα με τους ισχύοντες κανονισμούς)  και λέγεται under water survey in lieu of drydocking.
2. Μετά απο προσάραξη, tuch bottom κλπ μέσα σε ένα λιμάνι για διάφορους λόγους, που πιθανόν δεν προβλέπνται απο το ναυλοσύμφωνο. Έτσι εξακριβώνεται αφενός η αξιοπλοϊα του πλοίου και αφετέρου ο καταμερισμός ευθυνών και υποχρεώσεων,  ώστε να βεβαιωθούν τα ενδιαφερόμενα μέρη ποιος θα πληρώσει τυχόν ζημιά.
3. Εκτάκτως όταν οι συνθήκες το απαιτούν π.χ. μετά το τέλος της φόρτωσης /εκφόρτωσης σε λιμάνια μεγάλης επικινδυνότητας διακίνησης ναρκοτικών, για να βεβαιωθούν οι πλοιοκτήτες ότι δεν θα τους περιμένουν εκπλήξεις στο επόμενο λιμάνι. Μια τέτοια περίπτωση MUST είναι να φεύγει πλοίο απο λιμάνι της Κολομβίας με προορσιμό ΗΠΑ ή ΕΕ.
κλπ κλπ

----------


## Michael

> 3. Εκτάκτως όταν οι συνθήκες το απαιτούν π.χ. μετά το τέλος της φόρτωσης /εκφόρτωσης σε λιμάνια μεγάλης επικινδυνότητας διακίνησης ναρκοτικών, για να βεβαιωθούν οι πλοιοκτήτες ότι δεν θα τους περιμένουν εκπλήξεις στο επόμενο λιμάνι. Μια τέτοια περίπτωση MUST είναι να φεύγει πλοίο απο λιμάνι της Κολομβίας με προορσιμό ΗΠΑ ή ΕΕ.


Μου έχει τύχει τέτοια περίπτωση. Βέβαια για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν ξέρω κατα ποσο μπορέι να έιναι κανέις σίγουρος ότι αυτοί που επιθεωρούν δεν είναι αυτοί που μπορέι και να τοποθετήσουν τα ναρκωτικά...

----------


## Leo

Michael, έχεις  δίκιο σ΄αυτό  :Cool: . Από την άλλη μεριά η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι δύτες ενίοτε είναι κρατικοί ή αν δεν είναι χρησιμοποιούμε μεγάλες φίρμες που χρησιμοποιούνται και για άλλες επιθεωρήσεις απο τους νηογνώμονες. 
Σε τελική ανάλυση πίσω από το μυαλό μας πάντα κρατάμε ότι " Shipping is risky business ".

----------


## ichri80

> Επιθεωρήσεις υφάλων ενός πλοίου απο δύτες (εξουσιοδοτημένους απο την κλάση του πλοίου) - Under water surveys - γίνονται ακόμη και:
> 3. Εκτάκτως όταν οι συνθήκες το απαιτούν π.χ. μετά το τέλος της φόρτωσης /εκφόρτωσης σε λιμάνια μεγάλης επικινδυνότητας διακίνησης ναρκοτικών, για να βεβαιωθούν οι πλοιοκτήτες ότι δεν θα τους περιμένουν εκπλήξεις στο επόμενο λιμάνι. Μια τέτοια περίπτωση MUST είναι να φεύγει πλοίο απο λιμάνι της Κολομβίας με προορσιμό ΗΠΑ ή ΕΕ.
> κλπ κλπ


Γεια χαρα κι απο μενα, οντως θα συμφωνησω με τη Φωτεινη, οτι ειναι ενα πολυ ωραιο και tricky θεμα το u/w inspection. 

Θα ηθελα να προσθεσω στις εκτακτες συνθηκες οπως πολυ σωστα ανεφερε ο Leo και την περιπτωση που ενα πλοιο παραμεινει για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα σε "βρωμικα" νερα, με το φοβο να κολλησουν, οστρακα, φυκια και αλλοι μικροοργανισμοι, που κοβουν ταχυτητα απο το πλοιο. 

Συνηθως τα νερα της Βραζιλιας ειναι επικυνδυνα για κατι τετοιο, λογω του θερμου κλιματος, αλλα οχι μονο αυτα. Δεν ειναι κι οτι καλυτερο για εναν πλοιοκτητη μολις εχει κατεβει απο τη δεξαμενη να του κατσει το πλοιο κανα μηνα ραδα περιμενοντας να φορτωσει και μετα να πεφτουν βροχη τα under-performance claims, επειδη το πλοιο απο κατω ειναι βρωμικο κι εχει μειωμενη ταχυτητα κι αυξημενη καταναλωση. Αυτες ειναι σκηνες ροκ... κι ατελειωτης αλληλογραφιας με τους ναυλωτες.

Ειναι δυσκολες καταστασεις αυτες γιατι αν παει να το καθαρισει με δυτες και το ξυσουν να φυγουν τα καταλοιπα, τοτε θα φυγει το antifooling & anti-corrosive protection. Πρεπει να ξανανεβει παλι στη δεξαμενη να καθαριστει και να βαφτει απο την αρχη. Ποιος θα τα πληρωσει ολα αυτα?

Αν μπορεσει να μπει ορος στο ναυλοσυμφωνο να κατοχυρωνει τον πλοιοκτητη οτι σε παρατεταμενη διαμονη (πχ. ανω των 25 ημερων) σε ενα λιμανι ή περιοχη (territorial waters) το survey (παντα joint) & cleaning ειναι για τους ναυλωτες εχει καλως... αλλιως θα εχει συχνα under-performance claims, μεχρι τον επομενο δεξαμενισμο. 


Οσων αφορα τα ναρκωτικα, αυτα συνηθως πανε "καρφωτες", εκτος αν ο πλοικτητης κανει... εξτρα μεταφορες. Δυο φορες που εχω ακουσει, κανανε βεβαια το πλοιο φυλλο και φτερο και μολις πιστοποιησανε οι Αρχες οτι δεν μπορουσε να μπει το "φορτιο" απο καποιον πανω απο το βαπορι, συνεχισε το πλοιο, σα να μη συνεβη τιποτα.

----------


## Leo

*Με αφορμή την κουβέντα που τώρα εστιάστηκε περισσότερο στο λέρωμα της γάστρας του πλοίου και τις διεκδικήσεις των ναυλωτών για μη συμμόρφωση με τους όρους του ναυλοσύμφωνου, παραθέτω παρακάτω ένα άρθρο που δημοσίευσε η Bimco στην εβδομαδιαία ενημέρωση της περασμένης Πέμπτης.*

*Πηγή: Bimco*

*Worth knowing: Time charter – bottom fouling*

08.04.2009

The Secretariat is from time to time approached by members enquiring about responsibility for cleaning of vesselΆs underwater parts when it has been idle at a port for a long time pursuant to the orders of the time charterers.

It should be kept in mind that, as a rule the time charterers act within the frame of the contract when ordering the vessel to remain at a port (within the agreed trading limits) for a considerable period of time, i.e. there is no infringement of the contract on the part of the charterers in such case.

Consequently, the owners will have no contractual possibility to demand that the time charterers arrange and pay for cleaning of vesselΆs hull in the wake of such a long stay at a port. The other side of this coin is that the time charterers will not be able to claim the owners for under-performance, i.e. it may be said to be a sort of _quid pro quo_ arrangement. The owners are, however, required to take reasonable steps to arrange for cleaning so as to restore the vessel to a contractual state able to comply with the performance warranties 1).

This issue is from time to time sought addressed by contractual provisions, which in one way or another provides that if the vessel is ordered to remain at a port for a certain number of days (or longer), the charterers are required to arrange and pay for the bottom cleaning of the vessel. One should be, however, very careful in terms of getting the wording right because there are clauses that may purport to give owners better protection than it actually does.

An example of such a clause reads as follows:

_If the vesselΆs performance is adversely affected as a result of bottom fouling by reason of the vessel being at anchor or in port for more than twenty five (25) days then owners shall not be responsible for any under-performance of the vessel and charterers shall not claim against owners in this respect. Owners are to provide charterers with evidence that the sole contributory cause of such under performance is detention as described hereinbefore and nothing else, by the inspection of the vesselΆs underwater hull area and cleaning if necessary at first available opportunity with time and expense shared equally between charterers and owners._

On the face of it the above clause appears reasonable in that it sets a time limit for triggering of the clause and it also provides that the costs are to be shared by the parties, i.e a fairly reasonable proposition.

There are, however, a couple of problems with the clause. First of all, the clause refers to “at anchor *or* in port”, which raises the question what if the vessel waits, for instance, 10 days at anchorage and 15 days in port, or in the event the vessel is ordered to leave the berth for a period to give room to a priority vessel? Secondly, who decides whether vesselΆs performance is “adversely” affected i.e. at which state is the performance not only affected but “adversely” affected?

Thirdly, it will be for the owners to prove that no other cause whatsoever than the vessel remaining at the port for 25 days (or more) caused the bottom growth, was the “sole contributory” (leaving aside the question whether it is “sole” *or* “contributory” in that “sole contributory” seems to be a contradiction in terms). Fourthly, the owners are even required to provide evidence that “nothing else” than the long period in port or at anchorage could have caused the marine growth.

Although the owners may, perhaps, be able to lift their burden of proof by arranging for a diverΆs inspection on vesselΆs arrival at the port or anchorage and a similar inspection when the vessel is about to leave still, it must be kept in mind that the clause may in fact purport to provide the owners with better protection than it actually does.

1) The ”Rijn” – Santa Martha Baay Scheepvaart & Handelsmaatschappij N.V. v. Scanbulk A/S [1981] 2 LloydΆs Rep. 267 (Q.B.)

----------


## ichri80

Συνηθως οταν φτιαχνουμε ενα clause προσπαθουμε να το εξειδικευσουμε, ωστε να μην αφηνει περιθωρια αμφισβητησης. Το παραπανω clause ειναι... η χαρα των adjusters/arbitrators/solicitors. 

Καταρχην, απο τη στιγμη που λεει "_at anchor or in port", τοτε ειναι το ιδιο, δεν κανει διακρισεις το marine growth. Δηλαδη εμεινες 23 μερες στη ραδα, αλλες 3 στο λιμανι, αλλα επειδη δεν εμεινες 25 συνεχομενες μερες σε ενα μερος σταθερα δεν σε καλυπτει?_ 

_Κανονικα θα επρεπε να λεει territorial waters και να καλυπτει ολη τη περιοχη, πχ. μενει ραδα 10 μερες, ξεφορτωνει 5 μερες, παει στο διπλα λιμανι και περιμενει αλλες 10 μερες και μετα αλλες 3 στο λιμανι, συνολο 28 ημερες στην ιδια περιοχη, σχεδον σταματημενο το βαπορι, εχουν κολλησει απο κατω... τα παντα ολα... αλλα δε καλυπτεται ο πλοιοκτητης επειδη ο ναυλωτης δεν κρατησε το βαπορι σε ενα μονο μερος? Αστεια πραματα..._

_Οσων αφορα το burden of proof, εκει ειδοποιεις τους ναυλωτες οτι θα κανεις ενα u/w inspection οταν μαθεις απο τον πρακτορα οτι θα αργησει να μπει το καραβι στο λιμανι κι εχεις αποδειξεις. Αν θελουν να κανουν joint εχει καλως, αλλιως βουτας μονος σου._ 

_Τωρα οσων αφορα με το αν θα βγαλουμε ακρη για τα αποτελεσματα, δηλαδη ποσο βρωμικο ειναι το πλοιο, ποιος το αποφασιζει, κι αν θελει καθαρισμο ... αυτη ειναι μια οδυσσεια._

Αλλο ενα μαγικο... "_with time and expense shared equally between charterers and owners"_ Τι ειναι τουτο παλι? Γιατι να κανει contribution ο πλοικτητης, τη στιγμη που το βαπορι εμεινε εκει υπο τις οδηγειες των ναυλωτων κι οχι του πλοικτητη? Ποιος πλοικτητης θα το δεχτει? Στη χρονοναυλωση, το οτι το πλοιο εμεινε καπου για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα ειναι προβλημα των ναυλωτων, οχι του πλοιοκτητη, ας φροντιζανε αναλογα. 

Βεβαια το clause το λεει αυτο επειδη το πλοιο μπορει να ειναι ηδη βρωμικο, αλλα οχι τοσο ωστε να προκαλει προβλημα κι αν μεινει καπου για πολυ να απογινει η κατασταση, οποτε γιαυτο πληρωνουν και οι δυο. Αλλα απο την αλλη αν ειναι καπως βρωμικο χωρις να δημιουργει προβλημα, τοτε δεν φταιει το πλοιο, αλλα σιγα μη δεχτουν οι ναυλωτες να πληρωσουν εξολοκληρου τοσα εξοδα για καθαρισμο, αφου το πλοιο ουτως η αλλως δεν ειναι ποτε καθαρο απο κατω, παντα κατι θα εχει απο προηγουμενα λιμανια. Εκει κανονικα θα πρεπει τα εξοδα να πληρωνονται pro rata, αλλα ποσο θα πληρωνει ο καθενας?

Θελει δουλεια το clause αυτο, βεβαια μερικα σημεια μπορουν να εξειδικευτουν, αλλα το σημαντικοτερο ειναι το "ποσο" βρωμικο ειναι και "ποιος" αποφασιζει και πληρωνει για περαιτερω ενεργειες. Αυτη θα ειναι μια μεγαλη διαμαχη μεταξυ ναυλωτων και πλοιοκτητη.

----------


## Leo

Εκ των συμφραζομένων καταλβαίνω είσαι σαφώς γνώστης και μιλάμε την ίδια γλώσσα. Η απάντηση είναι "commercial decision" με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Natsios

Σίγουρα θα είναι ένα πολύ δύσκολο clause και οποσδήποτε όπως είπες φιλε ichri80 η χαρα των adjusters/arbitrators/solicitors μιας και οι περιπτώσεις που ένα πλοίο μένει idle δεν είναι μόνο στο λιμάνι φορτο/εκφορτώσεως αλλά και off port...off...off...off.. waiting orders κτλ ειδικά σε τέτοιες εποχές που δεν υπάρχουν πολλα φορτία. Και εκεί τι joint survey να κάνεις πριν σε τέτοια περίπτωση? 
Ούτος ή αλλως συνήθως είναι σχετικά δύσκολο να προβλέψεις από την αρχή το χρόνο που θα περιμένεις.  Και αντε μετά να αποδείξεις οτι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας (burden of proof).
Όπως και να έχει θα έχεις ένα πάτημα στο ναυλοσύμφωνο για να κάνεις φασαρία και να διεκδικήσεις κάτι που τελικά όπως και να έιχε θα το πλήρωνες εσύ (shipowner)

----------


## Natsios

Paragraph 1.2.2 regarding risk assesment and risk management involves once again great paperwork and gives good grounds for PSC deficiencies. In other words, every job/operation etc on board should be first evaluated/assesed in respect of risk involved and a risk management to follow for preventing accidents and/or reducing frequency of accidents etc. 
Now imagine following. An ordinary 1 day call in a port involves mooring/unmooring operations, gear handling operations, opening/closing of hatches, possible bunkering, possible supply with spares/provisions, techintians' attendances, lubs supply, holds preparation, cargo operations, etc etc etc. How many risks in each operation involved?  Shall the Master prepare risk assesment for everypossible small risk involved?

----------


## Apostolos

Εγω θελω να δω στα ποσταλια πως θα κανεις risk assesment και ιδικα στις αφίξεις στα υποτιθέμενα λιμάνια. Φιάσκο ανευ προηγουμένου! Την χαρτούρα ποιός θα την κάνει? Τι ειπαμε το ετος του ναυτικου???

----------


## naudomos

Το Risk Assessment ηταν κατι που για τα εμπειρα πληρωματα και τις σωστες εταιριες παντα γινονταν . Τωρα επιπλεον θα το γραφουν. Βεβαια αυτο θελει χρονο ο οποιοσ γινεται ακομα πιο πολυτιμος

----------


## ChiefMate

Παμε λοιπον να πουμε ορισμενα πραγματα για τον αναθεωρημενο κωδικα ISM που σχυει απο την 01.07.2010 αφορα το Risk Assessment.
Eν καιρω θα αναλυσουμε τι ειναι το Risk Assessment k πως θα πρεπει να γινεται.
Θα εχουμε αρκετο υλικο για κουβεντα με την βοηθεια των φιλων που το δουλευουν στο γραφειο.

----------


## Natsios

Υπάρχουν και κανα-δυο σχόλια στο θέμα αυτό και εδώ (για αναφορά τα παραθέτω)

----------


## Leo

Σαν τα χιόνια, τώρα ξεζαλίστηκες από τις θαλασσιές του ΣΦΙΙ?  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η ουσία του risk assessment είναι να εκτιμήσεις τι μπορεί να πάει στραβά, με τι πιθανότητες, τι αποτελέσματα μπορέι να έχει και πως μπορείς να το αποφύγεις.
Πάντα γινόταν έστω και με τη μορφή κάποι να λέει "έχετε το νου σας με αυτό, γιατί μπορεί να...". Το θέμα είναι ότι τώρα  πρέπει να γίνεται και στα χαρτια, ο κίνδυνος να γίνεται μόνο στα χαρτια και πχ να γράφουμε "υψηλός" στον "κίνδυνο από κρυοπαγήματα του προσωπικού" όταν το βαπόρι είναι ..καλοκάιρι στον Περσικό.

Ένα άλλο θέμα είναι τοι στοιχεία θα έχει ο ναυτικός προκειμένου να συντάξει ένα risk assessment. Ειδικά στα θέματα ασφαλείας, υπάρχει ανάλυση των αιτίων των ναυτικών ατυχημάτων και σχετικών συμβάντων και στατιστική αξιολόγηση ώστε να είναι στη διάθεση της ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας;
Με άλλα λόγια ποιος μηχανισμός δίνει τα στοιχεία ώστε να λέει "έγινε αυτό με αυτήξ τη συχνότητα, προσέξτε να μην τύχει σε εσάς"; Οι σημαίες (FSC), οι νηογνώμονες (CS), τα λιμάνια (PSC), κανένας αλλά όλοι περιμένοουν στη γωνία "το ναυτικό που δεν εκτιμησε σωστά"; 

Για τα βασικά επισυνάπτω μι σχετική έκδοση του ABS

----------


## Leo

To Risk assesment είναι δεν είναι νέο φρούτο εποχής, υπήρχε στα γκαζάδικα, έγινε γενικό και πλέον θα ελέγχεται και από τα PSC, αφού έχει συμπεριληφθεί, από 01.07.10, και στον Νέο κώδικα ISM. Πόσο χρήσιμο εργαλείο είναι ξέρω, αυτό θα το δείξει η πορέια. Αυτό που μπορώ να σας πω με βεβαιότητα είναι ότι η γκρίνια από τα πλρώματα έχει ήδη αρχίσει για την προσθήκη χαρτούρας και όχι μόνο. Η μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία λέει ότι τα PSC  δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί με το θέμα ουσιαστικά και αφήνουν ένα περιθόριο χάριτος για εξικοίωση. Τα δύσκολα, τουλάχιστον για την Ευρώπη, αρχίζουν απο το νέο έτος δεδομένου του *νέου καθεστώτος ελέγχων* από το *Paris MOU*.

----------


## ChiefMate

Καλημερα Captain!
Εμενα στα τελη Αυγουστου σε PSC του Paris MOU μου ζητησε τον φακελο,ειδε τις συμπληρωμενες φορμες κ στην συνεχεια μου ζητησε το Daily Works Log  κ εκανε παραθεση τις δουλειες με τα Risk Assessment κ στην συνεχεια τα Rest Hours.
Κ ειδικα απο Ιανουαριο τα πραγματα θα σφιξουν!

----------


## Apostolos

Θέλω να δώ τέτοια ποιότητα επιθεώρησης στην Ελλάδα!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## ChiefMate

Τωρα σωθηκες!!!!!
Ποιος ξερει για να τα κανει?Τα παιδακια της νομικης που με μια βδομαδα στον Ασπροπυργο κ στο ΚΕΣΕΝ νομιζουν πως εγινε Inspectors?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Καλημερα Captain!
> Εμενα στα τελη Αυγουστου σε PSC του Paris MOU μου ζητησε τον φακελο,ειδε τις συμπληρωμενες φορμες κ στην συνεχεια μου ζητησε το Daily Works Log  κ εκανε παραθεση τις δουλειες με τα Risk Assessment κ στην συνεχεια τα Rest Hours.
> Κ ειδικα απο Ιανουαριο τα πραγματα θα σφιξουν!


Τα rest hours του συντάτη του risk assessment τα ζήτησε;
Αλήθεια έχει ζητήσει κανένας στο risk assessment να μπάινει και ο σημαντικός παράγοντας κινδύνου της κόπωσης και όχι μόνο της σωματικής αλλά και εξαιτίας της ρουτίνας; Για παράδειγμα εξετάζει κανένας αν έχει βγεί έξω το πλήρωμα (shore leave), αν έχει επικοινωνία με το σπίτι ή είναι το πρόγραμμα φόρτωση, δουλειά γραφείου, ύπνος; Δεν είναι επικίνδυνη κατάσταση αυτή;

Θα συμφωνήσω με το Leo ότι στα γκαζάδικα αυτά έχουν εφαρμοστεί πολύ καιρό τώρα. Θα ήταν χρήσιμο για να κλαταλλάβουμε κάποιος γκαζάς να μας πει τι ζητά ένα όιλ τέρμιναλ.

Τέλος πάντων επειδή όπως ειπώθηκε από την πρωτοχρονιά θα σφίξουν συνημμένο ένας οδηγός του IACS.

----------


## Leo

Είναι καλό αυτό που ζητάει ο Παναγιώτης, αλλά φοβάμαι θα χαθεί από αυτό που θα διαβάσει....

----------


## ChiefMate

Φιλε Παναγιωτη ο οδηγος αυτος δεν διαφερει κ πολυ απο τα Manual των εταιρειων.
Επισης πριν απο την εφαρμογη του Risk Assessment εμεις φτιαχναμε prelliminary φορμες ωστε να καταλαβουμε την δομη του Risk Assessment  κ σε καθε εργασια εβαζα ''Do not work under fatigue''.
Στην ουσια προκειται για κατι που καναμε ολα τα χρονια απλα τωρα θα πρεπει να το γραφουμε.
Ποιος γραμματικος το πρωι οταν δωσει δουλεια στο λοστρομο δεν θα του πει τι να προσεξει κ το κυριοτερο δεν κανει βολτες να δει αν ολα αυτα που γινονται ειναι συμφωνα με τους κανονες ασφαλειας?
Ή ακομα ποια εταιρεια μεσα στο QMS ή QSHE Manual (οπως κ αν λεγεται αυτο...) δεν εχει procedures για εργασιες που θεωρουνται επικινδυνες ειτε σαν φορμες ειτε σαν Fleet Memos?
Απο εκει κ μετα το θεμα εγκειται στην καθε εταιρεια ωστε να εφαρμοσει ενα συστημα Εκτιμησης Κινδυνου οσο το δυνατο φιλικο προς αυτους που θα πρεπει να συπληρωνουν καθε πρωι ολες αυτες τις φορμες,ωστε να μην φορτωθει ακομα περισοτερη χαρτουρα κ εχουμε αποτελεσματα αντιθετα απο αυτα που θα προσπαθουμε να προλαβουμε συμπληρωνοντας ενα Risk Assessment.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πλύ σωστό αυτό που λές, πάντα γινόταν απλά τώρα πρέπει να γράφεται, αλλά χρειάζεται να εφαρμόσει η εταιρεία ένα φιλικό στο χρήστη σύστημα. Δηλαδή η προσαρμογή όσων δίνουν οι νηογνώμονες και οι σχετικόι οργανισμοί στις ανάγκες της εταιρείας αν όχι του κάθε βαποριού. Χωρίς τίποτα παραπανήσιο. Ώστε να είναι ένα εργαλείο και όχι να είναι τα χαρτιά καλά αλλά η ουσία όχι (όπως στα παρακάτω σχέδια).
lrg_crtn13.jpg
lrg_crtn25.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Φιλε Παναγιωτη ο οδηγος αυτος δεν διαφερει κ πολυ απο τα Manual των εταιρειων.
> Επισης πριν απο την εφαρμογη του Risk Assessment εμεις φτιαχναμε prelliminary φορμες ωστε να καταλαβουμε την δομη του Risk Assessment κ σε καθε εργασια εβαζα ''Do not work under fatigue''.
> Στην ουσια προκειται για κατι που καναμε ολα τα χρονια απλα τωρα θα πρεπει να το γραφουμε.
> Ποιος γραμματικος το πρωι οταν δωσει δουλεια στο λοστρομο δεν θα του πει τι να προσεξει κ το κυριοτερο δεν κανει βολτες να δει αν ολα αυτα που γινονται ειναι συμφωνα με τους κανονες ασφαλειας?
> Ή ακομα ποια εταιρεια μεσα στο QMS ή QSHE Manual (οπως κ αν λεγεται αυτο...) δεν εχει procedures για εργασιες που θεωρουνται επικινδυνες ειτε σαν φορμες ειτε σαν Fleet Memos?
> Απο εκει κ μετα το θεμα εγκειται στην καθε εταιρεια ωστε να εφαρμοσει ενα συστημα Εκτιμησης Κινδυνου οσο το δυνατο φιλικο προς αυτους που θα πρεπει να συπληρωνουν καθε πρωι ολες αυτες τις φορμες,ωστε να μην φορτωθει ακομα περισοτερη χαρτουρα κ εχουμε αποτελεσματα αντιθετα απο αυτα που θα προσπαθουμε να προλαβουμε συμπληρωνοντας ενα Risk Assessment.


Καλά τα λέει ο Chief, συμφωνώ μαζί του ακριβώς, αλλά πάντα εξαρτάται το πως φτάχνεις τα συστήματα, ποιος επιθεωρητής τα αξιολογεί και πόσο αυτός (ο επιθεωρητής) είναι ικανός να καταλάβει ότι ο ναυτικός δεν πρέπει να κουραστεί διαβάζοντας ατέρμονες διαδικασίες, για να μπορεί να δουλέψει στην δουλειά που θα γίνει ξεκούραστος. Υποννοώ κάτι που φαντάζομαι καταλάβατε.... :Cool:

----------


## ChiefMate

Καλημερα Captain κ καλο μηνα!
Τελευταια εχω δει ειναι πιο χαλαροι σε οτι αφορα τους ναυτικους.
Δειχνουν να καταλαβαινουν πως πλεον κοντευουμε να χασουμε την ουσια κ τουλαχιστον το συζητανε.Συμφωνα με τις στατιστικες τα τελευταια χρονια εχουμε μια τεραστια αυξηση των Near Miss ή κ Accident Reports παροτι ενα τεραστιο ποσοστο ατυχηματων δεν αναφερεται..
Ολα αυτα δειχνουν πως η κοπωση πλεον ειναι τεραστια.Κ δεν αναφερομαστε μονο στο να λεμε ''νυσταζω'',αναφερομαστε γενικα στον ορο κοπωση που εχει τουλαχιστον 10 elements.
Πιστευω παντως πως βρισκομαστε εν οψη αλλαγων!Ιδωμεν....

----------


## Leo

Καλημέρα Chief, 

έχω την αίσθηση ορισμένες φορές, ότι αν μια μέρα ξυπνήσουμε και πούμε, τέλος τα χαρτιά, τέλος οι φόρμες, ταξιδεύουμε γιατί έτσι γουστάρουμε, σαν τον Καββαδία, δεν θα ψάχναμε άλλο για πληρώματα και χρονιές ναυτικών. Όλα καλά είναι αλλά έχουμε χάσει το μέτρο σε κανονισμούς, ντιρεκτίβες και επιθεωρήσεις... ΦΤΑΝΕΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ

----------


## ChiefMate

Σωστο αυτο αλλα εμεις οι πιο νεοι πλεον ετσι μαθαμε κ νομιζω πως θα ειναι παραξενο να κατεβεις το πρωι στις 8 στο γραφειο κ να μην εχει να γραψεις εστω Rest Hours..
Για εμενα η καλυτερη λυση θα ηταν ενας επιπλεον Ανθυποπλοιαρχος κ συμβασεις 4 μεσα 3 εξω...
Ετσι θα βγαινει μια θητεια κ αποδοτικη αλλα πιο ξεκουραστη!Νομιζω τολαχιστον....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μερικές πλευρές τις διαχείρισης επικινδυνότητας  σχετικές με την κουβέντα μας εδώ στο βίντεο παρακάτω

----------


## Eng

Διαβαζω τα παραπανω σχολια του Καπτεν Λεο και του αγαπητου μου φιλου Chiefmate, μετα απο 2 σχεδον 3 χρονια καθομαι και σκεφτομαι που ακριβως βρισκομαστε.. Η δικη μου εμπειρια απο ενα στολο 48 πλοιων (που εχει η εταιρια που εργαζομαι) λεει πως "μακαρι να μπορουσαμε να τροποποιησουμε η χαρτουρα με τετοιο τροπο ωστε να φτασουμε στο σημειο να βοηθαμε τα πληρωματα και οχι να κανουμε χαρτια ετσι για να....εχουμε μια πισινη και να τα φορτωσουμε στα πληρωματα". Η χαρτουρα ειναι για να μας "σωζει" σε ενα external audit και να λενε πως το PMS δουλευει τελεια.. Ομως που ειναι αραγες η ουσια? Κι αν το preventing action ελεγε πως πρεπει να παραγγελθουν τα γνησια ανταλλακτικα αλλα οι "μεγαλοι" στα κοβουν?? Και αν το overhauling δεν εγινε στην ωρα γιατι θα εβγαινε offhire για 5 ωρες το πλοιο τι γινεται?? Σαφως τιποτα... Θα παρεις το preventing action και θα του πεις του πλοιου, "επρεπε να τα ειχες σχεδιασει καλυτερα, αλλη φορα να εισαι proactive........" κι αλλες τετοιες....μην εκφραστω... Και συ κι αν ξερεις την αληθεια δεν μπορεις να σηκωσεις τονο γιατι απλα ο "απο πανω" σου λεει "κανε αυτο που σου λεω"... Ποια ειναι λοιπον τα πλαισια που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να λειτουργει το Risk Assessment και που ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ λειτουργει?????

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ σωστός ο προβληματισμός σου Eng...
Σίγουρα πολλές φορές τα χαρτάι τα κάνουμε για να τα κάνουμε ή τα κάνουμε για να είμαστε καλυμμένοι στην επιθεώρηση. 
Με την διαχείριση επικινδυνότητας (risk assesment) όμως πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να κοιτάμε και την ουσία. 
Μην το κάνουμε σαν τον καπετάνιο που του είπε ο λοστ΄ρομος "καπετάνια ο Νικολός που έβαφε την τσιμινιέρα έπεσε" και ρώτησε "η μπογιά εχύθη;"

Ας δούμε ποια είναι η ουσία. Η ουσία του risk assesment είναι όταν κάνεις οτιδήποτε να έχεις εξετέσει τι μπορέι να πάει στραβά ώστε να κινδυνέψει ο κόσμος που δουλεύει. Και αφού το δεις αυτό να βεβαιωθείς ότι έχεις πάρει όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα ασφαλείας. Όπως έγραψα και πριν αυτό γινόταν από παλία εμπειρικά και ο κάθε ένας που έστελνε κάποιον για δουλειά να του λες "έχε το νου σου αυτό...". Τώρα πια πρέπει να το γράφεις ώστε να το βλέπει και ο επιθεωρητής ότι το έκανες.

Ένα άλλο θέμα είναι ότι παλιότερα τα πληρώματα είχαν ένα κοινό υπόβαθρο, οπότε ήξερες τις δυνταότητες τους και τι έπρεπε να επισημάνεις. Τώρα με τα πολυεθνικά πληρώματα δεν είανι σίγουρο ότι ο καθένας έχει την ίδια κουλτούρα ασφάλειας για παράδειγμα μπορέι ο άλλος να θεωρεί ότι είναι ασφαλές να δουλεύει στο μηχανοστάσιο φορώντας σαγιονάρες πράγμα που εσύ δεν μπορούσες να διανοηθείς να το κάνεις. Οπότε δεν πιάνει το "εντάξει ξέρουν τη δουλειά τους, δεν χρειάζεται να πω τίποτα" γιατί δεν ξέρεις ότι δεν έχεις πέσει σε αυτούς παρακάτω.
risk.jpg

 Οπότε κατά τη γνώμη μου το κλειδί είναι να να γράφεις ό,τι πραγματικά γίνεται και τίποτα παραπάνω και αυτό που γράφεις να γίνεται και τίποτα λιγότερο.

----------


## paparounas

το Risk Assesment στα βαπορια γραφεται μονο για τους επιθεωριτες τωρα πολλες σημαντικες δουλειες δεν της γραφουμε και ο λογος ειναι οτι μετα ξεκινανε και ζητανε ενα καρο χαρτια γι αυτο γραφουμε  δουλειες που ειναι ρουτινας τωρα κατα ποσο γινονται ελεγχει απο τους επιθεωριτες να κατσουνε να διασταβροσουν ορισμενα πραγματα δεν το κανουν γιατι πιστευω οτι και εχουν καταλαβει οτι μας εχουν φορτωσει με τοση χαρτουρα που ειναι αδυνατων να μην γινονται παρατιπιες γι αυτο κοιτανε μονο τα τυπικα να ειναι ολα ενταξει.τωρα αμα γινει κατι σημαντικο π.χ ατυχημα μακρια απο εμας τοτε ενας θεος ξερει μονο πως θα το ξεμπερδεψουμε

----------


## Eng

Φιλε paparounas εχεις απολυτο δικιο. Και δεν ειναι μονο για τους επιθεωρειτες αλλα και για το γραφειο που αν δεν τα στειλεις μετα απο ενα σημαντικο γεγονος, θα τα ακουσεις για τα καλα απο τον DPA. Μηπως υπαρχει ποτε η πιθανοτητα να συμπνεει η χαρτουρα με το πλοιο? αμφιβαλο...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε αυτό πρέπει να "δουλέψει" το γραφείο να κάνει το σύστημα φιλικό στο πλήρωμα όπως είχαμε πει πριν (η *επισήμαση* δική μου)



> Φιλε Παναγιωτη ο οδηγος αυτος δεν διαφερει κ πολυ απο τα Manual των εταιρειων.
> Επισης πριν απο την εφαρμογη του Risk Assessment εμεις φτιαχναμε prelliminary φορμες ωστε να καταλαβουμε την δομη του Risk Assessment  κ σε καθε εργασια εβαζα ''Do not work under fatigue''.
> Στην ουσια προκειται για κατι που καναμε ολα τα χρονια απλα τωρα θα πρεπει να το γραφουμε.
> Ποιος γραμματικος το πρωι οταν δωσει δουλεια στο λοστρομο δεν θα του πει τι να προσεξει κ το κυριοτερο δεν κανει βολτες να δει αν ολα αυτα που γινονται ειναι συμφωνα με τους κανονες ασφαλειας?
> Ή ακομα ποια εταιρεια μεσα στο QMS ή QSHE Manual (οπως κ αν λεγεται αυτο...) δεν εχει procedures για εργασιες που θεωρουνται επικινδυνες ειτε σαν φορμες ειτε σαν Fleet Memos?
> *Απο εκει κ μετα το θεμα εγκειται στην καθε εταιρεια ωστε να εφαρμοσει ενα συστημα Εκτιμησης Κινδυνου οσο το δυνατο φιλικο προς αυτους που θα πρεπει να συπληρωνουν καθε πρωι ολες αυτες τις φορμες,ωστε να μην φορτωθει ακομα περισοτερη χαρτουρα κ εχουμε αποτελεσματα αντιθετα απο αυτα που θα προσπαθουμε να προλαβουμε συμπληρωνοντας ενα Risk Assessment.*


Ας πω μερικα βήματα που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό.
ΝΑ είναι πρτοσαρμοσμένο το σύστημα στο κάθε βαπόρι ώστε να έχει ότι ακριβώς χρειάζεται και τίπτα παραπάνω. Και όχι με τη λογική "δε βαριέσαι βάλτο κι αυτό στο σύστημα και δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος να συμπληρώνει και κάτι που δεν χρειάζεται".
Κανένα χαρτί που δεν χρειάζεται και καμία ερώτηση που δεν χρειάζεται.

Να παρέχει στο πλήρωμα πλήρη μάνουαλ και εργαλέια γρήγορης αναζήτησης (quick reference ή ...σκονάκια αν προιτιμάτε). Να μην χρειάζεται για να φτιάξει ένα risk assesment  αν ανατρέξει σε πεντεξι μάνουαλ διαδικασιών από καμιά πεντακοσαριά σελίδες στο καθένα αλλά να μπορει να βρει τα στοιχέια που θέλει για τις συνήθεις εργασίες (ενδεχόμενοι κίνδυνοι, πιθανότητα εμφάνισης, σοβαρότητα κινδύνου κ.λπ.) σε έντυπα που έχει φτιάξει το γραφείο.

Να είναι σύστημα φτιαγμένογια το πλήρωμα και όχι για το γραφείο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο συνημμένο αρχείο είναι ένας "οδηγός επιβίωσης" της BIMCO για τους ελέγχους Port State Control (PSC) της αμερικάνικης Ακτοφυλακής (United States Coast Guard, USCG).

Κάτι που θέλω να σχολιάσω (και το λέει αρκετές φορές στο βιβλιαράκι) είναι ότι στις ΗΠΑ αν σε πιάσουν να "ψεύδεσαι στις αρχές" (πχ να έχεις μπαλαμουτιάσει το βιβλίο πετρελάιου, ή να τους πεις ψέματα) είναι έγκλημα και πας μέσα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κάτι ακόμα που χρειάζεται να σχολιάσω από το βιβλιαράκι στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα είναι ότι δεν χρειάζονται κουτοπονηριές. Καλύτερα να δουν ότι έχεις κάνει ελέγχους και έχεις βρει ελλείψεις και κάνεις διορθωτικές ενέργειες παρά να δουν ότι γράφεις ότι όλα είναι καλά και να βρουν ότι δεν ισχύει αυτό. Αν βρουν ότι προσπαθείς να κρύψεις κάτι θα ψάξουν περισσότερο ακόμα και αν αυτό που βρουν είναι αθώο, πολύ καλό παράδειγμα είναι αυτό που δίνει ότι αν έχεις ένα σωλήνα για να δίνεις σλοπς σε εγκατάσταση υποδοχής να μην την κρύψεις αλλά αντίθετα να την έχεις εκεί που είναι συνήθως αλλά να την μαρκάρεις "Reception facility Connection hose".
RFCH.jpg(Η εικόνα από το βιβλιαράκι στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα)

Και αν σε κάποιον φαίνονται υπερβολικά όσα αναφέρονται στο συνημμένο στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα βιβλιαράκι, ας δει *εδώ* την απόφαση με την οποία σε ένα βαπόρι που βρήκαν "ματζικ πάιπ" που πετούσε σεντινόνερα στη θάλασσα χωρίς να περνάνε από το διαχωριστή η εταιρεία πλήρωσε $1.300.000 (ένα εκατομμύριο πρόστιμο και τριακόσια χιλίαρικα "κοινωνική παροχή" ) και ο πρώτος μηχανικός έφαγε ένα μήνα φυλακή.

----------


## SteliosK

Ευχαριστούμε Παναγιώτη πολύ χρήσιμο
Πάντως το βιβλίο πετρελαίου μιας που το αναφέρεις  θέλει πολύ προσοχή στην εγγραφή του όπου και να είσαι.

----------


## Eng

Ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον αρθρο που ειδα σημερα. Σκεφτηκα να το βαλω στα "Πληρωματα" αλλα πιστεω καλυτερα εδω.




> [IMG]file:///G:\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.gif[/IMG]GENERAL STEAMSHIP AGENCIES
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  TO: VESSEL OWNERS & OPERATORS CALLING U.S. WEST COAST PORTS
> 
> [For those reading on a smart phone, this message has no attachments with content.]
> 
> Please note the following taken from BryantΆs Maritime Blog today:
> 
> QUOTE:
> ...


Τα σχολια δικα σας.

----------


## Apostolos

Ανεκπάιδευτοι αυτοί και τα άτομα του γραφείου! Πιθανων το κάναν για οικονομία

----------


## Eng

Δεν νομιζω Αποστολε πως φταει εδω το γραφειο ή εταιρια γιατι αναφερει πως 




> Compliant fuel oil was available onboard for use; however the Master failed to recognize the North 
> American established ECA and require the fuel oil change over to occur prior to entering the ECA.


Οποτε θεωρω πως ειναι τρομαχτηκα ανεκπαιδευτα πληρωματα..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Νομίζω ότι έιναι το θέμα που έιχαμε συζητήσει πιο πριν. Ο ναυτικός σήμερα πρ΄πει να ενημερώνεται συνέχεια για τις εξελίξεις και ίσως αυτό πρεπει να έιναι το πλεονέκτημα τωφν Ελλήνων ναυτικών ενάντια στους φτηνούς από άλλες χώρες να λέει "εγώ μπορώ να σε γλιτώσω από νιτένσιον και πρόστιμα, οπότε σου τα βγάζω τα παραπάνω λεφτά που ζηττάω και πάλι κερδισμένος θα είσαι". 

Βέβαια και το γραφέιο να πρ΄πει αν υποστηρίζει τα βαπόρια έτσι ώστε ο ναυτικός να μπορέι έυκολα να ενημερωθεί. Δεν μπορέι να λέει το γραφείο "εκεί είναι η MARPOL (και οι άλλοι κανονισμοί) κατσε στο διάστημα ανάμεσα σε βάρδια, στανμπάι, φόρτωμα, επιθεώρηση και διάβασέ την" είπα και πριν (όταν μιλούσαμε για το risk assesment) για την υποστηριξη από το γραφείο. Για παράδειγμα να υπάρχει ένα σκονάκι (memo, μνημόνιο ή όπως αλίως προτιμάτε) με τις κακοτοπίες στα λιμάνια που θα πιάνει στο νάυλο ώστε να τα έχει το νου του το πλήρωμα.

Τώρα το συγκεκριμμένο περιστατικό έιναι χαρακτηριστικό της κουτοπονηριάς που έλεγα παραπάνω ότι δεν περνάει εκεί. Δεν κάψανε χαμηλού θείου πετρέλαιο για να κάνουν οικονομία (αν έγινε για αυτό το λόγο, και όχι από άγνοια των κανονισμών) λες και δεν θα το έβλεπαν από το βιβλίο πετρελκαίου (και ευτυχώς που δεν μπαλαμούτιασαν και το βιβλίο και γλίτωσαν τα χειρότερα)

Στο συνημμένο αρζχείο είναι η απόφαση με τις αλλάγές που δεν τήρησαν κι έφαγαν το ντιτένσιον

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και για να μην την πατήσει κανένας σαν αυτούς στο βαπόρι στο μήνυμα το Eng παραπάνω οι οδηγίες της αμερικάνικης ακτοφυλλακής για τα πετρέλαια στο συνημμένο αρχείο. Από ό,τι έιδαμε παραπάνω δεν είναι να τις παίρνει κανένας αψήφιστα.

----------


## Eng

Πολυ ωραιο Post Παναγιωτη. Βεβαια ερχομαστε και σε ενα αλλο κομματι... Πολλα πληρωματα δεν γνωριζουν...ουτε Αγγλικα. Και δεν μιλαμε για πληρωμα αλλα και αξιωματικους. Οποτε, ποιοσ να το διαβασει?? Μου εχει τυχεθ σε βαπορι να δω μεταφραση ρωσικη με μαρκαδορακι κατω απο τα περιφημα IMO Posts...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μα σε βαπόρι που το ναύλο έχει (ή υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει) ΗΠΑ η λογική λέει ότι θα πρέπει το γραφείο να εξασφαλίσει ότι οι αξιωματικοί που έχει μέσα γνωρίζουν καλά εγγλέζικα και όχι μόνο για τις επιθεωρήσεις.

Αν και από χρόνια ο καταρτισμένος ναυτικό πρέπει αν ξέρει καλά εγγλέζικα, έχουν περάσει οι εποχές που οι επιθεωρήσεις γίνονταν *κάπως έτσι*. Ίσως να έιναι κι ένα κριτήριο για τη διάκριση των ποιοτικών πληρωμάτων.

----------


## Michael

> Μα σε βαπόρι που το ναύλο έχει (ή υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει) ΗΠΑ η λογική λέει ότι θα πρέπει το γραφείο να εξασφαλίσει ότι οι αξιωματικοί που έχει μέσα γνωρίζουν καλά εγγλέζικα και όχι μόνο για τις επιθεωρήσεις.


Η λογική, ακριβέστερα, λέει πως θα έπρεπε να ξέρουν πλέον εγγλέζικα ανεξαρτήτως του αν παει ΗΠΑ ή όχι το βαποράκι, εκτός και αν μιλάμε για τίποτα μοτορσιπάκια που εκτελούν τοπικά δρομολόγια τύπου ρίο-αντίριο...




> Αν και από χρόνια ο καταρτισμένος ναυτικό πρέπει αν ξέρει καλά εγγλέζικα, έχουν περάσει οι εποχές που οι επιθεωρήσεις γίνονταν *κάπως έτσι*. Ίσως να έιναι κι ένα κριτήριο για τη διάκριση των ποιοτικών πληρωμάτων.


Βασικά θα έπρεπε πλέον να μην αποτελεί κριτήριο, υπό την έννοια ότι δεν μπορείς να θέτεις ως κριτήριο ποιοτικής διαφοράς κάτι που θα έπρεπε να θεωρείται αυτονόητα ως βασικό κριτήριο εκ των ουκ ανευ...

Δεν λέμε βέβαια να είναι όλοι άπταιστοι χρήστες της αγγλικής, αλλά βρε παιδί μου θα πρέπει να μπορεί να συνεννοηθεί με έναν επιθεωρητή και να διαβάσει ένα μάνουαλ ή τις ναυτιλιακές εκδόσεις. Ε, και αν χρειαστεί σε μια δύσκολή ή ασυνήθιστή λέξη μπορεί να να ρίχνει και μια ματιά σε ένα λεξικό. Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ έναν νέο αξιωματικό που να μην ξέρει αγγλικά και να θέλει να σταδιοδρομήσει στην ναυτιλία. Αν ήμουν υπευθυνος για την επιλογή του θα τον απέριπτα όχι επειδή δεν θα ήξερε αγγλικά, αλλά διότι δεν μπορούσε να αντιληφθεί την αναγκαιότητα του να ξέρει αγγλικά. Δεν θα είχε δηλαδή την στοιχειώδη εφυία να αντιληφθεί αυτην την αναγκαιότητα και θα διέθετε την προσήκουσα στοιχειώδη ευφυία που θα θα τον έκανε ικανό να διαχειριστεί και κυβερνήσει μια περιουσία μερικών δεκάδων ή και εκατοντ'αδων εκατομυρίων μαζί με μερικές δεκάδες ζωών όπως εν προκειμένω ενός πλοιου με το φορτίο του και το πληρωμά του;;;
Δυστυχώς βέβαια στην πράξη συναντάει κανείς πολλά απίστευτα...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. ¨οχι μόνο σε ταξίδια στις ΗΠΑ αλλά γενικά είναι απαραίτητο να γνωρίζει κάποιος εγγλέζικα. Και ίσως πρ΄πει αν διορθώσω το προηγούμενο μήνυμα ότι έιναι ένα από τα κριτήρια για τη διάκριση μεταξύ επαρκών και ανεπαρκών πληρωμάτων.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Συνέδριο του IMO για το μέλλον της ασφάλειας των πλοίων που έγινε το περασμένο Ιούνιο έγιναν ενδιαφέρουσες παρουσιάσεις. Τις παρουσιάσεις, για την ακρίβεια τις διαφάνειες που έδειχναν οι σύνεδροι μπορούμε να τις δούμε *εδώ*.

Ξεχώρισα τη σνημμένη παρουσιάση του εκπροσώπου της Ναυτιλιακής Αρχής της Δανίας, στην οποία πραγματέυεται ένα θέμα που έχουμε συζητήσει σε αυτό το θέμα. ¨Στον πίνακα στη σελίδα 7 του συνημμένου φαίνονται οι διάφορες καταστάσεις, υοπάρχει η χύμα κατάσταση που μπαλαμουτιάζουμε τα χαρτιά ή δεν τα συμπληρώνουμε καθόλου αλλά και το άλλο άκρο η κουλτούρα της συμμόρφωσης δηλαδή απλά να κάνουμε "ότι λέει το βιβλίο" (by the book στα εγγλέζικα) χωρίς να κοιτάμε αν αυτά που λέει το βιβλίο είναι σωστά και να έιμαστε εντάξει με τα χαρτιά χωρίς να κοιτάμε αν είμαστε εντάξει με την ουσία. Και προτείνει στην τρίτη στήλη πως θα επικεντρωθούμε περισσότερο στην ουσία. Στις επόμενες σελίδες δίνει συγκεκριμμένες ιδέες για την εφαρμογή.
Νομίζω προς εκεί πρέπει να κατευθυνθεί η ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα, πως θα εξασφαλίσουμε την ουσία της εφαρμογής των κανονισμών και όχι απλά τη συμμόρφωση με τους κανονισμούς.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για τους Εσωτερικούς Ελέγχους (Internal Audits) που πρέπει να περιλαμβάνονται στο SMS (SAFETY MANAGENT SYSTEM) μιας εταιρέιας έχουμε κουβετνιάσει ήδη από τις πρώτες σελίδες του θέματος. Σίγουρα δεν πρέπει στους Εσωτεριικούς Ελέγχους να κάνει το γραφέιο τον πονηρό αλλά ούτε και να εμφανιζουμε όιτι όλα είναι καλά και αν φτιαχνουμε χαρτια "μαγικες εικόνες". Επίσης πρ΄πει να λαμβάνεται υπόψη και η κόπωση που συσσωρεύεται στα πληρώματα όπως έχουμε περιγράψει. Στο συνημμένο αρχείο ειναι ένα πολύ καλό άρθρο γρια τους Εσωτερικούς Ελέγχους των εταιρειών και πως μπορούν να προσφέρουν πραγματικά στην ασφάλεια του πλοίου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για την εκτίμηση κινδύνου ή risk assesment είχαμε κάνει παλίοτερα μια πολύ καλή κουβέντα *εδώ* που νομίζω ότι αξίζει να τη διαβάσει όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για το θέμα. Το τελευταίο τεύχος του βρετανικού περιοδικού Alert ασχολέιτει με το θέμα. Μπορείτε να το διαβάσετε στο συνημμένο αρχείο ή ονλάιν εδώ.

----------

